# Hanable's Hunters, Part I & II



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

The grizzled veterans
Whitlok ir’Khasamenn is another war veteran who is at home in the strangest environments.  The dwarf knows his way above and below ground.  He carries a chip on his shoulder, but makes a fine companion and guide.  Whitlok is the senior member of the Hunters in the group, and is often looked on to help lead the group when needed.

Brogen "The Boar" Intaur is a veteran combat medic who saw too much during the war.  With the Hunters, he has found some peace, as his comrades seem much more likely to not die on him.  He is a grim veteran who is rough on the new guys.  His knowledge of war and adventuring gives him great insight, and is not afraid to make the tough decision.

The green recruits.
Kerlokh d’Tharask seems a little slow, but he’s very good at finding things.  He has a knack for uncovering odd and useful evidence.  He’s new to the Hunters, but seems to be a fair companion and skilled negotiator for a half-orc.

Marek Tolin d’Cannith is young wizard seeking adventure and exploration.  His studious nature makes him a resource of knowledge, and his versatility is the paragon of humanity.  He’s still a little innocent of the adventuring life.

Hobbes came to Karrnath looking for something, and found the Hunters.  He’s a shifter with a strong tie to nature.  He’s a fierce warrior who knows his way around the outdoors, and is looking to make a name in the Hunters.  While a new recruit, he’s not new to the adventuring life.

Anune d’Deneith is well trained in the arts of war, but often has a subtler approach than most other warriors.  She has experience as a body guard, but is a bit green to the adventuring life.  She seeks to make a name in her house, and hopes making a name with the Hunters is just the path she needs.

Thalian “Talon” d’Lyrander is the consummate noble.  He carries himself like someone of status, but he’s not afraid to do some of the grunt work as well.  He’s experienced several artifact “Safaris” to Xen’drik, but has just recently joined the Hunters.

Of course, you all know why you’re here.  And on most days, it’s truly an enjoyable life being a Hunter.  Access to information and gear that many could only dream of.  Exotic adventures in strange locals.  But guarding a wagon?

Master Mandor said it’d be simple.  Just deliver the antique statue to a noble in Vedykar.  Should only take couple of days each way he said.  The statue was simply a decoration, a bauble for a noble to flaunt.  Just a grunt job till something new came up he said.

“Just a grunt job” echoes in your head as you peer out into the rain, clutching your weapon, as the eyes of nearly a dozen ogres surround you.

OOC:
[sblock] You may have any weapon of choice drawn at the moment.  If there is a spell you would have normaly had active, mention it.  And tell me your first combat action.

Initiative Order:
Hobbes
Anune
Whitlock
Brogen
Some Ogres
Kerlokh
Marek
More Ogres
Thalian
Even More Ogres[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 4, 2005)

"Filthy great lummoxes, 'ave atcha. C'mon boys a chance fer you greenies ta show us wotcha made orf" Whitlok screams as he launches himself off the back of the wagon "Be ready ta bolt Marek, once ye sees an openin' go for it, we'll 'ang on as best we can". His Urgosh glints wetly in the soft light spilling from the hooded lantern affixed to the side wall of their conveyance. His heavily booted feet had hit the ground hard.  His eyes widened in momentary concern as he takes in the sheer number of opponents. Wincing at the discomfort in his back he makes sure he has a secure hold on the haft of his mighty axe and takes a ready stance goading the ogres to break ranks and attack.

"Ya filthy piece of orc exrement, ya mumma was a kobold and ya pappa was a stinkin' faery. Know wot that is do ya fick ed? Excrement? It's crap pal and that's wot we'se gonna do all over you".


[sblock]+4 AC versus Ogres (AC: 22); He's going to attempt to keep the wagon to his back to try and minimise their flanking opportunities; and to give himself a chance of catchin a ride if the wagon makes a break for it. He will keep one arm ready to try and hook on to the side of the wagon if it bolts. If he is attacked by more than one Ogre he will fight defensively. He is trying to target ogres 1, 4 and 5 with his taunts. His hope is that ogre 5 will come across to attack and open up a hole in their perimeter. [/sblock]

Digga, lulled into a deep sleep by the gentle rocking of the wagon, is unaware of the impending combat. Blissfully ignorant he dreams of lady badgers and a feast of strawberries.

[sblock]Listen check (+3) to hear the melee and wake up[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*Anune d’Deneith, female human swashbuckler*

"Let's work together shall we?  Flank them, watch your backs, don't get cornered," Anune says brightly, her voice carried easily to the rest of the Hunters.  Her left hand rises to her chest briefly, and flashes in a burst of light, lending Anune a shimmer over her entire body.

OOC: [sblock]Using _shield of faith_ from least dragonmark to increase AC to 22, and preparing to kick ogre butt.  [/sblock]


----------



## Temujin (Jun 4, 2005)

Brogen glances around, trying to assess the situation.  _And me stuck at the back with two fresh recruits._  He thinks to himself grumpily.  _Just what I need._

As he unlashes one of his twin maces from his side, he take a look at his foes.  The Ogres are large for sure, but its not as if he hasn't seen their kind before.  Twirling his maces a couple times to loosen up his arms and hands, and rolling his shoulders to work out any kinks from the long ride, he steps forward, ready to meet the oncoming attackers.

_Fortune favours the bold._ He thinks, remembering the old adage as he rushes forward to the nearest ogre, gripping his heavy mace in two hands.

[sblock]
Brogen will *charge* Ogre number 6 and attack with one of his maces.  On a hit, he'll use up the spell stored in his mace to cast _Inflict Serious Wounds_.

Variables:
*charge*: +2 att, -2 AC.
Mace +9, 1d8+4.


Spoiler



Total: Mace +11, 1d8+4, -2 AC


[/sblock]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 4, 2005)

Kerlokh stays close to the cart and calls out, "Blaznu! My Z’nak Ko jestez za ten woez, jest ten z’wabik."*
*Giantish translation: <<



Spoiler



"Fools! We know what you are after, this cart is the decoy."


>>

Actions OOC: [sblock] Statement above is a Bluff (+8) to convince the ogres to back off.  

Kerlokh has his truncheon in hand.

If he is not attacked before his turn he readies an action to attack the first Ogre who attacks him. He takes a "fighting defensively stance" (-4 to attacks, +2 dodge bonus to AC) so he is *Fighting Defensively: Atk +2 melee (1d6+3 truncheon), AC 17, touch 12, flat-foot 15* 

If the ogres do not attack, or if they back down, he stays in "fighting defensively stance" and calls out something else in giantish

Second Round

If the Ogres continue to attack then on his second round he stops "fighting defensively". *Normal Attack: Atk +6 melee (1d6+3 truncheon), AC 15, touch 10, flat-foot 15*.

If the Ogres continue to attack, but none are attacking him personally he moves to flank an Ogre attacking another H.Hunter and makes a * Sneak Attack: Atk +6 melee (1d6+3 +2d6; truncheon), AC 15, touch 10, flat-foot 15*.

[/sblock]

Comment OOC: [sblock] saw map, it does not change my action (good map btw)[/sblock]


----------



## Candide (Jun 4, 2005)

_Mongrels... _ Talon thinks. _And a noble like me, guarding a wagon. Great. It beats paperwork I guess._

[sblock]Since Talon has the short end of the stick as far as initiative is concerned, he will advance and try to set up flanks with any other party member. He will use his shortsword.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

OOC:
As requested, here is a map.  Anyone who wishes to change their mind  based on new information can do so.  I'll give you all a chance to look at this and change your post.

Please spell out what you wish to do in an sblocked OOC comment (Makes it easier).  For the first round, I only want 1 round of action.  After that, I may ask you to try to mention your general plans so I can simulate 2 rounds at the same time, but if the situation changes drasticly, I will allow actions to change.

General, I'd prefer OOC comments in an Sblock or in the OOC thread, so we can keep story from mechanics/questions.  I'll go back and SBlock this later, but I want to make sure everyone reads it.

FYI, I managed to use Excel to make the map.  Marek is riding/driving the wagon (The Ma on the Wa), the ogres are labled 1-10, give me a number in reference please when targeting or doing anything to any of them.  I used your character's First name initial (In Whitlock's case, first 2 letters) for where you are.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 4, 2005)

_Oh..crap!_
After a quick moment of panic Marek reaches into his component pouch and begin speaking a short phrase in Draconic. 

[sblock] Marek will Ready an Action in anticipation of an opponent moving within 15' of him. He will cast Color Spray preferably angled so as to not hit his companions.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

OOC: Spoiler tags on the math if any after the normal text.

Hobbes prepairs his Sharrash and stands ready, his nature becoming more feral and his skin becoming almost like a thick hide.

Anune begins to shimmer as she watches the ogres carefully.

Whitlock shounts taunts out to the ogres and takes a ready stance

Digga continues to dream of eating strawberries off of lady badgers 



Spoiler



3+3=6 on listen



Brogen lets out a yell and charges ogre #6.  Ogre #6 takes a swing at Brogen and misses.  He swings and connects, a bright light shining from his heavy mace, and the ogre is sent realing, but does not fall.  



Spoiler



To hit: 13+11 = 24, Damage 7+3+1+1+7+5=24



Ogre #1 charges Whitlock, and misses him.

Ogre #2 charges Kerlokh, and hits him with a fairly modest hit. 



Spoiler



Damage = 11



Ogre #3 charges Thalian, and misses him.

Kerlokh swings defensively at ogre #2 and connects with a moderate hit 



Spoiler



To hit: 17+2 = 19, Damage 3+3=6



Marek watches carefully for an opening.

Ogre #8 charges Hobbes.  Hobbes takes an opertunity to try to trip the ogre, who tubmles clumbsily to the ground 



Spoiler



Trip 13 + 10 -4 = 19, Ogre failed opposed check



Ogre #9 charges Brogen and hits him hard. 



Spoiler



Damage = 17



Ogre #10 charges Anune and misses.

Thalian sees the ogre fall flat on his face, and takes the opertunity to tag him for a hit, and strikes ogre #8 true with a devistating blow.  



Spoiler



To hit 19+4+2=25, 13+4+2=19 on confirm, Damage= 5+5+2 + 3+2=17



Ogre 4 charges Whitlock and 7 Charges Anune, but as they approach within striking distance, Marek mumbles arcane and points at them.  A spray of brilliant colors lashes out at the two ogres.  Both cover their eyes.  



Spoiler



Both blinded and stunned for 4 rounds



Ogre 5 charges Hobbes and misses.

Ogre 6 swings at Brogen, and hits him with a light hit.  



Spoiler



Dmg=9



OOC:[sblock]New Initiative order (Due to held/ready actions)
Anune
Whitlock
Brogen
Some Ogres
Kerlokh
Hobbes
More Ogres
Thalian
Marek
Even More Ogres 

Please note your damage accordingly (Highlight after the text to see any spoilers)

If you want to try 2 rounds this time, go for it.  We'll see how things change.  Updated map posted.  Yes, the map is correct.  Ogres are large, so they have reach.[/sblock]


----------



## Candide (Jun 4, 2005)

"HA ha!" Thalian laughs, nimbly dodging the massive Ogre's attack. "You're as slow as you are ugly" he taunts.


[sblock]Thalian will move 5' up and hit the ogre with his rapier(+4 to hit, 1d6+1 damage). I thought I had a shortsword, my bad. If hit with a fair sized blow, he will retreat to the nearest companion, in effort to set up a flank.[/sblock]


----------



## Temujin (Jun 4, 2005)

Grimicing at his wounds, Brogen grinds his teeth and steadies his feet, barely able to stand against the onslaught of both massive ogres.  _If I don't get out of here, I'm going to end up like ground beef. _ He thought grimly.  Slowly backing up through the gauntlet of foes, Brogen heads for the safety of the wagon.

[sblock]Withdrawing to the wagons so he can get healed up a bit.  If he reaches the wagons safely, he'll cast CSW next round on himself in preperation for reentering battle.  If he's unable to cast next round due to the threat of an AoO, then he'll try for a 5ft step out of range to try it.[/sblock]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 4, 2005)

“Arrrgk” growls Kerlokh when he is struck. The Ogre’s attack gives Kerlokh an opening to strike back.

 “That’s the trouble with bluffing,” Kerlock thinks to himself, “The bright ones don’t fall for it, the dumb ones don’t care.”

OOC: [sblock] Kerlokh is continuing with the defensive stance

*Fighting Defensively: Atk +2 melee (1d6+3 truncheon), AC 17, touch 12, flat-foot 15.*

At the end of his next attack he will take a diagonal 5’ step back <1 space north, 1 space east respectively> 

If Ogre #2 is still a threat in round 3, then At the end of Kerlokh’s round 3 attack, Kerlokh will take a 5’ step back <1 space North> against the wagon. [/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 4, 2005)

_Damn!_ With a look that leaves no doubts to what he is thinking Marek begins another quick string of words in Draconic.
[sblock]
Round 2 - Marek will cast Scorching Ray at #4. 
Scorching Ray is Ranged Touch Attack (+7 to Hit w/Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot)
Damage is 4d6+1

If any Ogre is within range to get an Attack of Oppurtunity I will Cast Defensively.
Concentration - +5 and I will use an Action Point if the total of roll+Mod is between 11-16.

Round 3 - Marek will cast Magic Missile at #4 (if down will target #7).
Auto Hit with 2 Missile for total of 2d4+2 damage.

If any Ogre is within range to get an Attack of Oppurtunity I will Cast Defensively.
Concentration - +5 and I will use an Action Point if the total of roll+Mod is between 10-15.
[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2005)

Stepping under the ogre's attack Whitlok hops forward and swings his axe head at the brute, moving with the momentum of his swing he spins on the spot before slamming the spiked end of his urgosh at the meaty thigh of the slavering behometh. "Ya like de bite o' me steel tiny?" he shouts with a grin, the battle making his blood sing with the unrestrained joy his people feel for hurting all things giant. 

While the ogre is over confident because of the strength in numbers Whitlok pushes the attack. Watching the ogre warily he swings lustily at the beast with his axe head before following up with a stab with the wickedly pointed spike that juts dangerously from the left end of the haft of the urgosh "Watch out boyo, I only 'ave the one tooth but it delivers a wicked bite"

[sblock]5' step towards #1 - full round action attack with Axe head +6 d8+4, attack with Axe spike +5 d6+3; repeat round 2 unless a.) I get smacked for more than half of total HPs damage in which case I will fight defensively - only one attack with axe head +4 (+8-4) AC 24 or b.) I take down #1 in which case I will have the second attack against #5[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2005)

*Anune ducks underneath the ogre's grasp and tries to score a hit with her rapier.*

[sblock]Tumbling to avoid the AoO for closing with the ogre, and then one attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2005)

Anune steps forward (5 foot step is free and provokes no AoO) and attacks the blinded and stunned ogre #7.  She strikes true, and strikes with a solid hit. 



Spoiler



To Hit: 9+10=19, Dmg=5+3=8



Whitlock moves forward and strikes at Ogre #1.  His axe head lands a grazing strike, the spike end hitting solidly.



Spoiler



Axe To Hit: 19+6=25, Dmg=2+4=6, Spike To Hit: 18+6=24 (Spike has to be masterwork, so +1 to hit), Dmg=5+3=8



Digga joins multiple female badgers in the hot spring.  They're all over him. Bad seventies music starts playing.(Still dreaming) 



Spoiler



Listen 2+3=5



Brogen tries to retreat, drawing am attack of opertunity from ogre #9 and 6 (Only one though).  Unfortunately, Brogen takes a hit from #9, and goes down.  



Spoiler



Dmg=9



Ogre #1 swings at Whitlock and misses.

Ogre #2 swings at Kerlokh, and misses.

Ogre #3 swings at Thalian, and misses.

Kerlokh swings back at ogre #2, and strikes it strongly. 



Spoiler



To Hit: 19+2=21, Dmg=6+3=9



Hobbes screams as his muscles pulsate and seemly grow, twisting him into a feral rage.  He swings at Ogre #8, striking it with a killing blow 



Spoiler



To Hit: 6+12=18, Dmg=7+8=15



Ogre #8 screams in agony and twitches for a bit before it stops moving.

Ogre #9 moves closer to Kerlokh, peeking into the cart.

Ogre #10 swings at Kerlokh, and misses.

Thalian hears Brogen cry and go down, he charges across the field of battle to his aid, pulling a potion out.  He evades an attack of ogre #3, and rushes to Brogen's side, pouring the potion down Brogen's throat.  Brogen regains consiousness, fortunately or not.  



Spoiler



Potion of Cure Moderat Wounds Heals 7+5+3=15 HP



Marek hears Brogen's screams and turns around, looking at Kerlokh surrounded by ogres and Thalian helping Brogen, and decides to ignore the stunned and blinded ogre for a moment.  He jestures and mumbles, and rays of flame burst forth from his hand at ogre #9.  The ray strikes the ogre in the ear, and his head explodes with a bust of firely blood. 



Spoiler



To Hit: 20+6=26, confirm 10+6=16 Dmg=6+6+5+5 + 4+4+3+5=38 (ouch)



Ogres #4 and 7 reel, stunned and blind, somewhat oblivious to the world.

Ogre #5 swings at Hobbes, but the blow brushes ineffectively off of Hobbes tough hide.

Ogre #6 takes a step towards Thalian, and swings at him, but misses.

OOC:
[Sblock]
Ok, sorry I took over for 2 characters, but it felt appropriate.  If I was out of line, let me know and I'll stick to the plan next time.

Given the changes, I'm letting you all change your actions for round 3.

Brogen.  Cast defensively is a good thing, if you succeed no AoO.

Quick summary, #4 and 7 are stunned and blinded for a few more rounds (see the spoiler after the color spray), Brogen is prone, and Hobbes has shifted and raged[/sblock]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 5, 2005)

Kerlokh thinks: "That first hit must have thrown off my sense of direction, I meant to take a digagonal step back toward the wagon, however my opponants must not been expecting me to move this way either, because they both missed."

OOC: [sblock] If Ogre #2 or Ogre #10 are still a threat in round 3, then after Kerlokh’s round 3 attack, Kerlokh will take a 5’ step back <toward the top of the page> still *Fighting Defensively: Atk +2 melee (1d6+3 truncheon), AC 17, touch 12, flat-foot 15.* and attacking Ogre #2  [/sblock]


----------



## Candide (Jun 5, 2005)

Upon Brogen coming out of consciousness, Thalian remarks "That's one you owe me, junior. Now stay down for a sec, these guys can't hit the broad side of sailing ship."

[sblock]Thalian will try to get between the ogre and Brogen, attempting to fell the ogre before it realizes that Brogan isn't dead.[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 5, 2005)

Yelling"Brogen is down!"
Marek decided to press the attack on that quarter to give Thalian a chance to further help Brogen. He quickly begins another flurry of words in Draconic.

[sblock]Round 3 - Marek will cast Magic Missile at #6.
Auto Hit with 2 Missile for total of 2d4+2 damage.

If #6 is down Marek will target #2 continuing in a clock-wise sweep of the opponents towards #10 and so on.

If any Ogre moves/ is within range to get an Attack of Oppurtunity I will Cast Defensively.
Concentration - +5 and I will use an Action Point if the total of roll+Mod is between 10-15.
[/sblock]


----------



## Temujin (Jun 5, 2005)

"Junior?! " Brogen sputters as he regains consiousness, dropping his spent mace and unhitching his other one from his belt as he staggers to his feet.  The anger is plain on his face now, red cheeks glowing and his scar turning a dark crimson color.  _I'll bloody kill him if the ogres don't get to me first._  He thinks to himself, hoping his feet are steady enough to keep him from kissing the dirt again.  _Well, at least he's given me a brief respite._ He growls quietly.  _I'd better make the best of it so I can put him in his place later._

[sblock]



Spoiler



(yay! I'm alive again!)


Brogen will take a step back to avoid an AoO and cast _CSW_ on himself since he couldn't do it before.  After he's fixed up, he'll head back into the fray, hopefully against #6, attacking with his heavy mace (+9, 1d8+4, and using his domain power to add +4 to STR while casting the stored spell (_ISW_) stored in the mace (for a total of 4d8+11).
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2005)

*Anune tries to finish off her dazed opponent before her can regain his sight, knowing the sooner the ogres were down, the better.*

[sblock]More attacking ogre 7.  If he drops, move to ogre 4.[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Jun 6, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Seething with rage I glance around searching out my next target as the blood drips off the head of my weapon from the last one.  Looking up I see that Whitlocke is in trouble as I then try and hack my way through the next in line.  All the while a grin on my face as the lust of battle flows through my veins.

[sblock]Taking a swing at Ogre #5's torso slicing into him. Shifting/Rage - 7 rounds duration[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

*Round 3*

Anune swings and hits ogre #7 with a light blow. 



Spoiler



To Hit 13+10=23, dmg 1+3=4



Whitlock swings at Ogre#1 with both heads, striking with the axe head for a moderate blow.   The ogre is not looking good.



Spoiler



to hit 13+6=19, 7+6=13, dmg 3+4=7



Digga doesn't want to wake up

Brogen scoots back towards the wagon, but realizes he can't get to a spot where he doesn't provoke an attack of opertunity (Ogres have 10' reach). He casts defensively his cure serious wounds on himself, and feels much better.  



Spoiler



Concentrate 19+8=27, CSW 8+8+2+5=23



Ogre #1 swings at Whitlock and strikes the dwarf with a strong blow. 



Spoiler



dgm=15



Ogre #2 swings at Kerlokh, and misses

Ogre #3 charges Hobes, swings and hits him with a moderate blow. 



Spoiler



dmg=14



Kerlokh swings at Ogre #2 but misses.  He then steps back closer towards Anune and the wagon.

Hobes swings at Ogre#5 over Whitlock's head, striking hard. 



Spoiler



to hit 17+12=29, dmg 4+7=11



Ogre #10 swings at Kerlokh and misses

Thalian steps between Brogen and Ogre #6 and strikes at him, missing badly 



Spoiler



to hit 3+4=7



Marek points at Ogre #6 and mumbles arcane words.  Green light streaks from his fingers and strike the ogre hard, felling the ogre. 



Spoiler



dmg 4+3+2=9



Ogre #4 and #7 real back, stunned and blinded.

Ogre#5 strikes back at Hobbes, nearly clocking him in the head, but mearly landing a glancing blow to the shoulder. 



Spoiler



dmg=11



OOC:
[sblock]
Ok, looking better for you.  Several wounded, several down, no one near death, though Whitlock and Hobbes are scratched up a bit.

Elocin, I'll roll all the dice on my end.  Gives me some pleasure .  You can highlight after each line to get spoiler dice rolls/math.  No, you don't see my monster's rolls.

Same initiative order.  If your plan hasn't changed (Like Daz's last round), I'll keep plugging in with your current orders.  For most of you (especialy if you moved), I'll still need instructions.

I think this should only go 2-3 more rounds at most.[/sblock]
Edit: Here's the map


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2005)

Whitlok staggered under the mighty blow of the ogre "Damn you"  he growls as he steadies himself "Time to stop toyin' with ya."  Whitlok watches the ogre warily, wincing at the pain in his side. He waits for the perfect moment and then attacks, the corded muscles in his arm straining under the weight of his powerful weapon.

[sblock]Just the one attack this round, fighting defensively +4 to hit, AC 24; will continue this tactic the following round unless:
a.) I drop #1 in which case I attack #5 defensively;
b.) I get healed in which case I attack with both ends of the urgosh (either #1 or #5);
c.) I die in which case I dramatically drop to the ground in an Academy Award winning death scene performance; or,
d.) something other than a,b or c happens in which case I'll post a new action.[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Jun 7, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Ignoring the damage to my body I press on with my attack.

[sblock]Continuing to attack Ogre #5 until it is dead.  If any ogre allows me to get an AOO I will attempt to trip it.[/sblock]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 7, 2005)

Kerlokh calls out "Thalian, Flank", then engages the Ogre again.

OOC: [sblock] Kerlokh moves 5' diagonally to a space 1 to the right, and 1 lower on the page.

He attacks Ogre #2, Fighting Defensively: Atk +2 melee (1d6+3 truncheon), AC 17, touch 12, flat-foot 15.  [/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 7, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*

"Someones Mother is going to be very unhappy" _I hate Ogres'!_
searching the battlefield Marek begins another string of words in Draconic, waiting for an opening.

[sblock]
Since he goes last he will play mop-up.   
Round 4 - Marek will cast Magic Missile at a single target in this order.
#2, (if he is dead) #1, (if he is dead) #7, (if he is dead) #4
Auto Hit with 2 Missile for total of 2d4+2 damage.

If any Ogre moves/ is within range to get an Attack of Oppurtunity I will Cast Defensively.
Concentration - +5 and I will use an Action Point if the total of roll+Mod is between 10-15.

Round 5 - Marek will throw a dagger at a target in this order.
#7, (if he is dead) #4, (if he is dead) I will target the closest ogre.
Ranged Attack +7(+8 w/Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot) 1d4(+1 winthin 30') damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

Anune takes a look around, and realizes that more people are in needing of help than these blinded ogres are in needing of slaying.  Casting about, she sees Whitlock in trouble.  

"Hang on Whitlock!" she calls, and somersaults her way over behind Whitlock's opponent, rapier at the ready.

[sblock]Tumble over behind Ogre 1, which I believe I can do with 30 ft. of movement and a 5' step.  Then attack.  [/sblock]


----------



## Candide (Jun 8, 2005)

Thalian darts to set up a flank with Kerlokh. _Time to tagteam this throwback_ Thalian presses the attack.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

*Round 4*

Anune moves over towards Ogre #1, tumbles in and strikes true, but the hit barely scratches the ogre 



Spoiler



tumble 18+14=32, to hit 10+10=20, Dmg 1+3=4



Whitlock takes a defensive stance and swings at Ogre#1, striking true and taking the ogre down.



Spoiler



to hit 14+4=18, dmg 6+4=10



Brogen stands, draws his other mace, and moves to attack ogre#2.  The ogre misses him as he closes, and Brogen, calling on his god for strength, swings at #2 and misses. 



Spoiler



to hit 3+11=14



Ogre #2 takes a second swing at Brogen, and misses.

Ogre #3 swings at Hobbes and strikes him for a moderate hit. 



Spoiler



dmg=14



Kerlokh takes a quick step and closes with both ogres, and attacks ogre #2, striking for a powerful hit 



Spoiler



to hit 14+2=16, dmg 6+3=9



Hobbes growls and swings at ogre #5, and hits it for an increadable hit. 



Spoiler



to hit 14+12=26, dmg 10+7=17



Ogre #10 swings at Kerlokh, and misses.

Thalian flanks ogre #2 with Kerlokh and strikes, but misses. 



Spoiler



to hit 5+6+2=13



Marek points at ogre #2, mumbling arcane as green bolts strike the ogre hard, striking it 



Spoiler



DMG 3+3+2=8



Ogres 4 and 7 continue to reel.

Ogre #5 swings at Hobbes, striking him for a solid hit. 



Spoiler



dmg=11



OOC: No change.  If I've got all but one move posted by tomorow night, I'll NPC that move to keep the round moving.

Revised the map.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 9, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Ignoring the many cuts and slashes across his body Hobbes once more lets out a feral scream of rage and presses his attack against his enemy.

[sblock]I will continue to attack Ogre #5 unless he dies before I get to attack at which point I will turn my attention to Ogre #3[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 9, 2005)

*Marek Tolin d'Cannith Dragonmarked Paragon 3/ Wizard 2*

"I should have known the moment he said 'Just a grunt job." Marek whispers to no one in particular as he pulls a dagger from his belt.

[sblock]
Round 5 - Marek will throw a dagger at a target #7.
Ranged Attack +7(+8 w/Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot) 1d4(+1 winthin 30') damage.

Round 6 - Marek will throw a dagger at a target #7, (if dead) #4), (if dead) closest ogre.
Ranged Attack +7(+8 w/Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot) 1d4(+1 winthin 30') damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 10, 2005)

*Kerlokh, House Tharask Half-Orc, Finder/Inquisitive*

A look of releif crosses Kerlokh's face that he is no longer fighting two Ogre's alone. He attacks the nearest

OOC: [sblock] Kerlokh attacks ogre #2, *Fighting Defensively/Flanking/Surprise Attack: Atk +4 melee (3d6+3; truncheon), AC 17, touch 12, flat-foot 15* [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 10, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"Ha, Ha, they bleed and DIE" Whitlok cries as he steadies himself and attacks the closest ogre "Have at em Hobbes, we've got the bastards scared

[sblock]Whitlok is having just the one attack this round at #5, fighting defensively +4 to hit, AC 24; will continue this tactic the following round unless:
a.) We drop #5 in which case Whitlok will take a 5' step diagonally to attack #4 defensively;
b.) I get healed in which case I attack with both ends of the urgosh (either #5 or #4);
c.) I die in which case I dramatically drop to the ground in an Academy Award winning death scene performance; or,
d.) something other than a,b or c happens in which case I'll post a new action.[/sblock]


----------



## Candide (Jun 10, 2005)

*Thalian d'Lyrander, Rogue4/Dragonmark Heir1*

Thalian presses the attack
[sblock]+3     1d6+1  18-20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

*Anune d'Deneith, female human swashbuckler*

"Come on ugly, dance with me!" she taunts the ogre in Giant as she presses her attack.

OOC - More full attacking.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2005)

*Round 5*

Anune attacks Ogre #4 and hits with a solid strike 



Spoiler



To Hit 6+10=16, DMG 6+3=9



Whitlock strikes at Ogre #5 and hits, felling the ogre 



Spoiler



To Hit 12+4=16 DMG 1+4=5



Brogen steps towards Ogre #2, his mace glows as he swings at the Ogre, and strikes impressively, shattering it's bones.  The ogre almost appears to melt in it's skin.  



Spoiler



To hit 20+9=20 confirm 20+9=29 Dmg 8+7+4+2+5+5+5+6+8+10=60



Ogre #3 strikes at Hobes, striking him for a moderate hit 



Spoiler



DMG=12



Kerlokh steps between Ogre #10,and the wagon, and strikes him with a grazing hit 



Spoiler



To Hit 12+6=18 DMG 5+3=8



Hobbes, battered and bruised, swings at Ogre #3, striking it for a solid hit.  



Spoiler



To Hit 11+12=23, DMG 8+7=15



Ogre #10 attacks Kerlokh, striking him for a moderat hit 



Spoiler



Dmg=15



Thalian steps behind Ogre #10 and strikes at him, but misses.



Spoiler



To Hit 3+4=7



Marek throws a dagger at Ogre #7, striking him hard.  



Spoiler



to hit 8+8=16, dmg 4+1=5



Ogre #4 and $7 shake their heads as they begin to see again.

OOC: [sblock] Almost done, and looking much better for you guys.  This is the second PbP combat I've ran, and in both cases, there was a kill by at least 25 points over.  Ouch.

Almost forgot the map update.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 13, 2005)

Whitlok spits on the felled ogre as he pivots and takes a 5 foot step diagonally towards the next brute. Grinning maniacally he grows "Not so tough 't out yer mates eh? Best run now boyo 'fore you receive a clobberin"

[sblock]Taking a 5' step towards #4, continue to fight defensively[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Jun 13, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Screaming in a feral rage, Hobbes turns all his attention onto the Ogre standing in front of him and with muscles staring under the stress mightily swings his weapon hoping to remove its head form its shoulders.

[sblock]Continuing to attack Ogre #3 and hoping to kill it before it kills me.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Anune grins slightly and bounces around her wounded foe to land another hit on him.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 13, 2005)

*Marek Tolin d'Cannith Dragonmarked Paragon 3/ Wizard 2*

With the dimnishing number of opponents Mareks mood seems to brighten, at least until he notices the two ogres starting to shake off his spells effects. "The spell is ending!" he calls out while he calmly reach's into his pouch once again. "Come on you giant oaf."

[sblock] 
Round 6 - Marek will throw a dagger at a target #7, (if dead) #4), (if dead) closest ogre.
Ranged Attack +7(+8 w/Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot) 1d4(+1 winthin 30') damage.

Round 7 - Marek will cast Shield on himself.

If any Ogre moves/ is within range to get an Attack of Oppurtunity I will Cast Defensively.
Concentration - +5 and I will use an Action Point if the total of roll+Mod is between 10-15.
[/sblock]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 14, 2005)

Kerlokh stays on the defensive as he drinks a healing potion.


OOC: [sblock]  Fighting Defensively: Drink Potion _CLW_; AC 17, touch 12, flat-foot 15 and hope the AOO doesn't hit me. Staying in place so Thalian still gets flanking on his attack  [/sblock]


----------



## Candide (Jun 15, 2005)

"Come on, hit me! Stop trying to hit me and just do it you overweight, no good, weakling."  Talon goads. Hoping to draw the ogre's ire away from his comrade. Talon presses the attack more.
[sblock]+3   1d6+1  18-20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

*Round 6*

Anune strikes at ogre #4 and hits with a light strike 



Spoiler



To Hit 15+10=25 Dmg 1+4=5



Whitlock takes a step forward and carefully attacks ogre #4, missing horably 



Spoiler



to hit 1+4=5



Brogen steps forward and attacks Ogre #10, but misses. 



Spoiler



to hit 4+9=13



Ogre #3 strikes at Hobbes, but misses horably.

Kerlokh drinks a cure potion while dancing defensively, but is struck by the ogre for a mild hit.  



Spoiler



heal 8+1=9, dmg=12, net -3



Hobbes growls in rage and swipes at Ogre #3, lopping off it's head in a precise strike. 



Spoiler



to hit 20+12=32, confirm 15+12=27, dmg 6+7+8+9+28=58



Ogre #10 swings at Brogen, striking him for a moderate hit 



Spoiler



dmg=14



Thalian strikes at Ogre #10, and lands a devistating hit to the gut. 



Spoiler



to hit 10+4+2=16, Dmg 6+4+2+1=13



Marek throws a dagger at Ogre #7, but misses 



Spoiler



to hit 3+8=11



Ogres #4 and #7 shake off whatever had them stunned and begin to focus on their opponents again.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 15, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Any thoughts of safety or tactics flying from my mind I howl with excitement and the devastation I have caused and turn around to see my next victim; charging in an attempt to take him down.

[sblock]Charging to the space left of Marek I will attack Ogre #7.  Not sure if I will get the modifiers from charging as I do only move 10' but I leave that up to you.  Either way I move to attack Ogre #7.[/sblock]


----------



## Candide (Jun 15, 2005)

"RRrrrgh, why won't you just DIE!" Talon screams, becoming impatient and frustrated at the ogre's resilient health. Talon's attack is the exclamation point punctualizing his anger.

[sblock]+3 1d6+1 18-20/x2 [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2005)

Anune growls in frustration, and whips her rapier at her ogre enemy, hoping to skewer something vital.

OOC - More attacking #4.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 15, 2005)

*Kerlokh, House Tharask Half-Orc, Finder/Inquisitive*

Kerlokh is knocked prone by the ogre's blow. He does not move.

OOC [sblock] Kerlokh is at -1 hp, he has a 10% chance of stablizing on his own, if he does not stablize this turn, he goes to -2 hp. [/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 15, 2005)

Frustrated to see the unattended Ogre fighting free of his spell Marek begins the hand gestures and words (in Draconic) of another spell.

[sblock]
Round 7 - Marek will cast Shield on himself.

If any Ogre moves/ is within range to get an Attack of Oppurtunity I will Cast Defensively.
Concentration - +5 and I will use an Action Point if the total of roll+Mod is between 10-15.

Round 6 - Marek will attack Ogre if he is within my threatened area. Otherwise will continue to keep the wagon in check.
[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

"Arune, flank" Whitlok yells as he takes another 5' diagonal step and swings lustily at the ogre

[sblock]As the last couple of rounds, still hurting so will attack the once defensively[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2005)

*Round 7*

Anune steps to the side and continues to attack Ogre #4, stiking hard and true.  



Spoiler



to hit 17+10=27, dmg 6+4=10



Whitlock steps to the side, now flanking Ogre #4, and strikes at him landing a felling blow. 



Spoiler



to hit 20+4=24, confirm 4+4=8, Dmg 4+4=8



Brogen steps towards Kerlock and defensively casts a spell, laying his hand on his fallen comrad and reviving him. 



Spoiler



Concentration 19+8=27, Heal 5+4+8+5=22



Kerlokh, having just revived, strikes out in anger at Ogre #10, and lands a strong vital hit, droping the ogre.  



Spoiler



to hit 20+6=26, Confirm 4+6=10, dmg 4+4+4+3=15



Hobbes charges Ogre #7, screaming in rage, and drops it in a swift stroke. 



Spoiler



to hit 2+14=16, dmg 8+7=15



the rest of you breath a sigh of relief, as the ogres have been vanquished.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

"Well done everyone, good job" Whitlok says he scans the battlefield, spying the fallen body of Kerlokh he yells "MMMEDDDIIIICCCC" as he sprints to the aid of his fallen comrade. 

[sblock]If no one moves to aid Kerlokh within a round he will tip a potion of cure light wounds down the fallen soldiers throat[/sblock]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 16, 2005)

*Kerlokh, House Tharask Half-Orc, Finder/Inquisitive*

"I'm fine, I'm Fine" growls Kerlokh, as he gets off the ground, "Anyone know why they attack us?"

OOC: [sblock] Kerlokh looks over the 3 nearby ogres (#10, #9 & #2) for any insignia or identifing marks (spot check +7). Kerlokh currently has 21 out of 28 hp.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2005)

"They're ogres," Anune says, wiping off her rapier carefully, then sheathing it.  "They're greedy.  Though... it would be particularly annoying if they were sent by anyone else."  Anune wrinkles her nose for a minute, then looks around at the others.  Shrugging, she begins to go from body to body, looking for papers or any other kind of identification (rings, patches, tattoos...), as well as relieving them of any money or small valuables they might have.  Their stinky armor and weapons they could keep!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 16, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith Dragonmarked Paragon 3/ Wizard 2*

Checking the brake on the wagon Marek steps down "I have some potions if anyone needs some?" and barring someones call he will collect his daggers. Turning toward Anune he replies "But I agree it is not normal for so many to hunt together, and in such a lackadaisical manner. And while I might just be seeing more than is there, it is cause to be alert."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

Looking rather sheepish Whitlok shrugs at Kerlokh "just testin' t' troops" he says with a smile "gotta push 'em ta make sure t'er on t'er toes" turning to Anune Whitlok points at the statue atop the wagon "I bets buckets o' shards that was the o'ject of the 'tack. The brutes knews we was c'min n' if they knew where t' wait then they be workin' for someun, ogre's too dumb ta try this on their own" Whitlok joins Anune in her search "Everyone OK? Be needing any healing?"


----------



## Elocin (Jun 16, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Seething with hostility I look around to see if there any more threats on the battlefield.  Seeing that all the foes are vanquished I close my eyes and begin to fight the chaos inside of my own head.  My breathing slows and slowly my features smooth out once more as I begin to take control back of my body.  Finally gaining control again I let out one more feral scream, blood spraying from my mouth as I collapse to the ground.

ooc[sblock]Well I am definitely fatigued and as I end my Rage and my shifting ability I am currently at -3 hit points and falling.  Naturally I will attempt to stabilize.[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 16, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith Dragonmarked Paragon 3/ Wizard 2*

On seeing Hobbes fall Marek yells "Brogen help, Hobbes is down!"  while running over to his position.

[sblock]If Marek reaches him first he will pull a potion ( of cure light - 1d8+1) from his belt and help Hobbes drink it.[/sblock]


----------



## Temujin (Jun 16, 2005)

As Hobbes tumbles to the ground, fatigued and wasted from the long battle, Brogen shrugs and heads over to heal his wounds.  _I hope this doesn't become a habit.  The day was starting off kinda nice, too._  Brogen thinks to himself, noting the littered bodies around the field as party members poke through the bodies, crows already beginning to settle.


ooc:
[sblock]
Brogen will use CLW x2 on Hobbes (I guess spontanous cure, using up cause fear and bless).  Also, after that is finished, will reimbue his maces, casting IMW and hold person in them. 
[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

Hearing the commotion behind him Whitlok turns and perambulates the scene "See, was a good thing I did the heal drill, kept e'one on thar toes" he drawls to no one in particular, seeing Hobbes is being tended he turns back to the task at hand.


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2005)

Brogen heals Hobbes (20 total)

After examining the area, it looks like the ogres here had been staked out for a while.  However, this is no sign as to what they may have wanted or been looking for.  They all had great clubs, and their armor continues to crawl on them as they lay defeated.  The insects and other things living in their clothes taking little time to begin to feast on the newly found dead flesh.

Between them all, they were carrying about 23 silver and 73 copper.


----------



## Bront (Jun 17, 2005)

OOC: Let me know what else you continue to do.  Please update your sheet for any spells cast (use the strike [ s ] for spells used in your list), damage taken, potions used, ect.  You are heading to meet a Lord Elder, and are probably another day and a half away.  It's noon.  You are also fairly sure that there is little real value to the item other than for display and artifact value (much like ancient egyption statues and artifacts that some like to collect).


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 17, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith Dragonmarked Paragon 3/ Wizard 2*

Seeing Brogen healing his downed companion, Marek finishes gathering his daggers. Afterwards he makes his way to the group "Does anyone else need a little help? I have a few potions if they can be of assistance." turning to address those nearby "And I hate to admit it but my spells are seriously depleted. I don't know how much help I will be if we face another attack like the last."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

Whitlok cleans both ends of his urgosh on one of the fallen ogres, dropping his backpack to the ground he fishes around for a healing potion, unstoppers it and quickly gulps the blue liquid down. "Well no use hangin' round ere, put the coin in the party bag for splittin later, we 'ave a job ta do, let's finish it. Hannable's Hunters mount up." he yells as he moves towards the wagon.

[sblock]potion clw, I'll wait and update his sheet once you let me know how effective the potion was, he lost 15hp during the combat; let me know in the OOC thread if you want to keep the story flowing[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Jun 17, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3  (17/59 Hit Points)*

Thanking Brogen for the quick healing I gain my feet once more, swaying just a tad from the exhaustion.  Addressing the senior members of the group, "So how did we all do in our first fight together?  Is there anything that I could do to more efficiently bring down my enemies?  I am not one for tactics as I prefer to just charge in and kill everything in site but I could at least try."

Seeing that everything seems to be in order I will make sure my weapon is clean and then take a look around the combat site to see if I can find any tracks that might possibly lead back to where the Ogres came from and hopefully find out who they were working for.  Depending on my luck form this I will patrol around the camp making sure there are no more surprises.


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

Hobbes examines the area for tracks, and discovers that the ogres seemed to have set an ambush on this section of the road, and had been waiting for a short time before they had arived on the sceen.  He does not see any signs that any other wagons or others had passed this way so far today.

OOC: Whitlock heals for 3 from the CLW potion.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

Anune brushes off any little pests as she can see before throwing the megre wealth in a corner of the wagon.  "Well, I say we try surrounding as many enemies as we can to confuse them and make it harder for them to defend themselves.  The quicker we can take down a group, the less dangerous it becomes for us.  Generally, freshly-dead creatures can't hurt you," she says with a toss of her hair.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 18, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith Dragonmarked Paragon 3/ Wizard 2*

Marek watches and listens for a bit before adding "I will assuredly assist where I can. My skills are not great but I will try." He then turns add walks back to the wagon taking his position in the drivers seat.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 18, 2005)

*Kerlokh, House Tharask Half-Orc, Finder/Inquisitive*

Kerlokh, "I'll take rear guard again"


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

Tallon says "I'm ready to go whenever you all are mobile"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2005)

"Excellent.  Off we go then!" Anune says lightly, waving everyone else forward.  "Moving targets are harder to hit."


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

After licking your wounds and moving the dead ogres out of the way, you set off again.  As it gets closer to evening, Hobbes and Whitlock find a suitable place to hole up and camp for the night.  Whitlock is sure that you should reach Vedykar by tomorrow eve, if not sooner.

OOC: [sblock]I don't know if you did already (I can't find it) but I need a watch order for the night, as well as if you were going to tweek the marching order (The only suggestion I heard was possibly to move Anune to the rear for someone).  Feel free to discuss it at end in the OOC thread.  Once I get an official list, we'll move on (I promise) [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

Not feeling much better than he did before he downed the healing potion Whitlok digs in his pack, unstoppers another vial of blue liquid and downs the contents in one long swallow.


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Not feeling much better than he did before he downed the healing potion Whitlok digs in his pack, unstoppers another vial of blue liquid and downs the contents in one long swallow.



OOC: Heal 6 more (5+1)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 20, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith Dragonmarked Paragon 3/ Wizard 2*

"Friend Whitlok do you need another potion? I am more than happy to share what I have if it will help." calls Marek from the wagon as he notices his companion quaffing another potion.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

"Nay Marek, stay yer 'and, I 'preciate the gesture matey but I've bin in worse scraps. I'm feelin much better now, feels like I just bin too long on the earth jooice, if ya knows wot I mean" he says with a big toothy dwarf grin.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 20, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3 (17/59 Hit Points)*

Still a little battered and bruised from the today’s excitement, "In all but the blackest of nights I can also see well and will do some guard duty.  I enjoy the challenge of anything vile attempting to sneak up on me as I prowl the night."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 20, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith Dragonmarked Paragon 3/ Wizard 2*

"I dare say the prospect of running into you in the dark of night as an enemy would be the least of my choices." exclaims Marek with a chuckle. "But I say if anyone needs the use of my healing potions I am more than happy to share. I have little doubt my survival rests on your skill and continued health."


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

The night passes uneventfully (You all heal 5 HP if you are not fully healed from a full nights rest, Brogen, post what spells you had left to throw, and I'll spread them around, or just cast them yourself and post the results, as well as any other things anyone wishes to do.)

As the sun rises on a new day, you pick up your camp and set off back on the road to Vedykar.  Making good time, and encountering no problems along the way, you manage to make it into town late in the afternoon.

What do you do now?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"Well, let's get this statue delivered then" Whitlok says with a yawn "Then we can slack our thirst eh? I knows a good inn round ere, sells a real good ale. Who's got da address then?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 23, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Well, let's get this statue delivered then" Whitlok says with a yawn "Then we can slack our thirst eh? I knows a good inn round ere, sells a real good ale. Who's got da address then?"




"I thought you had it." replies Kerlokh


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 23, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*

"I hope so, or this wil be a long day." adds Marek with a grin. After a moment "The first round is on me."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

"Well, I hope _someone_ has it!  I don't, that's for certain.  So whoever has it, cough it up so we can go have a bit of fun that _doesn't_ involve ogres!" Anune says, arms crossed over her chest.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 23, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

"I heartily agree that a drink would be nice about now.  Hopefully this place Whitlocke speaks of has an outdoor area as I hate being inside for long periods of time."  Turning to address Anune, "You did not have fun playing with the Ogres?  I know I had a lot of fun playing with them and I would not mind playing with them again, well not them exactly as they are dead and not much fun at the moment, unless they come back to life.  I wonder if they would be more of a challenge then or if they would be easy to fell like the first time.”  With this Hobbes goes back to watching the streets for anyone and everyone that shows any undue interest with the group, continuing to mutter something about relishing the thrill of battle……


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 24, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"Me, nah twernt me"  Whitlok says as he pats down his pockets and looks in his belt pouch "ohh, wait a minute, yes twas, here tis"  he says with a sheepish grin waving a crumpled parchment in the air "just testin you new recruits, gotta keep ya on yer toes. Right let's go then, 'ccording to this we've got ta take the first right and then a lefty almost immediately." Whitlok leads the team towards their goal.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 24, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*

"Excellent! The sooner we deliver this piece the sooner we can move on to something a bit more exciting....and hopefully not as smelly as those ogres." says Marek as he moves to follow Whitlok' directions.


----------



## Candide (Jun 24, 2005)

"That wasn't so hard" Talon says, smiling and looking around at everyone. "I think we all need a good morning excercise."


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

With in a short time, you arive at Lord Elder's Estate.  He has a fairly impressive approach, with a well tended garden that has a big hole in the middle of it, about the right size to fit the statue.

A guard greets you as you approach the front "Ah, yes, I'll have someone fetch the Lord immediately."  He opens the front door and calls for someone, and about 5 minutes later, a stately elder human walks out onto the front.  "Ahh, it's about time you got here.  I was begining to worry that you had gotten lost.  No matter, you're still here in plenty of time.  Please wheel the wagon over towards the garden, and I'll have some servants take it out.  Come in, I'll have the cook throw a pig over the fire.  I hope your trip here was a pleasant one."  He motions for you to enter and slowly walks in when you start to follow.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 25, 2005)

*Kerlokh, House Tharask Half-Orc, Finder/Inquisitive*

Kerlokh is impressed with the elegance of the home 

[sblock] Kerlokh does an Appraise check (+5) on some of the furnishings, not looking for exact prices, just trying to see what the "GP limit" for the household is (similar to a "community gp limit" DMG page 137). No, I'm not planning a future robery, just curious how "rich" this guy is. [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Kerlokh is impressed with the elegance of the home
> 
> [sblock] Kerlokh does an Appraise check (+5) on some of the furnishings, not looking for exact prices, just trying to see what the "GP limit" for the household is (similar to a "community gp limit" DMG page 137). No, I'm not planning a future robery, just curious how "rich" this guy is. [/sblock]



Kerlokh: [sblock]The noble is definately wealthy, though you're not exactly sure how much.  This is definately one of the wealthier estates that you have ever been in.

OOC: I have no clue how the the numbers break down for a particular estate, but if I did it right, he's probably near the full end of the comunity, so 2-4000.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2005)

"Oh, fairly pleasent, assuming one doesn't mind fighting ogres," Anune says breezily.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 26, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*

As easily as possible Marek guides the wagon to the indicated spot. Engaging the brake he jumps down and after a moments stretch and joins his companions. "Actually I found the Ogre's fascinating. From what I understand of ogres, normally a group that large is extremely rare without a powerful handler. I mean aside from the smell it was very educational."


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2005)

"Ogres? Realy? I heard they had been raiding the roads lately, but I did not know they were coming en masse.  I wonder what's gotten into them?" Lord Elder says.

He leads you into a large open room with several couches and chairs.  "Please, have a seat, while I get the servents on dinner.  Would anyone want something to drink?  I'm sure you're all parched after your long trip."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 27, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"Well seeing as though yer payin ah, I'll have a big ol mug o rum. Just the thing I be needin ta warm de ol cockles" Whitlok says a grin spreading across his face and his eyes brightening with lust "mmmmm, da taste o' rum, nectar o t gods I tell ya. Ya know ya can go witout solids if ya have rum recruits. Keep tat in mind n it might juz save yer life one day"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 27, 2005)

*Kerlokh, House Tharask Half-Orc, Finder/Inquisitive*

"just water, thankyou" Kerlokh says quietly


----------



## Elocin (Jun 28, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

With a complete lack of decorum talking to the host, "I would like some ale as well and possibly some meat and cheeses as it has been sometime since last we ate and just in from the trail I am hungry."  Then moving over to an offered seat I lay my weapon across my legs and sit down, making sure I am in view of all the entrances to the room.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 28, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*

Softly chuckling to himself "I am fine with whatever you are having, Sir." Marek answers to the Noble. Then moving to a nearby corner he finds a place to rest his staff. Marek will then find the closest seat and relax.





OOC - Changing colors to not confuse with Bronts' dialogue.


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

Lord Elder takes your orders and sets off.  Shortly there after, your drinks arive (Marek gets a glass of fine wine).  He returns about an hour later "I'm sorry, had to attend to a little business.  Please make sure Hanable gets this when you return."  He hands a letter to Whitlock.  "Some food should be ready soon, come join me at the table."

He leads you to a long diningroom table filled with several different appitizers.  "The roast should be ready in a while, but we'll have plenty to eat at the moment as well.  Have a seat please."  He takes his place at the head of the table.

Over the course of the meal, the servents bring out several different courses, including a soup, several different salads, cold cuts, pastries, and roast pig.

OOC: You have time to talk with the noble if you want, or we can continue to the next day.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 28, 2005)

*Kerlokh, House Tharask Half-Orc, Finder/Inquisitive*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: You have time to talk with the noble if you want, or we can continue to the next day.




"That statue we brought, where is it from?" asks Kerlokh.


----------



## Temujin (Jun 29, 2005)

Brogen, who had remain quiet all day, looked at the feast with aniticipation.  _  Finally, something's gone right._  He thinks to himself eyeing the food and taking a deep gulp of his drink.


ooc:  I didn't get a chance before due to internet being out, but he's drinking wine.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry, had to attend to a little business.  Please make sure Hanable gets this when you return."  He hands a letter to Whitlock.



"Ay that I will"  the dwarf agrees before tucking in to the feast "Ye set a tasty table Lord" Whitlok says between mouthfuls of food and drink "The statue has sentimental value for ya?"  enquires Whitlok "or is it just a nice piece? Me n art don't mix"  he says with a grin.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Anune savors the food with due appreciation, making appreciative comments every now and then.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 29, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Ye set a tasty table Lord" Whitlok says between mouthfuls of food and drink.




Turning to face the noble Marek adds "I agree wholeheartedly your Lordship. The repast is exquisite." Then rotating between Whitlok and the Noble during the next exchange.



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "The statue has sentimental value for ya?"  enquires Whitlok "or is it just a nice piece? Me n art don't mix"  he says with a grin.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

"It's a relic from an estate I used to own in Cyre.  Hanable stubled across it a while ago, and mentioned he could recover it when I had spoken about it at a dinner we both attended.  Mostly sentimental value, but I believe it origionaly was recovered from a dig of a temple from ages ago before the war."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

Whitlok's sobers at the mention of Cyre, his country brogue disappears and is replaced by a strong, cultured, noble tone "I feel your pain m'Lord"  he says as he nods his head in sympathy "It is difficult to loose ones estates and it softens the hurt to suround oneself with things from the past. If there is anything else I can do for you m'Lord you need but ask."


----------



## Elocin (Jun 29, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Ignoring the conversations for the most part but making sure to listen at listen a little bit for any useful information Hobbes will concentrate on eating his food.  Continuing to eat the well made food with my hands and will even pack some of the extra food on my plate for a later time.

Upon hearing Whitlock mention missing his home brings back memories of Uncle Thadius and the times we had.  Also this reminds me that as much as I enjoy being with the Hunters, I do need to look into more of my background and if they lead me away form the Hunters it is a choice I will have to make.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

"Not realy much that can be done now.  What's done is done, and fortunately I had a place to take refuge in and did not loose everything.  But I do appreciate the sentiment."


----------



## Candide (Jun 30, 2005)

With a complete lack of table manners, Talon bites into any food near him with gusto. He chews loudly until someone notices, and then stops. "Ugh, heh, sorry..." he says realizing he needs to have a fair amount of decorum at the table.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 30, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> With a complete lack of table manners, Talon bites into any food near him with gusto. He chews loudly until someone notices, and then stops. "Ugh, heh, sorry..." he says realizing he needs to have a fair amount of decorum at the table.




"Please not talk with you mouth full."


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

The rest of the evening proceeds uneventfully.  When you are ready to retire, a servant leads each of you to a well furnished bedroom with a large feather bed.  There is a small bag on each bed with a note attached that reads 'Thank You' and each bag contains 50 gold.  You all sleep comfortably, and wake up in the morning to the smell of fresh bacon and pancakes.  There is a smorgas board of breakfast food awaiting you in the morning as well, and Lord Elder joins you all for breakfast.

"I hope you all were comfortable last night.  I know you must be off soon, so I packed your wagon with some extra food stuffs for the trip.  Hopefully they should last you on your return trip."

OOC: unless anyone has anything they need to do, you should be ready to set off.  Everyone should be able to be healed up to full by now between rest and spells, and if anyone has anything they need to prep, let me know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

Anune wakes up just a bit late, savoring her night in a good bed, then goes outside to stretch and run through a few sword exercises.  Once her blood is stirred, she cleans herself up, puts the gold in her purse, dresses, and heads down for as much breakfast as she can eat.  "Thank you Lord, your hospitality is exquisite," Anune says with a smile, before sitting down to eat.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 1, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*

Rising with the first light of day Marek gathers his spell shards and begins his morning ritual. _"Do they realize how hard this is with the smell of bacon in the air!"_ but quickly his mind falls into the familiar patterns. Once finished he cleans himself and repacks his backpack with the extra gold.

After a time he makes his way downstairs and almost immediately becomes distracted by the masses of food. He happily partakes of a plate full. _"This is lovely, to bad it won't be seen again for days."_ "The meal is wonderful your lordship!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

Whitlok and Sithik are up before dawn and out scouting the area, practising his woods lore and stretching the aged badger's weary muscles. Upon retuning to the lords estates, the smell of breakfast thick in the air, Whitlok strides into the dining area while Sithik finds a cool patch of ground outside to lie, sleep and dream of female badgers and strawberries in (his favourite dream). "Yep, t return trip" his lordly manner of the evening before seems to have disappeared and he has reverted back to his country brogue "We must be leafin soon as we brake our fast. Thanks for your aid Sah"


----------



## Elocin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Finding the house silent once more, I sneak out a window and enjoy prowling around the estate, finding a nice place outside to rest for the night.  Waking early in the morning to see the sun rise as I practice with my Tarresh, remembering how my Uncle used to teach me.  Seeing Whitlock venture out with his companion a smile spreads across my face as I know I am in good company.  The group I find myself with now all seem to know their business and we work well together.

Catching the faintest whiff of breakfast on the morning breeze I let my nose guide me back inside to my awaiting friends.  Thanking Lord Eldar for the accommodations and the wonderful I prepare once more to set out in the world again.  Hoping that we can find some excitement on the way home.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 5, 2005)

*Kerlokh, House Tharask Half-Orc, Finder/Inquisitive*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> You all sleep comfortably, and wake up in the morning to the smell of fresh bacon and pancakes.  There is a smorgas board of breakfast food awaiting you in the morning as well, and Lord Elder joins you all for breakfast.
> 
> "I hope you all were comfortable last night.  I know you must be off soon, so I packed your wagon with some extra food stuffs for the trip.  Hopefully they should last you on your return trip."




"You have been more than gracious. Thank you," says Kerlokh. "It is time for us to get going." He then turns and walks out of the building.


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

OOC: Sorry, was wating for Candide and Temujin.

After a wonderful breakfast, Lord Elder bids you adu.  Well rested with full bellies, you set back on the road to Karrlakton.


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Fortunately the trip back to Karrlakton is quite uneventfull for the first day and a half. Road traffic seems to have picked up a bit, and at least once every few hours, you spy a wagon heading towards Vedykar.  However, upon coming up to where you were assaulted on your treck the other way, you notice what appears to be the ruins of a wagon on the side of the road.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 10, 2005)

"Well now... looks like someone didn't fare as well as us?" Anune muses.  "Someone want to come with me and check it out?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 10, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Well now... looks like someone didn't fare as well as us?" Anune muses.  "Someone want to come with me and check it out?"




"I'd like to take a look",  says Kerlohk


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 10, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*

Upon hearing Anune and Kerlohk, "Shall I wait here or pull a bit beyond?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Anune and Kerlohk investigate the ruins.  It appears it was a cart of food stuffs as one of the crates still remains, shattered with pieces of bread scattered and drug about, likely by small animals.  The cart itself looks like it hasn't been there for more than a few days (which, given you passed this way only 4 days ago, isn't too supprising), but it's hard to tell how long it has been here beyond that.  Given the ammount of food still scattered about, Kerlohk would guess that it is closer to a 1-2 days ago rather than 3-4.  There are a few blood stains towards the side of the road, but no bodies or drag marks to be seen that Kerlohk or Anune can make out.

Kerlohk does note, however, that there is no evidence of their earlier scuffle with the ogres here.  The bodies must have been drug away at some point, but Kerlohk is not skilled at finding tracks, and is unable to spy any obvious dragmarks.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 10, 2005)

Hobbes will gladly join the crew investigating the ruined wagon and I will search around the wreckage for any tracks leading away.  I will focus my search around where I searched the ogre’s tracks last time and then expand outward from there.  "I think we should look into this as this seems to be an ambush spot for either more ogres or a bandit group in the area.  Also I am sure the locals would appreciate The Hunter's helping out and ridding any threats in the area."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2005)

Whitlok also joins those investigating the wreckage, he makes a point of searching the area off the road, looking for any sign of which direction the bandits may have fled.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 11, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*

"Is there anything I can help with?" Marek calls out from the wagon. _Mental note to get more scrolls in town,_ he thinks to himself as he watches his companions.


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

Hobes and Whitlok examine the area for tracks, but do not find any that were made in the last 24 hours, nor any drag trails.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 11, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Turning to Whitlock, "Do we possibly want to look around the area to park our wagon and set up an ambush of our own?  Do we need to be back at HQ quickly or can we take a day or two to see if anymore wagons are being ambushed?  Finding no tracks what so ever puzzles me as if I remember correctly Ogre's are not usually this smart?  They could possibly be aided by someone and if so then they are more a threat to the area than we first gave them credit for."

I will continue to keep a look out for anything amiss while the party is discussing the suggestion.


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

You are all aware that you do have a few days leway on your journy in case you do happen to run into trouble, but you will be expected back some time in the next week to 10 days (You have 4-5 days left on your journy)


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 12, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"Tis it really our problem lad? Hanable pays us ta do jobs for him not to run around the country side being vigilante's. In saying that though, some of us are still a little green and we could probably pass it off as a training exercise. What say ye kids?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 12, 2005)

Kerlockh also searches for any markings or symbols on the crates or wagons which might indicate who the proper owners are. <<



Spoiler



I don't suppose there happens to be a monogramed hankercheif with a dragonmark crest that just happens to be laying on the ground?


>>

"It looks like whoever broke into these crates is left handed."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 12, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Tis it really our problem lad? Hanable pays us ta do jobs for him not to run around the country side being vigilante's. In saying that though, some of us are still a little green and we could probably pass it off as a training exercise. What say ye kids?"




"We have the time and a short side-trek shouldn't put us off the schedule." Marek interjects from the wagon. Looking around he continues, "Besides there may be a bounty or salvage to be found."


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Kerlockh also searches for any markings or symbols on the crates or wagons which might indicate who the proper owners are. <<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOC: Nope, no marks, and perhaps he only wants you to think he was left handed


----------



## Elocin (Jul 12, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Tis it really our problem lad? Hanable pays us ta do jobs for him not to run around the country side being vigilante's. In saying that though, some of us are still a little green and we could probably pass it off as a training exercise. What say ye kids?"




"This may be true but I would imagine he would not mind some more notoriety, especially if this ambush site (if that is what it is) starts to hurt the economy of the local ruling body.  I would assume they would be happy that we took care of this for them.  I am also itching to bury my Sharresh into some more Ogres and the more training we have as a group the better we will be in the long run."


----------



## Temujin (Jul 12, 2005)

"I agree with Whitlock, its not out problem."   Says Brogen, spitting on the ground over his crossed arms.  

"I don't want to go on some fools errand and get myself killed if it doesn't benefit me.  Besides,"  He says glancing at the wreckage,  "I have a bad feeling about this whole business.  This road seems rather travelled, and it would appear that these attacks happen with some frequency."

"How come nothings been done?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 12, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*

Turning to look at Brogen, "Yes but eventually we will have to pass this way again. If we don't investigate and possibly fix the problem it will just happen again. I would prefer to face that challenge when are rested and ready for the threat."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 13, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"Well it's either flight or magic eh, so it wouldn't surprise me if we didn't find any further clues around here. I'm happy to spend a day here having a look around but we shouldn't waste to much time. Hanable may have need of us."  Whitlok drawls to the group at large.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2005)

"Well now, I don't like to see the roads so terribly put upon.  It reflects badly on the village.  Besides, if we save someone, it's good for business," Anune says, adding her two coppers.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Seeing as the end of the day is not too far ahead, Whitlok calls for a halt to travel for the day to continue to investigate the attack sight.  You find a nice campsight a bit farther down the road to not be by the ambush sight, which does not seem to be an easily defensable position.

Other than a small merchant caravan, the road is quiet for the rest of the evening, and they are able to investigate unconcerned.  

Unfortunately, the investigation does not turn up much usefull.  There are some Ogre footprints in the area, of varying age, but none clear enough to follow for long.  It appears that perhaps it rained in the past day or so in this area, which has damaged the tracks and evidence.  Other that the certainty that it a band of Ogres did this, and that they likely came from somewhere to the north or northwest, you are unable to learn much more about anything here.

However, the night does pass uneventfully, and in the morning you all wake up refreshed, though not much more knowledgable than you were before about your attackers.

OOC: If you had anything specific you wanted to do durring the investigation beyond what I've described here, let me know.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 18, 2005)

*Hobbes*

With a slight growling under his breath, "I wanted to fight some more of those Ogres but I guess that is not to be, for now.  Maybe if we mention this ambush site to Hanable when we get back he might send us after them anyway, as it seems they are coming from the north somewhere.  I would imagine that they are not too far from here but without a clearer trail it would take us too much time to find.  Let’s be off back to town as this trail has gone cold and I am itching for some more excitement."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 18, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*

With a slight slouching of his shoulders Marek turns to Hobbes, "I am afraid you are right, my friend. It seems the area is just too cold." Quickly though he seems to brighten, "But I seek adventure and I am not particular. Hanable may have a job for us when we get back that will take our minds from this."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"Yes, let us return to Hanable"  Whitlok begins to pull up camp and urges the others to board the cart.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 20, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*

Already moving towards the wagon, Marek answers to no one in particular. "I will have the wagon ready to go in just a moment and we can be gone towards home. But at least the ogres made the trip exciting" he continues with a smile.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Wrong thread


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Fortunately or not, the rest of the trip back is uneventful.

It's nice to get back to Hanable's Headquarters.  The building is four stories tall with a warehouse attached to it.  There are quarters for those who are in at the time, and you are each shown to a room while the stablemaster takes your wagon.

After you get a few hours to settle in, Master Mandor comes by to debrief you individualy.  He asks you the basics, how the mission went, were there any complications and detail them, was there some way they could have prepaired you better for the mission, and the occasional follow up question if needed.

OOC: I would like each of you to give your debriefing.  Add any details you feel were relevent.  I've given you some guidelines for questions he might ask, and if there are any he needs to ask you beyond what you answered, I will, but try to do your best to predict them.  I'll also be awarding exp in the OOC thread in a day or so.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 21, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Hobbes settles cross-legged on the floor in front of Master Mandor for the debriefing of the mission that was successfully completed.

"Sir I think the mission went well and the group I was with so far work very well together.  It looks like we have all the basics covered and there are even a few overlapping of duties which is always nice to have."

"Unfortunately the only obstacle we ran into was a group of Ogres that jumped our group on the way to the other city.  They seemed to be very well organized and possibly even led by someone or something else.  On the return trip we came to the site of the ambush and discovered another wagon that was destroyed and we searched the area to hopefully discover the whereabouts of this fiends.  We could not discover any trace of them at all and even the dead bodies we left behind form the fight before there was no trace.  In searching the area we could not discover any tracks leading away form the ambush site but we think the Ogres came form the north or northwest."

Showing a little frustration, "Other than that nothing much exciting happened.  Lord Eldar was very hospitable and we had no problems delivering his statue to him and he was most pleased with it.  He did give Whitlock a note to give to Hanable which I am sure you are aware as I am sure Whitlock delivered said letter promptly."

"As for my fellow travelers I will reserve judgment as I have only been with them for this short while but they all seem promising and they know their stuff.  With all of us working together we easily handled the Ogres and I look forward to adventuring with them in the future, hopefully soon."

"Was there anything else sir?  I would love to get back outside as being within these closed spaces for too long start to get to me."


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> "Was there anything else sir?  I would love to get back outside as being within these closed spaces for too long start to get to me."



"No, that is quite enough.  Thank you Hobes."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 22, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith Dragonmarked Paragon 3/ Wizard 2*

Just finishing putting away his traveling gear as Mandor enters, Marek turns with a plesant smile upon his face. After some small talk they settle into the two chairs to begin the debriefing.

"Well for the most part it was the simple job we were told of initially. The only outstanding moment was an apparent ambush by ogres while traveling to the nobles estate." 

"Many points though about the attack struck me as strange. First off there were approximately 10 of the creatures, which seem like an awfully large band for simple highway robbery. Then there was the fact their tactics seemed a little beyond normal, with them attacking in a circle out in the open. Heavier brush and trees I could understand but at the attack point there was hardly any. But the point that confused me the most was the fact that when we began winning none tried to flee. It was like a suicide mission for them. And granted I am not very skilled in the military arts, but it just struck me as strange."

"Rather than investigate though we moved on with the mission at hand and delivered the cargo. On the way back we discovered a broken wagon in approximately the same spot, and no sign of our previous fight. Granted some of the tracks, again I am not skilled in the area, were undoubtedly destroyed by rain. But there were none. But we decided to move on rather than investigate further so as not to overrun the timetable Hanable had given us."

"The team though work very well in my personal opinion. Skills seemed to overlap in many areas, adding a good set of second eyes to various problems. All and all I thought the group worked well together both in and out of combat. The only real problem I had was that my spells began running low. So I believe I will purchase a ranged weapon before the next mission so as to make myself a bit more useful."

"Any other questions, Sir? If not I think I will partake a bit of the canteen after purchasing the new gear."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 22, 2005)

*Kerlokh, House Tharask Half-Orc, Finder/Inquisitive*

"Well, Master Mandor, I would say overall it was a success. The statue was successfully delivered, and no lives were lost.

We were attacked, once, by a group of ogres. We dealt with them, but could not tell if they were after us specifically, or it was just a random encounter.

On our way home there was a wrecked wagon near where we had been ambushed. It was not there when we passed the first time. Also, someone cleared the bodies of the deceased ogres without leaving any trace behind."

Mandor: Was there some way we could have prepared you better for the mission?

"To be honest with you sir, Brogen & Whitlok are each quite capable in their own area, however neither seemed to provided any real “leadership” to the group. I felt that Marek showed more direction and focus.

Finally, I must say, I do not feel the mission made full use of my talents. I am better suited to recovery than delivery."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 22, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

Whitlok snaps a salute upon greeting Mandor "Shall I report to your office this evening for a debriefing Sah?" he enquires, the soldier in him coming to the fore. Upon receiving the affirmative Whitlok wishes his friends a good day and leaves for his room. 

Later that evening Whitlok and Mandor share a meal of garlic and goose liver goat pie and a quenching ale.

"The new ones did all right my old friend, in fact you would have been proud of them"  Whitlok says as he rocks back on the high backed chair "They acted as a team, a cohesive unit, they're a quick witted bunch they are - obviously your hard arsed training methods worked - again"  the dwarf says with a wink "As you advised, I gave the team their head on this one - best way of weeding out those that don't fit eh, and I'm pleased to be able to report that they handled themselves well - I think they're ready for whatever Hanable has planned"

Whitlok fills the clay mugs from the pitcher of ale, the pairs fourth for the evening "I don't know whether it was something that Hanable somehow setup to test the resolve but we were attacked by a band of ogres, and ogres with some gumption, on the journey to deliver the statue." the dwarf holds Mandor's steady gaze "10 of the buggers, the gang handled themselves well, although we did take some injuries - nothing serious though." Whitlok launches into a detailed account of the battle and the role that each of the team played in the battle.

"After that there were no problems, we delivered the prize, had a relaxing evening and then returned only to find evidence of yet another attack in about the same place we had been ambushed. We thoroughly searched the area and chose to make camp nearby overnight but to no avail - we could find no sign of where the attack had come from or where the attackers had fled".


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

Marek - 
"Thank you for everything, that is all we need for now."

Kerlohk - 
"Actualy, you did a wonderful job, better than we had hoped in fact, and you were very well suited for that job.  Get some rest for the next few days, and you'll understand more when we give you your next assignment."

Whitlok -
"Very good  I've heard the details of the second attack site from the others, Kerlohk gave us some particularly good information.  Do you have anything else for me or Hanable?"

Mandor gets his responce from Whitlock

"It sounds like you all worked well as a team for the first time.  Unfortunately, we need Anune somewhere else for now, and Thalian has been asked to return to his house.  We're also speeking to Brogen about a mission that may be in the works to suit his tallents well."  

"We're assigning Firavel d’Thuranni to your team.  I know you've worked with him before (detailed in a post below) so there should be no problems.  He's been with the Hunters for a while, and he's earned the respect of his peers.  He can provide some more veteran leadership to your team."

"We also have a new recruit we'll be assigning to your team. Selene Siobhan.  She's quite unique, and should provide a softer touch when needed.  Treat her well, and don't be affraid to listen to her advice."

"We will have a new assignment for you in a few days, till then, kick back and relax."


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

Whitlok, Brogen(?), and Firavel -
About 2 years ago, you had the pleasure of working togeather (Whitlok and Brogen have worked together several times since, but not Firavel).  It was a tomb run in the Lhazaar Principalities.  The team had a few run-ins with the Blood of Vol there, but was able to wrest an anchient tome out of the tomb from under their nose with Whitlok's exploration skills, Firavel's stealth and trap removal skills, and Brogen's steadfast faith to hold back the undead.

Firavel - 
Background info[sblock]Having strong, but not nessessarily wanted ties to your house, you came to Hanable many years ago while fleeing operatives from house Phiarlan (which Hanable is also on good terms with).  After talking with Hanable, and finaly having to tell him the whole truth, he smiles and said he'd take care of it, but you'd be working for him now, which you agreed.

Hanable has since used you as an occasional conduit to leak information to your house as well as a go-between if he needed anything from your house.  You've had enough pull to stay out of suspicion and you can generaly still get what you need from your house due to their interest in the Hunters, which grants you a lot of leway.  Hanable's basicly helped you walk a fine line of appeasing your house while keeping you in the Hunters business, which has kept you out of the more distastefull house jobs.[/sblock]Hanable spoke to you reciently "In a few days, Kerlohk, Brogen, and their team will be returning from a mission, hopefully with the information we were looking for.  When they return, you'll be joining their team.  Don't be afraid to speak up, you have plenty of experience and could be valuable with your leadership and input.  Your talents will be of great use.  Tell your house that you'll be helping to remove a thread to public safety."

Sure enough, about 2 days later, Whitlok, Brogen, and 5 other hunters you don't recognize arive with a wagon nearly empty of supplies.  You've got some time to relax and meet the team till Hanable or Mandor calls for a new briefing.


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

Selene & Firavel - 
Hanable calls you both into his office.

"Firavel, I'd like you to meet Selene Siobhan.  She's a new recruit with the hunters, and will be assigned to yours and Whitlok's team.  I want you to keep an eye on her and help her out with any questions she may have.  Whitlock should be back any day now, so make sure she's introduced.  She's good with the outdoors, and can be quite convincing if she decides to be."

"Selene, this is Firavel d'Thuranni.  He's been with the Hunters for a while now, and has proven himself admirably.  He'll get you set off on the right foot.  You'll be joining a team with him as soon as the rest of them get back, which, as I said, will be in a day or two."

"Once Whitlok's team comes back, they'll have a couple of days off before we give you all your next mission.  I suggest you use the time getting to find out a little about the other team members and gathering your things.  You'll have less than 24 hours once we're ready with your new assignment."

"If there are no more questions, you are free to go."

Sure enough, later in the day, Whitlok and his team comes rolling into town.  Most likely, once they're done with all their business, Firavel's sure they'll find some time to relax in the McGuffin like most of the hunters do.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel waits to see if Selene has any questions for Hanable before saying, “Looks like we have no further questions Hanable, we will leave you to your business.” Turning, he gestures to Selene to follow him and leads her outside.

“Welcome to the hunters Selene,” he says turning to her again once they leave Hanable’s office. “Seeing as you are new here I guess I should show you our facilities and then what the town has to offer...when the team arrives and has completed their duties I will introduce you.”

Firavel proceeds to show her through the building, allocating her a room if she doesn’t already have one, before taking her on a tour of the town.

Seeing the team arrive, he gives Whitlok and Brogen and quick casual salute while leaving them to their duties. Turning to Selene he points to the newly arrived group and says, “That is likely the team we will be working with. The dwarf is Whitlok, and the large man is Brogen, I know not who the others are, but I am sure Whitlok will introduce them when they are off duty...we will likely meet them at the McGuffin later.”


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 25, 2005)

"So, Hobbes. Any good shifter bars in Karrlakton?", Kerlokh asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Selene smiles, then sweeps a bit of her shoulder-length chestnut-brown hair from her face and says, "Whitlok and Brogen.  Ok, got it.  My thanks, Firavel.  This McGuffin...from the way you speak of it, I take it to be some sort of inn or tavern?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“It is indeed a tavern Selene...the hunters often spend their free hours there so it would be a likely place to meet them all in a casual setting.”


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

Background/general info:  Next to the Hunters HQ (Which as I said earlier, has several rooms for those staying there at the time, as well as a baraks for any overflow, a mess hall, several training areas, a few briefing rooms, some office space, a warehouse attached, a stables, and a few areas for just relaxing in, and that's just what you know), is The McGuffin.  

Over the door, a sign with a Black Flacon Statue stands next to The McGuffin carved in stone.  The tavern itself is fairly large, and gets a lot of traffic from the Hunters, their guests, employers, and other travelers looking for adventure.  The McGuffin is run by the halfling Bronson d'(Halfing Hospitality House)*, who had the bar specificly built so he could serve his taller patrons.  His only two rules are No Fighting and Leave your weapons at the door.  His large Half-orc Bouncer Rhundar keeps watch, making sure that no one breaks these rules.  A beautiful changeling woman named Val keeps the weapons and coat check organized.  She has a habit of showing up to work in a different form each day, but she's always got the same delightful voice and same deep blue eyes.

*Sorry, don't have my book around at the moment, I'll fill it in later


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

"I see...that is useful information--my thanks Firavel.  Heh, I still can't believe that I'm to be a treasure-hunter...Amairgen is laughing at me, aren't you boy?" she reaches over and pets her cinnamon-coloured bear behind the ears and he yawns lazily in return, which sort of looks like laughing.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 25, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> "So, Hobbes. Any good shifter bars in Karrlakton?", Kerlokh asks.




"The only bar I have ever felt welcomed at is the McGruffin otherwise most of the lower people do not like my kind.  I probably will go there for a bite to eat and then a drink or two but then I plan on finding some nice wilderness somewhere to lose myself in.  Being within the confines of the city for too long and I start to get edgy."  Shifitng just a little bit to show his longer fangs and claws, "and when I get edgy things might happen that I would rather not have to deal with.  Come friend lets go tear into some food and drink"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel looks towards the magnificent bear, finally realising it is more than just a well trained pet...it must be a special companion like Whitlok’s badger Digga. Moving around Selene he presents himself to the bear for inspection saying, “Amairgen, I am Firavel.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

*Amairgen sniffs Firavel a bit, as bears are wont to do when they want to get to know someone, and then he stands up on his hind legs and holds out his paw.*  

*Selene laughs, a sound like the tinkling of light crystals.*

"I think he wants to shake your hand in acquaintance.--You silly bear!"

*She ruffles Amairgen's fur a little bit and gives him a little hug.*

"I've used my magic to talk to him a few times, and he doesn't really understand me most of the time, but sometimes he picks up on things through our talks and our bond," Selene explains.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel reaches out taking Amairgen’s paw in both hands, before shaking it several times. When the bear drops back to all fours, he reaches out and scratches him behind the ear saying warmly, “You are a splendid bear Amairgen, your mistress is wise to have you as a companion.”

He then directs himself to Selene inquiring, “What type of magic is it that you use?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

"I use a kind of unusual sort of magic..." Selene replies, thinking of the best way to explain, "I'm sure that you know of the druids of the Eldeen Reaches?  Well, I'm like them, and that is where I was raised, but I'm different in a few strange ways--I never cared much for their idea of fun--sitting around in the woods all alone and contemplating nature for some sort of insight...I like meeting new friends instead of being a hermit--they're never going to get anyone to listen to their opinions that way.  Oh, right, my magic!  Anyways, I have a special power that comes from within due to my connection to the Faerie Court of Thelanis--ever since I was little, animals and plants have naturally treated me with love and kindness, and I have formed deep bonds with them, just in a different way than your typical druid."

"How about you, Firavel--do you have any magic?  Maybe one of those Dragonmarks?  It seems like everybody in the Hunters and their sister has one of those things but me."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“As it happens I do have a dragonmark, which grants me a few unusual powers of my own,” Firavel replies mysteriously.

Glancing towards the hunters headquarters he says, “It seems that most of the newly returned hunters have finished their debriefing as they are heading towards the McGuffin...perhaps we should make our way there after finding some accommodations for Amairgen, as I do not know whether they will let him in with their strict no weapons policy and I doubt he will relinquish his claws and teeth.” Firavel grins at the last remark, showing his perfect white teeth.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

"Aww...Amairgen's a sweetie--he wouldn't hurt anyone, and he's going to be sad if I leave him all alone," Selene replies, hugging her bear affectionately, "He lost his mother when he was very very little, and I'm the only family he has...one day, though, I'm going to find him a nice girlfriend.  As for now, I'm sure Amairgen would like some nice mead--he does love his honey, you know.  Hopefully, they'll let him in."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 25, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*

After finishing his debriefing Marek quickly set out to find some better weapons. With hardly any effort he quickly finds a weapons merchant not far from the building that houses the Hunters. And though not an expert on weapons he is able to eventually find some that fit both his wants and needs exceedingly well. Shortly stowing his packages back in his room he sets off once again, though this time with the much more enjoyable task of relaxing.


_It is time for some ale, a little food, and some fun._


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Let us see if they will allow him to enter,” Firavel replies as they enter the McGuffin with Amairgen.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 26, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Let us see if they will allow him to enter,” Firavel replies as they enter the McGuffin with Amairgen.




(OOC: It always beigins with the ooing and the ahhing, then comes the running and screaming!!)


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 26, 2005)

Whitlok makes his way towards the bar, looking forward to wetting his whistle and meeting the new recruits. He is particularly keen to again see Firavel who he greatly respects. He stops suddenly when he notices the bear trying to force its way through the McGuffins doors. _"this should prove interesting"_ he thinks to himself as he settles back to watch the events unfold.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

(OOC:  Now, now--Amairgen is only a cute little size Medium bear, so he doesn't have to force his way through the doors; he can just walk in )


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 26, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Paragon/ Wizard*

"Indeed this night is somehow destined to be fun!" Marek whispers as he turns the corner only to see a bear entering the tavern ahead of him.


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

As Selene and Firavel enter the tavern with Amairgen, Bronson looks over from the bar at the two, then the bear, and says "You keep that teady bear in line.  I won't have no trouble in here.  If it behaves, it's alright by me.  Welcome to the McGuffin, check your weapons over there"  He points toward a half-door with a large but shapely shifter woman with long brown hair and deep blue eyes.  She looks a bit bored as she leans on the door, waiting for something.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 26, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Thank you Bronson,” Firavel replies removing his weapon belt as he steps up to the half-door and handing it to the shifter woman, before drawing the dagger from his boot and passing it over hilt first with a wink saying, “Keep these safe for me Val.” He then moves off to find a large table to sit at, separated enough from the others so Selene’s bear can move freely near it without bumping into other patrons.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

_Bronson and Val_ Selene memorises the names.

"Don't worry Bronson--I have a feeling that Amairgen is probably better-behaved than your average bargoing male, so there shouldn't be a problem," Selene says with a teasing smile, "But remember: no matter what he says, don't let him have more than a pint of mead!"

"Here Val, take good care of my fang for me," Selene says with a smile to the similarly-coloured--if much bigger--shifter girl, as she hands over her scimitar.


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

Val takes the weapons with a smile, glad to have something to do, and hands you each a number on a wooden tag.  "Thank you, and enjoy," she says with a smile.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 26, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

After a moment Marek steps up to the weapons check door, handing over his daggers."Thanks Val" he answers returning her smile with one of his own, as he takes the tag before moving toward the bar. Though curious he steps lively giving the man and woman, or more precisely the bear, a wide berth. 

Having ordered an ale, Marek turns and surveys the room looking for familiar faces.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC:  Now, now--Amairgen is only a cute little size Medium bear, so he doesn't have to force his way through the doors; he can just walk in )



OOC: I was implying that he would have to force his way past the fleeing punters


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 27, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

Whitlok strides purposefully in the front door of the McGuffin "Evening all" he yells good-naturedly as he hands his knife to Val (having left the rest of his gear in his room) "Let's get this celebration started eh - a round for the house on me". Digging into his pocket for some coin to pay for the round his face suddenly falls and goes an off shade of green as his fist closes on a crunched up parchment in his pocket "Damn"  he sighs "ol memory is getting the better of me I forgot to give 'annable this damn letter, I'll be right back Val" With that Whitlok spins on his heel and dashes out the door heading for Hannables room.


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Hanable smiles as he sees the Dwarf walking briskly to his door.  "Come in Whitlok, someting I can do for you?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

"Ahh yeah, umm sorry boss it ummm sort of slipped my mind"  he pulls from his pocket the wrinkled parchment and tries desperately to smooth it out some before he hands it to Hanable "anything else Sir?"  he asks, eyes downcast and cheeks red with embarassment


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Hanable opens the parchment and skims though it.  "Interesting.  Whitlok, you'll have a few days to rest, but might want to gather up anything that can help you against Ogres, as it looks like your next mission should see quite a few of them."  He looks up "That's all, we'll let you know when we're ready to brief you on your next assignment."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 29, 2005)

Whitlok heads back to the McGuffin so he can tell the rest of the crew the heads up that Hanable has given him.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 29, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

Watching Whitlok make a grand entrance only to leave again just as quickly, Marek considers the possible reasons, before ultimately dismissing the entire train of thought. _"This is a time for relaxation. If it is something important Whitlok or Hanable will let us know."_

So putting the thought from his mind, he begins to again survey the room for a bit of company.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 29, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Hobbes and Kerlokh finally enter the bar and Hobbes grudgingly hands over his weapons.  His mood changes rapidly enough when he sees the bear inside and he approaches the bear first letting the bear sniff my hand first before I scratch it behind the ears.  Noticing the lady who is traveling with the bear I will ask her "What is the bear's name?"   Finding out the name is Amairgen, I point to myself and inform the bear that my name is Hobbes and I hope that the bear will be joining our group as I think we would get along great.  At which point I signal to a wench that I would like some mead and some food and then order the same for Amairgen as well.

Upon receiving the meal I salute the bear and then grab a seat to enjoy my meal.  After a few hours of enjoyment amongst friends I will have to take my leave and go back outside and find a secluded park within the confines of the Hunter's area or if nothing else presents itself travel outside the city to enjoy the wilderness and get away form the stink of the city.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 29, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Upon his return, Firavel stands and calls Whitlok over saying, “Good to see you my friend, you look well, and I see you still have that horrible beard,” he grins sharing an old joke with the dwarf. Sitting again he continues, “This is Selene and her bear Amairgen, they will be joining us on our next mission as I am sure you have already been informed.” Once the introductions are complete Firavel asks, “Whitlok, how is Digga?”


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 30, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> Hobbes and Kerlokh finally enter the bar and Hobbes grudgingly hands over his weapons.  His mood changes rapidly enough when he sees the bear inside and he approaches the bear first letting the bear sniff my hand first before I scratch it behind the ears.  Noticing the lady who is traveling with the bear I will ask her "What is the bear's name?"   Finding out the name is Amairgen, I point to myself and inform the bear that my name is Hobbes and I hope that the bear will be joining our group as I think we would get along great.  At which point I signal to a wench that I would like some mead and some food and then order the same for Amairgen as well.
> 
> Upon receiving the meal I salute the bear and then grab a seat to enjoy my meal.  After a few hours of enjoyment amongst friends I will have to take my leave and go back outside and find a secluded park within the confines of the Hunter's area or if nothing else presents itself travel outside the city to enjoy the wilderness and get away form the stink of the city.




Seeing faces he recognizes Marek makes his way over to them. _"How did I know they would go for the bear?"_ he ponders ruefully to himself. After Hobbes steps back from the bear, Marek calls out "Greetings gentlemen!" then turning to the others, "Greetings Sir and m'Lady, though I must admit I don't know the proper address for your large friend here." he adds with a smile and bow "I am Marek d'Cannith" and looking at Selene "Your humble servant". Turning back to Kerlokh and Hobbes "So friends would you mind a bit more company?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 30, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Upon his return, Firavel stands and calls Whitlok over saying, “Good to see you my friend, you look well, and I see you still have that horrible beard,” he grins sharing an old joke with the dwarf. Sitting again he continues, “This is Selene and her bear Amairgen, they will be joining us on our next mission as I am sure you have already been informed.” Once the introductions are complete Firavel asks, “Whitlok, how is Digga?”



Entering the McGuffin Whitlok quickly makes his way to the crowd gathering around the bear. He winks at Hobbes, Kerlock and Marek before pulling up a seat and sitting down. As he hears the beard barb Whitlok scowls at Firavel before a huge smile clears the scowl like sunshine chasing away a rainy day "How be ya you old scoundrel?" he asks his eyes twinkling with mirth "I see you still haven't had them points on yer ears filed down. Digga is as fat, slow and lazy as the last time you saw him, I expect he'll waddle his way in any time now, he'll be keen to sniff out the new company" as he speaks he casts his eyes over the bear "nice companion ye got there" he says to Selene "Apologies, I forget meself , the name is Whitlok, and I understand we're going to be working together. Hanable tells me we should rest up for a day or two and prepare ourselves for a mission that might go someway to answering the riddle of the Ogre  ambush. Seems we're gunna be huntin some Ogres team"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 30, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

"Excellent! I thought the gathering of so many Ogres was highly strange." Marek says with a smile before realizing he is showing maybe too much enthusiasm. Turning to Whitlok he continues "First thing tomorrow I will see about picking up some additional scrolls and such to give them a suprise or two. Anything you would recommend?"


----------



## Elocin (Jul 30, 2005)

*Hobbes Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Hobbes listens to Whitlocks news with excitement at the prospect of hunting down those Ogres, it will be a fitting challenge that I will be happy to except.  I will signal for another mead and with Selene's permission will order Amairgen another one while silently listening to the groups banter back and forth and with a low growl adding to the conversation when needed.  

Tomorrow I will have to go through my stuff and see if I need to purchase any more items for the hunt as I am unsure how long it will take.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 1, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

The doors to the McGuffin bang open and Digga waddles in. He raises his nose and sniffs at the air before ambling over to the bear and sitting expectantly before it.

Whitlok turns to Marek "My skills and experiences with the arts are few and I trust in your ability to choose what is best my friend. Hanable gave me no more detail than what I have said. Personally, from my own experience, I can tell you that if you hit an ogre long and hard enough it will fall. Conversely, if you get hit by it there is a good chance you will fall. Anything that will assist in taking one down or improving the chance of being missed by one is magic I want at my side."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 1, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

Taking a moment to finish his ale and order another Marek returns his attention to Whitlok. "Well, I will see what I can do. Maybe give them a few surprise or two. Though my primary idea is to equip quite a few defensive scrolls. That will allow me to use something with a bit more bite, when we see combat."  after a quick pause, "I am just curious how big this ogre band really is, as I didn't think they gathered in such large groups, normally." Leaning into to whisper to the waitress as she brings his ale (whisper) "Do you have any strawberries for my companions?" nodding towards Digga and Amairgen while sliding across a few gold piece, before relaxing back in his chair as she heads back to the kitchen.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 3, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"Unfortunatley Hanable had no further information for me. He's probably still gatherin intelligence. I'm sure we'll be fully briefed before we're sent on our way. Let's just enjoy ourselves tonight eh" Whitlok says as he eyes off one of the new 'serving' girls.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 3, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

"Excellent then. Nothing to do but relax at least for today."  And with that Marek's posture and attitude both seem to relax.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2005)

*Selene smiles.*

"It is a pleasure to meet you, Marek and Whitlok.  I look forward to working with you."

*She nods her head in approval when Hobbes offers another mead for Amairgen, then she sits back and watches the conversation between her soon-to-be comrades--always good to know the ebb and flow of their pre-existing relationships before entering such a group, so as to fit in as seamlessly as possible.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Well met Marek,” he says leaning back and laughing at Whitlok’s reply, “Well I will be all the better working with you again...as for the ears...they are as sharp as ever.” Relaxing and enjoying the camaraderie, he asks, “Whitlok, do you know if Brogen will be joining us or is this the extent of team Selene and I will be joining?” Having missed Digga’s entry, he spots him sitting in front of Amairgen and leans down and scratches him between the ears saying, “Hello old man.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 6, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

Whitlok picks up his tankard and takes a long swallow, foam beads on his moustache and he smacks his lips in satisfaction before letting out a huge belch "Brogen was to be working with us lad, I don't know is wherybouts but - I though e'd be in 'ere avin a brew wit us - maybe he was lookin for less, ahhh, coarse company if ya knows what I be meanin'" Whitlok says with a wink and a grin.

Digga snuffles and rolls over onto his back, ready to have his fat belly scratched, ignoring the rude bear.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 6, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Well that would explain why he is avoiding us,” Firavel replies chuckling, “But I would think he could have deferred his pleasure for a few moments to say hello to an old friend or celebrate with his comrades.” He then orders himself a tankard of mead and while waiting obliges Digga, scratching his belly vigorously for several minutes.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Selene smiles.*




Happily Marek returns the smile with one of his own while raising his mug. "To new friends and companions!"



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well met Marek,”




"It shall be my pleasure." he remarks as he notices Digga move apparently waiting for his introduction. So to Digga Marek answers, "Greeting friend!"


			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Brogen was to be working with us lad, I don't know is wherybouts but - I though e'd be in 'ere avin a brew wit us - maybe he was lookin for less, ahhh, coarse company if ya knows what I be meanin'"





			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well that would explain why he is avoiding us. But I would think he could have deferred his pleasure for a few moments to say hello to an old friend or celebrate with his comrades.”




With mock outrage Marek seems to straighten in his chair, while answering in a grumble, smile included "Coarse!!!....Well!"  Before joining his comapnions in laughter.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 12, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

Bursting in to song, for at least the 10th time this evening, Whitlok lustily trumpets the words to the "Captain's Daughter", a bawdy tale about the urges of a troop of soldiers, with his friends and comrades. In his meaty hand he tightly grips an iron and horn tankard half filled with a fruity mead. His arms sway wildly back and forth in time to the rhythm of the dirty ditty, even so not a drop of his drink is spilt. "C'mon lads, another round" he bellows as he downs the remaining liquid in his mug and digs in to his pouch for more loose change.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 14, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Smiling and miming putting his fingers in his ears Firavel says, “One would think that you would have improved over time Whitlok, but I think it sounds exactly the same as the last time I heard it,” before joining in himself in a much more melodious manner. When Whitlok calls for another round, Firavel polishes off the last of his honey mead and orders another.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 14, 2005)

*Hobbes*

With his companions joining in song, Hobbes shakes his head to clear it some.  He reached down and gives the Bear and Badger a good pat on the head and a scratch behind their ears and quietly removes himself from the party.  He finally seeks out the quiet spot of wilderness to rest for the night as he starts to prepare himself for the day tomorrow with thoughts of killing Ogres always in the back of his mind.  Making a mental note to go through his belongings and see if there is anything else he might need to get before the trip.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 14, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

Waving his good-bye as Hobbes finds the exit, Marek sits back and watches his companions enjoy themselves. Slowly he scans for an opportune moment to make his own exit. _"I think a warm bed would be good before facing some Ogres."_ As the song comes to a close Marek stands, "Gentlemen!" and with a bow "Lady, I believe I am in need of some air. It was enjoyable but I must say good-bye for now. Have a good night." And after a minute finishing pleasantries he finds himself outside the bar, having gathered his items from Val. After a bit he begins the short trek to his room, all the while formulating what will be needed for the challenges ahead.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 16, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

As each of his friends and work mates left the McGuffin Whitlok reflected on the job yet at hand. The last encounter with ogres had been tough, and he expected that tracking down more of them, and whoever was leading them, might be even tougher. He was concerned that some might not make it back, in fact he fully expected that this would be the last campaign for some of the Hunters. Suppressing a sigh he slowly stood up, his back creaking and a grimace souring his face *"What will be will be"* he thinks to himself as he unceremoniously picks Digga up, nods at the staff and retrieves his equipment from Val "Well another day is over and a new one awaits just over the horizon - time for bed me old mate" he says as he sets Digga down and strides purposefully towards his bunk.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 16, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel quietly watches his companions leave, while slowly consuming his mead, but decides to stay and keep Selene company. After they depart he begins to softly sing a few less ribald and much more calm elven songs (in elven) and relaxes in the quieter atmosphere, contemplating the ogres he and his new companions will be forced to engage in the near future.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 17, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

The next morning I will arise early and make my way to the marketplace and grab some breakfast.  When done with that I will look to purchase some healing potions and then make my way to The Hunter's HQ's looking for my friends and learning about this mission where I get to happily kill some more ogres.


----------



## Bront (Aug 17, 2005)

The next morning there is a note that was sliped under each of your doors, that reads:  Gather your things and settle anything else you may need to, there will be a briefing mid-afternoon.  After which, you will be leaving tomorow morning.

Signed by Hanable himself.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 17, 2005)

Coming to full wakefulness, it takes a moment for Marek to remember where (her bed) and with whom (Alia Geren - a fellow hunter). But once he does he cannot help the smile that crosses his face.

_Ah, it was a nice bit of luck running into her. Just the thing I needed to ready me for the task ahead._

And with a few deft move, evidence of much practice, Marek soon extricates himself without waking his companion. Being extremely careful not to rouse her he kisses her forehead before gathering his clothes. 

_Sleep well!_

Stealing into the hall he quickly slips into his pants and shirt, before moving down the hall to his own domicile. Once there he notices a note slipped under the door, and he immediately begins reading. Understanding the need for speed, he again strips of his clothes and quickly washes up. The dresses in some more appropriate clothes he settles down to make a last minute change to his spells. 

(An hour later) Mareks stands and replaces his spellbook back in his haversack. Now with all the needed bits completed he moves on to get a quick bite and last minute shopping before the meeting.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2005)

Whitlok rises early and goes through his usual morning ritual when staying at 'home'. A walk in the nearby forest to clear his thoughts and attune himself to nature once again, and an hour at martial exercise. He then heads back to his bunk and shakes Digga awake so they can both get some breakfast. 

Whitlok spends up big on breakfeast at the McGuffin, which provides him with a sumptous, big, long dwarven breakfeast (a feast in every sense of the word) which he eats sitting on the McGuffin's porch. (OOC: 20gp?) He takes his time with breakfeast, eating slowly and enjoying every mouthful. Enjoying a cigar after each course, the only thing making it less than perfect was that his mug was filled with water not ale. 

Digga, after eating his fill, falls asleep under the table at Whitlok's feet. 

When it's time to muster for briefing Whitlok shakes Digga awake and strides quickly to the meeting place, Digga ambling slowly along behind.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 19, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

After an hour Firavel leaves the McGuffin, reclaiming his weapon belt and dagger from Val, before returning to his quarters. Sitting cross-legged on his bed, he places his unsheathed longsword before him before entering reverie.

Finishing his meditations in the predawn hours, Firavel buckles on his weapon belt and resheathes his sword before moving silently out of the hunter’s headquarters and into the forest. He spends several hours roaming the woods in the predawn light, before watching the sunrise from the edge of the forest.

Returning to the mess he takes a simple breakfast before entering the training area to sharpen both his martial and covert skills for several hours. Completing his exercises Firavel returns to his quarters to tend and pack his gear, making sure everything is in good repair for their forthcoming venture.

Finding himself with a little time before the mid-afternoon briefing he reenters the mess to grab a quick lunch, which he takes with him while he wanders the town looking through various shops to see if anything catches his interest before going to the briefing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2005)

*After the others leave, Selene chats quietly with Firavel, then sits and listens to his elven songs.  When everyone is gone, she decides to enter the woods, locating the cozy little glade with a clear blue lake that she had found on her way here, and she slips off her clothes and enters the cool water, silently contemplating what she has learned today as she comes in tune with nature.  When she is done, she lets the cool wind dry her off, washes her clothes with a quick orison, and then puts on her nightshift and goes to sleep in the glade, cuddling up to Amairgen as she has always done ever since the cinnamon-coloured bear was a lonely little cub.*

(OOC: Does the message find Selene in the woods, or will she need to return to the McGuffin to get it?  If the latter, she may be fashionably late )


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Does the message find Selene in the woods, or will she need to return to the McGuffin to get it?  If the latter, she may be fashionably late )



OOC: It's in her room back at HQ, so she'll probably be fashionably late unless she was followed by someone


----------



## unleashed (Aug 24, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

While wandering the woods in the predawn hours, Firvale finds Selene and Amairgen sleeping in the glade. Making sure not to wake them he stealthily moves into the clearing and places his own note from Hanable into Selene's belongings where she will easily see it when she wakes, before continuing his early morning walk through the forest.


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2005)

Hanable sits before the usuall magical display screen, an odd invention of illusion that allows him to draw maps, show occasional drawings, and put words or notes of interest up for those to view.  Next to him, Master Mandor and a fellow hunter by the name of Alia Geren sit, awaiting the arival of the team.  He nods as Firavel, Selene, Whitlok, and Marek all enter.  Hanable says something to Mandor, who replies "Hobbes, Kerlokh, and possibly Brogen if he's not off on another assignment, they were notified and should be here shortly.  They should be ariving soon."

OOC: Sorry for the delay, I'm all set now, should be fun


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

*Selene smiles as Amairgen nudges a bit towards Firavel just before the meeting starts.*

--_So that's who it was_-- she thinks to herself, having given Amairgen the note to sniff and asked him to let her know if he sensed the scent again.  She had initially thought that Hanable might be keeping tabs on her for some reason, so it was good to know that it was just a concerned fellow hunter...or was that all.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 25, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

Returning his nod with one slightly deeper, Marek quickly finds a seat. Scanning the faces present he keeps his face impassive waiting for the meeting to start. 

_What is Alia doing here? I have a bad feeling about this!_


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 25, 2005)

Whitlok settles back in his chair, gently rocking to and fro as he waits for the briefing to begin.

Digga ambles over to Amairgen and again presents himself for 'inspection'. 

*CRASH*

Whitlok's chair bangs to the floor as he rocks too far back, the legs of the recliner slipping on the polished hoarwood floor. The embarrassed dwarf quickly picks himself up and shamefacedly rights the chair before resuming his seat, albeit a little less enthusiastically.

Avoiding the eyes of the company Whitlok idly picks at his fingernails, trying to dislodge the ever-present dirt and grime that seems to live beneath the chipped, cracked surface, as he resumes his wait for the briefing.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 25, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Entering the office Hobbes quickly scans the people in the room nodding to those he knows, saving Hanable for last with a slightly deeper nod, then goes and stands in the corner by the window.  During the slow parts of the briefing he will occasionally look out the window hoping to see some form of nature.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

*Amairgen looks over Digga, sniffing the badger a bit before seeming satisfied.*

*Selene pretends not to notice Whitlok, though she keeps a discreet eye on impassive-faced Marek to see what she can detect there.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 25, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel lounges in his chair calmly watching as everyone enters the briefing room...noting Selene's grin as Amairgen sniffs around the room.

_I wonder if I have been found out..._

He grins slightly as Whitlok tips over his chair, but continues to scan the room as if nothing had happened.


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2005)

Hanable and Mandor both do their best to ignore Whitlok, and Alia somewhat successfully stiffles a giggle.  She sneaks a quick wink in to Marek durring the camotion.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 26, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

Fighting to control the laugh that ties to come across him as Whitlok crashes to the floor Marek locks eyes with Alia. But with a quick wink he turns back to face Hanable.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 27, 2005)

Kerlokh walks into the room with a stupid grin on his face... 

untill he makes eye contact with Hanible. He then looks a bit embarassed (although there is still a bit of tusk showing), and says, "Sorry I'm Late" before he sits down.


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2005)

Hanible waits for Kerlokh to be seated, and then says, "Well, now that everyone is here, we shall begin."

"As you are aware, you brought a statue to Lord Elder's estate reciently.  However, what you might not be aware of is that in fact, this was a replica of the real statue, which a new source seems to think is the key to unlocking an anchient cache."

"In an attempt to locate who was after it and gain more information, we had you bring a decoy to Lord Elder.  Alia had been following you and managed to track another group of Ogres who went to follow up with the first set.  I'll let her tell you what she discovered."

Alia smiles, gets up and walks over to the disploay board, tapping it till it shows a drawing of a strange ogre that has a much more enlightened look than you might expect from your average ogre.  "This is Voldor, leader of this strange band of Ogres.  He's cunning, well spoken, and a powerful spellcaster.  I was unable to find much background information out on where he's from, but he seems to be in possetion of some knowledge of this stature or something contained therein that the hunters have been unable to find.  Do not underestimate him, as he is brilliant by human standards, but just as strong as any other ogre out there."

She taps the board again, and a rough map of the area around the road pops up. "You were attacked here" she pionts "And most of the attacks seem to come from the north west, around this area" she points again.  "However, that is a diversion, and in fact, the raiding parties eventualy double back south west, and they have an underground complex over here" She says, pointing to a spot almost directly west of the attack point.  With that, she nods to Hanable and sits back down.

Mandor stands up "It will be your job to find the complex, enter it, and recover whatever documentation you can on this statue and it's uses, as well as any other documented knowledge of Voldor.  You are to do this however you feel is best, but your top priority is to recover the documents, and any other thoughts are secondary.  Alia's information has that Voldor does indeed reference some kind of book or scroll quite regularly, so it is likely close to him or in some place he frequents.  Other than two large rooms towards the entrance, Alia wasn't able to get a good layout of the complex, so you're on your own there.  You'll have the rest of the day to finish with any preperations you may have and be leaving tomorow.  Any questions?"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 27, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Directing his questions to Alia he asks, “Alia can we expect patrols outside the underground complex, or do they only leave the safety of their hideout when engaged in raiding? Also are there any guards posted near or just inside the entrance to this complex?”


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Directing his questions to Alia he asks, “Alia can we expect patrols outside the underground complex, or do they only leave the safety of their hideout when engaged in raiding? Also are there any guards posted near or just inside the entrance to this complex?”



Alia answers "There is a small occasional patrol, though it seemed fairly random, which could be good or bad depending on what your plan is.  There were a few guards on the interior of the door, but the number varried as well, as I think a few of them left for the irregular patrols.  I hope that helps."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Alia answers "There is a small occasional patrol, though it seemed fairly random, which could be good or bad depending on what your plan is.  There were a few guards on the interior of the door, but the number varried as well, as I think a few of them left for the irregular patrols.  I hope that helps."




“I am sure it will, thank you,” he replies while waiting for questions from the others.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 27, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"A cache you say - what do you expect to find in this 'cache'? And this Voldor, does he exhibit any other unusual traits for an ogre? Like, is a spellcaster, or could he have the blood of another race also pumping hrough his veins providing some other hidden talent we should be aware of?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 27, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

After a moment Marek finally speaks, "I agree with Whitlok, do we have any idea what is in the cache? And 'Voldor' is marked as a powerful spellcaster, so do we know what types of magics he has shown before? Also do you have an estimate of the size of the remaining band of Ogres? From what I know of Ogres the 10 we dispatched before should have left very little. But this 'Voldor' creates an equation that is too unpredictable." Taking a break to let his questions sink in, he continues "Now taking into account his being cunning, which I much prefer as it gives me a better chance of returning alive, is there any way prior to our arrival to know if he has increased the size, number, or frequency of either or both his patrols or guards?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2005)

Alia speaks: "Other than arcane casting and extreme cunning, I've not seen anything else that is beyond ogredom, nor have I heard any rumors of that, but we don't know a lot about Voldor himself other than he seems to be rather new to the scene, as few have heard of him.  As far as the patrols go, I did my scouting after you managed to take several of them out, so I can only speak from what I observed then."

Mandor speaks: "The frequency might have changed, but there is some tactical cunning behind his plan.  Regular patrols would be easier to notice than irregular random patrols, which would bring attention to this complex, which seems to be exactly what he is trying to avoid.  As for him gathering reinforcements, we're still not sure how many ogres are with him in the first place, but if he hasn't missed much of a beat at loosing 10, that would hint that he has at least more than 50, which, I understand, is quite unprecidented.."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 27, 2005)

*Selene thinks about what she has heard of such giants and similar creatures before in her extensive travels through the wilds.*

(OOC: Knowledge Nature +14, which for some reason is the skill used for Giants, like Ogres and their brethren)


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2005)

Selene knows that ogre comunities are generaly not underground comunities, and for a large number of them to gather like this is more likely a warband or some other form of organization, but from the description, Voldor does not sound your typical ogre magi.  Otherwise, you're fairly well versed in ogres, their lack of intelegence, habits, and such (Read the entry, go nuts).


----------



## Elocin (Aug 27, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Listening to everyone talk about the problem while thinking of a way to tackle the situation as well.

_As much as I love tackling these things head on I doubt my friends would live long enough to kill these beasts.  I might have to use some better judgments until the heat of battle consumes me and I lose myself to the killing._

Turning his attention away from the window, growling a little to get everyone's attention,"We should set up an ambush ourselves for the patrol and take them out some distance away from the cave.  Less ogres in cave to kill all at once and maybe they would send out another patrol to look for the one we killed already.  Ogres are not all that smart so we might be able to get rid of a number of them and then we could storm the cave and kill the rest.  I also suggest that we take out this Voldor as soon as we can as I would not like to continue looking over my shoulder for him to exact his revenge." 

After saying this I will again lean against the wall and listen to everyone’s comments while occasionally flexing my claws, thinking about the carnage ahead, a grin filled with teeth spreading across my face.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 27, 2005)

"Hmm...that sounds like a good idea," Selene replies thinking about the strategy involved, "Keep in mind that I do my best fighting if I have a single five-hour block, so I may be forced to play low at first if there's an initial ambush that could be well before the main combat."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 28, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

Calmly sitting in his chair impassively taking in the conversation Marek nods slightly at some of the suggestions. "I like the idea of dispatching the patrol, or even better interrogating one of its number. But the strength, cunning, and power to pull together a warband, if that is indeed what it is, is impressive to say the least. When the first patrol comes up missing I suspect he will pull into his den to fortify himself. Because I suspect his primary focus will remain the cache for which he is searching. And that is something I would prefer not to happen." The last said with a very slight smile, Marek takes a moment to let the comments percolate. After a few short seconds he continues, "If possible I will try and find some magics that may help during our entry to the ogre-hold."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

"I wonder how many ogres they send out on a patrol...I guess it probably won't be few enough that we could try to impersonate them with magic?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 28, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

Turning towards Selene, "For their ambush activities they used ten of their numbers. But when we returned to the area there was no sign of them. So I would figure a like amount with possibly a couple more added since. And though they had shown a good amount of stealth before, a larger patrol should logically be harder to conceal." Taking a short breath Marek continues with a slightly embarrassed exrpression on his face. "We could always pose as the survivors of a patrol if it was of larger number than our own company....but alas I have little knowledge of the glamer magics that would be neccessary. I'm afraid the shortcomings of my training by a battlemage are beginning to endanger the company."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

"As for me, I can do animal shapes, but not monsters.  Hmm...If there's someone sufficiently skilled in the arcane around, we could always opt for one of those permanent Polymorph things I've heard about before we leave, though admittedly only the most powerful of mages can manage it."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 28, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

With a smile Marek adds, "Yes but I hear the smell stays with you even when the spell is reversed." After a moment the smile dims down and the more serious expression comes bak to his face. "But in all seriouness I believe the disguise will be unneccessary once, and more prefered 'If', the fighting begins. I am still hoping a secondary way can be found into the den, such as a chimney or other egress."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "As you are aware, you brought a statue to Lord Elder's estate reciently.  However, what you might not be aware of is that in fact, this was a replica of the real statue, which a new source seems to think is the key to unlocking an anchient cache."




Where is true statue? Kerlokh asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

"That is possible...I'm just worried that the leader may know of all the entrances and barricade himself inside with his prize when he discovers the missing patrol.  We probably aren't equipped to force a siege...If you like, I can have a chat with the local animals once we get there and see if they know of any other entrances--the animals will know if anyone does."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 28, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Where is true statue? Kerlokh asks.




Turning towards first Kerlokh, then to Hanable. "Yes is there any way we could take a look at the original statue to try and understand what Voldor wants?

Then returning to answer Selene, "I agree with the thoughts of barricades and guards. But the possibility is one that cannot be ignored. And I would much prefer not to take part in a siege unless I am also provided with a castle and many, many armed soldiers to do so. Though I am not skilled specifically for stealth I would be much more favorable inclined to sneak into the lair and find the documents." Seeming to brighten at the possiblity of gathering intelligence Marek continues, "To me the key seems to be knowledge as now we are dealing with much to much speculation. The information you can gain thru the animals would be invaluable, and greatly appreciated."


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Where is true statue? Kerlokh asks.



Hanable responds "The actual statue is in our warehouse.  We've been examining it and have been unable to find anything beyond a faint magical aura, which isn't unusuall for many old artifacts.  If you'd like to examine it, feel free, but we think that it is simply part of a larger puzzle.  It was believed to be useless untill we got wind of Voldor's interest in it, which is why we want to get his notes."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 29, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

Returning his gaze and attention back to Hanable the mystery of the statue has seemed to lightened Mareks' mood. "Yes I would very much like to see it when we are done." as he pauses the crash of thoughts and ideas can be plainly seen in his eyes. "I agree it is probably just a piece of something larger, but it could put items found into better contexted."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

Whitlok scratches at his beard and picks at his fingernails while taking in all that has been said "Yes, speaking with the animals would be a good idea, and we may be able to use Digga in some capacity to infiltrate the ogre's den. What we need is to be able to silently and invisibly enter. But how do we do this?” Whitlok pauses and looks around the room, he then quickly stands, winces as his back cracks and then starts to gingerly pace the room, getting more confident with each step "I have seen mages use magical doors to step from one area to another, is this magic assessable to anyone? How about the ability to magically shrink us? Or perhaps being able to turn to a gas like a vampire lord.” Again the wiry dwarf stops, he stares out the window before continuing slowly, as though it pains him to say each word “Maybe, for the good of the job, we should look at combining some funds and seeing what is available that may help us to enter this place?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2005)

Mandor says "If you have any reasonable requests for things that may help, I can look into aquiring them tonight.  We can sure you can be equiped with vital gear at little or no cost, but obviously some of the more expensive items may need to be returned.  We do have a few healing potions to send you off with as well."

OOC: This is generaly the case, though your last mission did not require any special gear.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 29, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

Turning first to Whitlok a look of disappointment briefly crosses Marek's face. "All good possibilities, though I am afraid that the spells of apportation and gaseous form are beyond my skill at this time. The spell to reduce an individual may be useful in our current cause. But alas I have no knowledge of the specific spell and would need to find some scrolls of such. I also have plans to seek scrolls and potions that grant Invisibility, but the number will be dependent on both the bounty of their supply as well as my funds." Looking around Marek again wishes his training had been a bit broader in scope before continuing, "The main problems I see with that is the short duration of the items in question and their cost. Scrolls are normally cheaper than potions but the potions could be used by anyone whether I am present or not."

After the comments from Mandor, "Excellent the assistance will be much appreciated."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hanable responds "The actual statue is in our warehouse.  We've been examining it and have been unable to find anything beyond a faint magical aura, which isn't unusuall for many old artifacts.  If you'd like to examine it, feel free, but we think that it is simply part of a larger puzzle.




Kerlokh will examine the artifact after this meeting.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hobbes*

"Whitlock my funds are at your disposal for the good of the group and I think all these suggestions are a good one."  With a slight shudder, "I am somewhat hesitant in being shrunk only cauz small things do less damage and I like damaging things especially Ogres.  I will go with whatever tactic the group decides on, all I ask," the savage grin on my face becoming somewhat more feral, “is that you point me in the right direction when it time for the killing and turn me loose."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 29, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel continues to sit quietly in his chair barely moving with his eyes closed, and you realise he really has not moved since he asked his questions earlier. You would think he was asleep except you know elves do not sleep.

OOC: He is currently trying to scry Voldor (DC 16--dragonmark ability) using the image they were shown earlier as a reference. I believe Voldor should get a +3 bonus to his Will save.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2005)

"I have but little gold, but I can lend some if we need it as well.  I also have 1,000 sprigs of Holly and Mistletoe, in case anyone would like some," Selene grins, "Oh, and if the animals don't have enough information for us, I can talk to the plants as well...keeping the location of even the most secret passage away from the creeping ivy and quiet moss that grow in the forest is an exercise in futility."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 30, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

Whitlok addresses the group at large "Do we strike from the front or do we go for the heart? Kill Voldor and his band will likely turn to infighting over choosing a new leader. If we can get to him by stealth, or by magic, and take care of him quickly we may be able to blunt the attack of the others. Make chaos our friend."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 30, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

As Whitlok speaks Marek' body language shifts back to his previous intensity. Till finally when Whitlock finishes the playful gleam in his eyes has been replaced by something of far more sinister aspect. "Now I am no warrior, except by necessity, but the words have merit. History has shown a great, or powerful ,leader can raise an army to rattle the heavens. But rarely does the leaders army survive him. And given the general nature of Ogre' I would think this axiom will hold true."

Taking a breath to collect his thoughts Marek continues with a cold light seeming to grow in his eyes. "So my suggestion to any plan would be to scout the area, try to discern if there is a back entrance, deal with the patrol though preferably away from the lair, and hit Voldor with everything we have. But I will of course leave the actual details of the plan to those better versed in warfare. I will do my best to prepare some surprises for the Ogres'."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

"Just remember that if we strike at the heart without using attrition first, we are going to run into all of Voldor's traps and minions at once and we might have one huge mess of a fight ahead of us--Plus we need a good escape plan for once we've defeated him, as the band probably won't fall apart _that_ quickly that we can just sit there and watch it happen."

"With those precautions in mind, I will try to help either way--oh and Marek, if you have a chance would you be a dear and bring a few extra Mage Armours for my animal friends?  They can really be amazing with a little extra defense, and it works nicely with my Barkskin spell."

(OOC: AC 22 bears are fun )


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Firavel continues to sit quietly in his chair barely moving with his eyes closed, and you realise he really has not moved since he asked his questions earlier. You would think he was asleep except you know elves do not sleep.
> 
> OOC: He is currently trying to scry Voldor (DC 16--dragonmark ability) using the image they were shown earlier as a reference. I believe Voldor should get a +3 bonus to his Will save.



Unfortunately, you are unable to come up with anything.  If indeed he is a spellcaster, this should not come as a supprise, but perhaps some other time might yield better success.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel shakes his head and opens his eyes before speaking, “Sorry Hanable, but I could not see him, maybe I will have better luck tomorrow.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

"Were you Scrying?" Selene asks with a little smile, "A little bird told me that the best way to scry on a spellcaster is to scry on his brutish barbarian bodyguard."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Just remember that if we strike at the heart without using attrition first, we are going to run into all of Voldor's traps and minions at once and we might have one huge mess of a fight ahead of us--Plus we need a good escape plan for once we've defeated him, as the band probably won't fall apart _that_ quickly that we can just sit there and watch it happen."
> 
> "With those precautions in mind, I will try to help either way--oh and Marek, if you have a chance would you be a dear and bring a few extra Mage Armours for my animal friends?  They can really be amazing with a little extra defense, and it works nicely with my Barkskin spell."
> 
> (OOC: AC 22 bears are fun )




"I agree and all your points make perfect sense. I did not mean for us to try and completely circumvent Voldor' minions. I was merely speaking in a general sense in regards to the plan of action. Most of my training revolved around magical duels, with only a handful of large battles. And I am very open to relying on those more knowledgeable in that arena."

"I shall see what I can do about the spells of Armor. I have already procured a few, but I will be more than happy to look into gaining more."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

"Ah yes, if given two choices, strike at the heart--I most certainly agree.  Oh, and we'll need to take out any healers we can identify quickly as well--Any healer felled while he still had healing spells to spare gives us a pretty big advantage over what might have been if we let him cast them."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Were you Scrying?" Selene asks with a little smile, "A little bird told me that the best way to scry on a spellcaster is to scry on his brutish barbarian bodyguard."




“That works quite well,” he acknowledges, “But it helps if you have some idea of who you are looking for, and I have never seen an ogre before in the flesh...nor specifically one of Voldors followers, so that makes them extremely hard to locate. Then there is the added problem that they may be nowhere near him anyway.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

"Hmm...well, I guess its good for us if he doesn't keep his bodyguards near him, at least...What we could try is to have me see if an animal friend--perhaps a little rat--can't bring a scrap of clothing with a bit of hair on it or something.  Doesn't that make the Scrying easier?"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“It certainly does make the scrying easier, but that is a problem for another day.”


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2005)

Mandor says "Any other questions?  If not, let me know what you may require as soon as possable, and I'll let you know if we can aquire it.  We've already got" he checks his notes "Two cure light potions and one cure moderate potion to send each of you out with.  If you require more, we can get them at a discount most likely.  Anything else I'll have to check with."

OOC: If you have no more questions and are ready to move on, simply say so, otherwise, feel free to ask more or plot to your heart's content


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 31, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"We will succeed" Whitlock says with a nod at Hanable before turning to Mandor and continuing "thank you for the aid, we shall discuss our further needs and advise forthwith." Turning to his comrades the dwarf addresses the group in a business-like manner "We must keep in mind our primary goal when undertaking this mission. Gathering information. Stealth, subterfuge and cunning are our allies in this. I think we need potions of invisibility, darkness and possibly something to help us with our speed - in fact wands would be better - scrolls of silence and cloaks of the elves would also aid our endeavour."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2005)

“I would prefer elven boots instead of silence items for scouting, so I can hear the enemy coming, though the silence would be useful when we engage in combat...especially against Voldor. I could also use a drawing of Voldor, as lifelike as possible, to keep his image fresh in my mind for future scrying attempts...until we can obtain something of his which is more personal.”


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 31, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

Shifting to meet the gaze of Whitlok helps Marek return to the problems at hand in planning the mission. "I agree stealth and cunning will be a greater boon, at least for as long as the plan holds, than my usual assortment of spells. But magic's of the type mentioned can become expensive quickly. Beside that scrolls and wand could only be used by a select few within the team. Potions I think would be our best bet in this scenario, though I wouldn't turn down any of the others. And the idea of cloaks and possible boots of stealth are always a welcome sight to one untrained in subterfuge, such as myself."  Pausing to take a breath and collect his thoughts "I am just hesitant to include the use of something till I have it in my hand. But as far as wish lists go I would say the cloaks and boots would be at the top of my list, since they are of a constant enchantment. Then the potions of invisibility, followed by wands, and then scroll of darkeness and silence. And since this is a list of merely of what I think may be useful I would have to include something that allows for enhanced vision for those of us not gifted with low-light or darkvision."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

*Selene thinks about the different magic items being discussed.*

"I agree that a Silence item should probably be a potion instead of a scroll or wand, given the choice, as that way more people will be able to use it.  Ideally with Silence against a spellcaster, you have a warrior Silence himself and grapple--now with an Ogre spellcaster I'm thinking we might need to Enlarge our warrior in order for that to work."

"As for the Cloak and Boots, they may be constant, but they are hardly infallible--Any guard trained in Listening for intruders or Spotting hidden enemies will still have a very high chance to notice someone with those items on who is not trained for stealth--though admittedly, they will make excellent additions for any of our allies who are already trained for stealth."

"Wands that might be useful of which I can think are...let's see...Cure Light Wounds--because I'm not good at preparing healing magics, but I can still use a wand, and the price is better than three for the price of one compared to a potion.  Maybe Mage Armour or Enlarge Person because those spells might come up often in a battle against ogres, and it would be nice to Marek not to strain him on them."

"As for Darkness, I can transform into a creature with Scent or Echolocation, but beyond that, I would say that it gives our enemies just as much advantage as it does us--some kind of Invisibility or Greater Invisibility would probably be better there."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 1, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

His brow deep in concentration suddenly lightens, and Marek looks up with a slightly embarassed look upon his face. "Going over what Mandor has said we may not even be able to acquire the items of which we are speaking. So looking towards items that bolster the rudimentary plan with a lighter monetary expense and more common nature, we may have better luck in finding." 

Taking a moment to gather his thoughts and make a quick mental list Marek begins again. "Maybe some potions of Bull's Strength and Enlarge Person in case things become.... sticky. But also Cat's Grace and Invisibility to help with the a stealthy entrance, and to hopefully make the others unneccessary. And Mage Armor for those not skilled in the heavier armors, because I have a few scrolls of such, but just a few. And it seems to go without saying any devices of Healing would be welcome, as well as, anything that would simulate the previous items."  

"I just mention the potions first since they do not need any one person to make them useful."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

"Those all seem like good ideas, though it is unfortunate that potions of Cat's Grace only last for a mere minute now and I still think that maybe one of Silence could be a lifesaver against a spellcaster--and I'd suggest wands of perhaps Healing and Mage Armour, or whichever we'll use the most, to make sure we don't run out."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 1, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

Turning to face Selene, "Well I don't know good, but probably easiest to obtain and use. And I would take any wand we come across to use for the team, but until it is in my hand I prefer not to think to hard on the subject" the last said with a smile creeping across his face. "But I have a few mundane tricks such as Tanglefoot Bags, Thunderstones, and even Alchemist Fire that I can use to make his use of magic difficult, and plan to obtain more if needed. But I agree some way to silence him would be nice. And there are always the Elixir's of Hiding, as well as, of Sneaking."


----------



## Elocin (Sep 1, 2005)

*Hobbes*

A worried look crosses my face as I address the group, "These are all great ideas but I only see one problem once we get inside the cave, myself.  Once the fighting starts I doubt if I will be able to control my lust for battle and once that happens I doubt if I will be able to remain quiet.  If there was a way to keep the immediate space around me silent I think that would probably help out the most.  If there was no sound around me I could go toe to toe with Volder and hopefully keep him quiet as well.  This might be a viable choice for the first seconds of battle until I start to lose control but it might be our best bet."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

"I do have a Calm Animals magic...I wonder if it would help keep your battlelust, born from your primal animal nature, in check?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 1, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

"If it comes to combat I am not sure I would want Hobbes abilities stunted. They were of considerable help in our last encounter with the ogres." Marek turns to Hobbes with a smile upon his face, "But I also agree some way to quiet your....shall we say....primal fighting style, needs to be found."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

"I could always dismiss it if needed--I'm just not sure if it will work--never tried it on a Shifter, you see."


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2005)

"I think Hobes' shifter nature is not the battle lust of which he speaks, but his extreme rage born in all those trained in the more lusty arts of battle."  says Mandor.  "He's quite impressive when he's enraged, but he's right on all accounts of what he will lack in control, and I don't think calming his animal nature will help."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

"Hmm...well in that case, I'm afraid I won't be of any help in that regard, though I have heard that those who pray to deities rather than nature can sometimes have the same calming effect on people that I have on animals...And I'll bet anyone 25 sprigs of holly and mistletoe that that sort of magic would do the job." Selene grins.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 3, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"So Mandor, you have heard our conversation. Can you help with any of our requests? If not we'll be off to town to stock up on further supplies."


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

Mandor replies "Make me a list, and I'll see what I can do, though I doubt I'll be able to gather up some of the more perminent items you are looking for, I can see what I can do."


----------



## Elocin (Sep 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...well in that case, I'm afraid I won't be of any help in that regard, though I have heard that those who pray to deities rather than nature can sometimes have the same calming effect on people that I have on animals...And I'll bet anyone 25 sprigs of holly and mistletoe that that sort of magic would do the job." Selene grins.




"There is also another thing to consider is that I can only let my rage out a number of times a day before I get two tired to do anything so once I am in that rage it is best to let it work itself out before unintentionally calming me.  Some other good news is that when all my enemies are dead and dying at my feet I can bring myself out of my blood lust/rage.  It is very difficult to do but it is a possibility. The downside of all this is my body can only handle such a rage a few times a day before I can no longer function for the day."

Starting to pace back and forth anxiously waiting to sink my blade into something, "For right now I think all we will be able to accomplish is prepare for the worst and get what supplies we can and then go from there.  Once we are at the cave and have done a bit more scouting we can make our final decisions on how to tackle the cave from there.  Once we get on site all the plans we have thought of currently might be thrown to the side of the wagon trail and we might have to make a better plan once we see things with our own eyes."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 6, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"OK then, I would like 2 potions of invisibility and 2 potions of cats grace, that's on top of the healing you offered" says the scruffy dwarf "If there is nothing else I will go and get myself and Digga prepared for our journey"


----------



## Elocin (Sep 6, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Continuing to pace about the room, then turning to Hanable “Thank you for the healing hopefully I get a chance to use them.  As for anything else something to help me sneak in with the rest of the group and then something to keep me quiet would help considerably.  Other than that I am itching to get a move on so I will meet you outside the city gates tomorrow morning."

With that Hobbes nods to each one in the group once more and then proceeds to make his way back out beneath the open sky.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 7, 2005)

"I go to examine the statue," says Kerlokh, " Firavel have you seen it?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“No I haven not seen it yet, not being privy to your previous mission I did not know it existed until today. I think I will join you, and leave the more magically inclined folk to discuss the magics we should bring with us.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

Mandor says "Well, it seems you have all the answers we can give you.  Get that list of requsitions in as soon as posable, and I'll look at getting it filled immediately.  Remember, if it's a harder to find item, it have to be purchased.  You may go.  Good luck, and be carefull."

With that, Alia and Hanable both head out, Alia winks at Marek as she leaves.  Mandor follows quickly.

OOC: You have a list in the OOC thread, add anything else you wish to try there, and I'll handle all the equipment neads and costs there.  I'll give you a statue discription later tonight as well as fill in the list as I can.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

Kerlokh, Firavel, and Marek head off to examine the statue.  (Anyone else wishing to join them may, but I believe these three are the only ones who specificly mentioned wanting to go.)  You are stoped by 2 guards who ask you to identify yourselves before allowing you into the warehouse (though you get the feeling there are far more people aware of your presence there.)  Garran, a wisended old gnome and warehouse manager, asks you your business from his desk just on the inside of the door., and once you tell him, he leads you back into the warehouse, and then down a long set of stairs.  The stairs end next to a large platform with a pully system and a hallway.  He leads you down the hallway to a room with a large double door.  He unlocks the door, and opens it.  "I'll be here when you are ready to leave." he says.

(I couldn't find if I had described it before, so if this is a bit different, forgive me).

The statue is a simple stone monolith, fairly smooth and round, but from the base, stems a nearly complete circle crecent.  The crecent is about 4 feet in diamiter, and the monolith is about 7 feet fall, with the top of the crecent emerging less than 2 feet from the base, and slowly decending till it is nearly a foot tall before it ends in a rounded point.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

*Selene will come to look at the statue as well.*

(OOC: So the crescent is sticking out of the base and is oriented like an upside down letter 'U' ?)


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

OOC: with the monolith at the base of the U, that's about right, though it's more like an incomplete O than a you, with the crecent decending and getting a bit thinner till it ends.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

*Selene examines the statue and thinks if she can recall anything significant about it, or perhaps the upside-down crescent-moon design.*

(OOC: Spellcraft +12, Knowledge: Nature +14)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel moves to the statue, sure that they’ve done so before he first searches it for any secret compartments or openings, he then puts his ear to the monolith as he taps it carefully with the butt of his club, finally he appraises the object, hoping that one of these methods will reveal some small piece of information to him.

OOC: Appraise +8, Listen +10, Search +12.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

(OOC: If we're Listening and Spotting, Selene has +11 to both)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 11, 2005)

Joining Firavel, Selene, and no doubt Kerlokh he listens to the light rapping of the monolith. Clearing his mind Marek searchs for any change to the tone.

After a moment, when Firavel finishes, he will begin his own search both thru sight and touch looking for any imperfections that might hold a clue. All the while searching his memory for some in inkling of a long ago lesson or story.


OOC: 1st Step Listen +6, 2nd Step Search +9, Spot +6, 3rd Step Know - Arcana +9, Know - History +5, Know - Planes +5, Spellcraft +8 >>Just in case Decipher Script +9


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 11, 2005)

IC: If that's the key I'd hate to see the lock.

OOC: Something like this?


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

OOC: The picture is incorrect.  If staring at it from above, you'd see only a crecent moon with slight round bump in the middle.  The Crecent Moon emminates from the base.  Think something like those detachable clips from a nicer mechanical pencil

I'll give skill results later when I'm more awake.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

OK...

Amazingly, the statue is quite silent.   

The statue itself is seemless, and seems to have been carved from a larger stone or shaped by magic.  You all are unable to locate any hidden compartments, activation levers, switches, or anything else.  The only marking on the statue is a carving of a cresent (similarly perportioned to the one that is the base) and a long rod pointing at the break in the cresent (Yes, it is somewhat phalic like you pervs).  The carving is just above where the cresent extends out from the base of the monolith, facing the inside of the cresent.  The opening of the cresent faces down.

None of you have any idea if this is a reference to anything historical, arcane, natural, extra-planer, religious, noble, geographic, or local about it.

Anything else?


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Satisfied that he can determine nothing about it, Firavel leaves the warehouse to go check his gear one final time, before taking another walk in the woods.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

After the group have provided Mandor with their requests Whitlok takes his ease at the McGuffin before retiring early to check his gear is sound. He goes to bed soon after and rises just before dawn, exercises, takes Digga for a walk and then waits at the muster point.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 15, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

After finishing his study of the statue, Marek takes his leave of the warehouse. From there he heads to the McGuffin for a bit of food and relaxation before caling it a night. Once back at his room he checks his gear one last time and retires early. 

The next morning he rises to begin his final stage of preparations. With his spellshards in hand he begins to memorize those spells he believe will be most useful.

An hour later he slowly rises to stow away his shards, before heading to the gathering point.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 15, 2005)

*Hobbes*

Hobbes will spend another night under the stars thinking abut the upcoming mission and in the morning he will hunt for a wuick bite to eat and then head to the meeting point.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

In the morning, you all manage to assemble by the stables.  You have been given your distribution of potions and other items you requested, and have managed to sort them out (Mostly).

Mandor is there as well, and hands you a map of the general area, as well as an outline of approximately where the underground location is.  "Good luck, and be safe.  May the Sovern Host favor you."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 16, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"And favour you" Whitlok cries as he tries to get astride his horse, the skittish beast resisting his every attempt until he ends up falling on his rump (again) "Ahhh someone give me a hand with this thing please?" he asks sheepishly.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Thank you Mandor, may fortune favour us all,” Firavel replies, helping Whitlok into his saddle and handing up Digga, before mounting his own steed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

"Yes...may the spirits watch over us and bring us victory over these ogres who scourge the land so..."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 16, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith  - Dragonmarked Human Paragon/ Wizard*

Watching Whitlok' trouble as he prepares to mount his own horse Marek fights hard to suppress a slight chuckle. As he raises into his saddle he turns to his companions with a grin, "I will take your wish of luck, favour, and watchful spirits and wish the same to you all. But I would still prefer something to combat the odor we are walking into."


----------



## Elocin (Sep 16, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

With a twinkle of mirth in his eyes Hobbes attempts to mount his horse as well but has a little more difficulty than Whitlock.  It seems the horse has a mind of its own and does not like the predatory look of Hobbes and continues to step out of the way as I try to gain the saddle.  Finally you see Hobbes move around to the front of the horse and while staring it in the eye, Hobbes head buts the horse and as the horse staggers a bit and blinks it eyes from the impact, jumps into the saddle laughing while doing so.

You can then see him brace himself in the saddle awaiting retribution from the horse.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel laughs out loud as he sees hobbes headbutt the horse, reckoning it is the most unusual way he has ever seen anyone mount their steed.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

The horse looks back at Hobbes, with an odd look as if plotting for when he least expects it.

The rest of you mount your steeds without incident, and set off down the road.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 17, 2005)

Kerlokh is quite glad of that his mount is a placid grey mare.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

*Selene is happy to be walking on her own two legs^.*

(^Unless she needs to ride to keep up despite her Wilderness Stride and someone provides her with a horse)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Selene is happy to be walking on her own two legs^.*
> 
> (^Unless she needs to ride to keep up despite her Wilderness Stride and someone provides her with a horse)




I was under the impression that Hanable provided these mounts.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Not terribly comfortable on a horse Firavel bounces along, his agility making up for some of the skill he lacks.

OOC: I assumed we were provided with horses as I didn't notice them on a few sheets I looked at.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

(OOC: Aren't we going in the forest, or something?  If so, Selene will be markedly faster walking than she would be on a horse)


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Mysterious, Hanable has provided you all with Horses (I hadn't planned on it since no one asked... but no big deal )  "You'll want to find a place to hide them when you get about a day out, for they are not very stealthy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

(OOC:   Isn't it mysterious how Hanable provided us all with Cloaks of Charisma +6 too?  Selene really dislikes riding horses, but she will if she has to--is this over terrain where she has to?)


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

OOC: You're roading it for a few days (about 2) before you enter the woods.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

(OOC: Hmmm....I suppose Selene could just walk and catch up to the rest in the woods, where she travels at double speed due to ignoring any movement restrictions.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

(Assuming Selene's horse situation is settled in some manor, perhaps she can ride bear back)

The party travels for two days, with little event.  Passing merchants do not mention anything strange about their travels.  You awake and break camp, now almost a day on foot through the forest away from your destination.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 21, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

"I suggest that we go in on foot from here.  We can always send the horses back with one of the merchants that passes by and then when we want to go back we can just hitch a ride with another merchant.  I am sure they would not mind helping out anyone associated with Hanable."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

"I agree.  Not only do horses ruin the element of surprise, but they are also rather unwieldy in the forest."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel just nods at the suggestion, not saying a thing, as everything he wanted to say has been said.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 21, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Human Paragon Wizard*

Getting down from his mount and quickly checking his gear one last time, Marek moves closer to his companions. "I concur with the preference for stealth. I have little enough ability in that area, without the horses help."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

Whitlok drops from his horse rubbing his rear end "Ohhh, now me bum 'urts as much as me back"  he grimaces as he stretches, before retrieving his equipment from his horse and securing it about his body.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

After waiting for about an hour, a merchant caravan stops by that Faravel recognizes as a regular merchant that Hanable trades with.  For 2 gold apiece, he's willing to guide the horses back to Hanable's place, and you take him up on the offer.

The party begins to enter the woods stealthily, moving at a fairly slow speed.  Selene seems to move through the woods freely, without even making a path, but it is slow going and a bit grueling.  As mid-day comes, you find yourselves (other than Selene) a bit tired from the exertion.  Normaly around this time, you might take a break if you were on the road.

OOC: Sorry it took so long.  I'll pick things up, we're in good shape for a bit.  Sorry if I assumed you'd send the horses, seemed like what you wanted to do.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Well folks I think it is time we took a break...let us stop here, rest a little, and grab something to eat.” With that, Firavel takes a rope from his pack and commands it to climb and knot itself, before using it to climb to a higher vantage point. He leaves it down for a minute to see if anyone else want to climb up from the ground before calling it up.

OOC: The horses are fine, it's what we wanted...those who discussed the horses anyway.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2005)

"Well, I'm still good for now, but if you guys are tired, I'm fine with stopping too.  Hmm...are the ogres nearby, I wonder?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Selene does not notice any obvious signs of ogres in the area, but you were a day away by normal foot speed, and these other hunters seem to move through the woods rather slow, though they're much quieter than you.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 1, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Human Paragon Wizard*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Well folks I think it is time we took a break...let us stop here, rest a little, and grab something to eat.”




Sitting down on a fallen log nearby Marek looks over at his companion. "Yes that sounds like a wonderful idea. I am afraid my time among tomes has stunted my trailblazing skills."  Though tired his everpresent smile comes thru as he catches his breath.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Understanding the need for rest but wanting to get on with it Hobbes is needles to say, restless.

Pacing back and forth keeping an eye on the surroundings for any hint of an ambush, I can almost smell those stinking ogres from here and it will feel good to sdo battle with tham and exterminate this threat.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Hobbes spots a set of 4 tracks leading a bit to the north of the direction you are heading.  They are less than a day old, but more than 6 hours hold.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Studying the tracks for a bit to see if I can tell what made them I will call the attention of the rest of the gorup and point them out.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

You're guessing, from the smell you mentioned earlier, they're made by ogres.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel climbs down and puts the rope back in his pack a short while after the mention of tracks...ready to go when everyone is rested and fed he moves to the rear to watch again.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 1, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Human Paragon Wizard*

"Well that was a good bit of rest." The look on his face clearly saying otherwise though the smile lets everyone know it is only in jest. Doing a fourth check of his gear Marek states quietly. "Excellent...I am ready whenever we need to head out."  



OOc - Currently has his Bow ready and his scrolls within reach.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Hmm...even if we give chase now, we aren't going to catch up to those ogres unless they stop.  I could do it, Amairgen and no doubt Hobbes could do so as well, but if we move as a group, they will be moving faster than we do."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

Whitlock looks at the the tracks.  "Looke like der going at a liesurely pace, but it will be rough catching them if we're tryin to stay quiet."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Don't worry.  I'm so loud in this armour that they'll hear me anyway, though fortunately, I move faster in the forest, so I can move slowly to sneak and you can move at full speed."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 2, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Well if you want to catch this lot we can certainly move faster...shall we get after them then?” Firavel asks, confident in his ability to vanish amongst the trees at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Sure, let's go.  The more ogres we kill now, the less we have to fight with their spellcasting leader."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 2, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Human Paragon Wizard*

Mustering as much energy as possible Marek looks to the trackers for guidance. "You lead and I will back you up as best I can."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

The party makes better time moving through the woods, though Whitlock is by no means quick even at a normal pace.  Hobbes is able to track as they go, but after 2 hours, he is unsure if they are gaining on them or not.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

"Hmmm...why wouldn't we be gaining if they're moving at a leisurely pace?  Very strange..."


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

OOC: Just to clairify, you've got a dwarf, so max speed is 20' unless you were running (or wanted him to run at least), and he was unsure if you were gaining ground.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2005)

(OOC: I knew we had a dwarf, that is why I said we shouldn't even bother to chase after ogres going at normal speed unless they stopped, but then you said the ogres were moving slower than usual )


----------



## Elocin (Oct 2, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Wanting to take a look at the tracks again to see if I can determine how old the tracks are at this spot.  To see if we ae possibly gainig on them a bit which I doubt.

"My only suggestion is we continue to trail these Ogres as they might stop and make camp before they get back to their cave and we can take them then.  Or if nothing else then will lead us directly to the cave and then we won't accidentily stumble onto it."


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Hobbes thinks that perhaps they're gaining a bit, but they'd need to stop if they are going to catch them today.  You're probably 3-5 hours behind them at this point.  You're quite sure they won't make it back to the hideout if they continue this pace.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 3, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> "My only suggestion is we continue to trail these Ogres as they might stop and make camp before they get back to their cave and we can take them then.  Or if nothing else then will lead us directly to the cave and then we won't accidentily stumble onto it."




Stopping just a moment to catch his breath and rub the kinks out his neck Marek looks towards Hobbes. "For as fluid as events and circulstances remain it sounds like the best plan." Then his usual grin pokes thru the fatigue showing the next is meant in jest. "Though I still like the idea of thining their numbers first, before we visit the cave. I don't know if I have enough hearth warming gifts for them all."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel nods in recognition of Hobbes’ reasoning, which likely goes unnoticed considering his distance from the group, but makes no sound so as not to draw the attention of anything to him as he watches and waits with his bow at the ready.


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

You continue on for another two hours, after which Hobbes and Whitlock are fairly certain that they've been gaining on the ogres, though that might be because of the signs of smoke they see ahead of them.  The evening is young, and the sun is not yet ready to set, but it is begining to fade.  You have an hour or two of sunlight left.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"Now that we're closer, I have a few questions:  How far away are they?  How many are there?  Also, do we expect this to be our only attack on ogres today?"


----------



## Elocin (Oct 4, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Speaking to the group while still studying the tracks to see if I can make out how many ogres ther might be, "First thing we need to do is have the quietest of the group aproach the camp and see the numbers and make up of the camp.  After we do that we moveinto position and we attack a few hours after dark when hopefully a few of the ogres will be asleep.  Then hopefully a few of us can sneak into the camp and kill the sleeping ones before they wake.  Where we can then all focus our attention on the remaining ones and finish them before they can run for it or raise any kind of alarm."

After saying this I will focus on the trail of smoke I see and attempt to gauge the distance of the campfire to the whereabouts of the cave.  I will then suggest to the group about the possibilites of magic that we might be able to use depending on the ditsance to the cave as we would not want to alert the cave in advance of our arrival.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"Oh, you guys can't figure out numbers from the tracks?  Aww, that's too bad.  As for darkness, it is our enemy as well as our friend, since the ogres can see well even in utter blackness."


----------



## Elocin (Oct 4, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, you guys can't figure out numbers from the tracks?  Aww, that's too bad.  As for darkness, it is our enemy as well as our friend, since the ogres can see well even in utter blackness."




"This is true and by chance can anyone create light by way of magic.  If we know when the light will suddenly appear we can ditract them even more by having the light suddenly appear and hopefully blinding them for a few seconds more.  This might also give us an edge to kill them all quickly and quietly before any of our number gets hurt."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

"Hmm...unfortunately, ogres aren't sensitive to light like orcs are--in fact, their eyes are pretty amazing, able to see equally well in day, in utter darkness like a dwarf, or even with a small amount of light like an elf.  If we fought in low light conditions and I transformed, that would only leave Marek who only has normal human vision, I think."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...unfortunately, ogres aren't sensitive to light like orcs are--in fact, their eyes are pretty amazing, able to see equally well in day, in utter darkness like a dwarf, or even with a small amount of light like an elf.  If we fought in low light conditions and I transformed, that would only leave Marek who only has normal human vision, I think."




Turning at the mention of his name, Marek moves closer to speak while whispering. "I am all for any plan that calls for us getting any advantage over our enemies. I have a torch of comtinual flame and a half dozen sunrods. And though I would prefer to save them some of my alchemist fire or a spell will turn the ogres into torches all by themselves." After a moments pause, he begins again. "As a last ditch emergency there are also the potions of darkvision, though again I would rather wait for later in their use. But I like the idea of sneaking into their camp while some sleep and ending them. For that I can hold back since my skills at stealth are sorely lacking, or not as you decide I am needed."


----------



## Elocin (Oct 4, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...unfortunately, ogres aren't sensitive to light like orcs are--in fact, their eyes are pretty amazing, able to see equally well in day, in utter darkness like a dwarf, or even with a small amount of light like an elf.  If we fought in low light conditions and I transformed, that would only leave Marek who only has normal human vision, I think."




"I believe that you speak the truth but I don't care how well you can see in the light or darkness, if it is pitch black outside with only the dying embers of a fire going and then suddenly you are woken with the sounds of combat around you and then the sun erupts 20' in front of you, there will be confusion.  How much you are effected is a matter of debae but if anything it will give us some precious seconds to hurt them badly."

"Does anyone else have any suggestions? And I will happily scout out the camp ahead but I would like at least one other to accompany me, just in case."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Just so long as we ambush them, I do not really care how we do it as I do not relish taking on an ogre face-to-face...though I can manifest a magical darkness which would likely add to their confusion. Well I could use the break from trailing the party, so I will join you to scout their camp Hobbes.”


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

OOC: I will remind you that you have been following four sets of tracks, which has not changed.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

(OOC: Only four?  Hmm...if we actually had anybody who had good Will-save-based spells, we could slaughter four, even if they are advanced in some way...as it stands, we have the muscle to beat four normal ogres with some difficulty, but I can't promise anything if they are advanced in some way (like that ogre barbarian in the MM--he's got a vicious streak a mile wide, he's a killer!))


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 10, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarven Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

Whitlok appears eager to advance on the Ogre's position "Is it worth those that can getting stealthily into position and then the rest of us pretending to blindly walk down the path towards our apparent doom? Make the ogre's think that they have the strength in numbers and hopefully they will attack without thought to tactics? I know a good dwarven battle chant that normally upsets the big nasties"  Whiltlok says with a determined smile.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 10, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Turning at Whitloks words, Marek' normal smile seems to falter a bit. "You want us to just walk into a camp full of Ogre'? Well it isn't something they will be expecting, that is for sure."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 10, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Whitlok appears eager to advance on the Ogre's position "Is it worth those that can getting stealthily into position and then the rest of us pretending to blindly walk down the path towards our apparent doom?





As long as you consider me one of the stealthy ones,  says Kerlokh


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

OOC: So, Firavel, Hobbes and Kerlock are going to sneak forward and scout?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

OOC: I guess so unless anyone else want to add themselves in, though that is pretty much a 50/50 split of the group...any more in the stealthy party may compromise the bait.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 11, 2005)

ooc: I would suggest that the rest of the oarty stay at least 150' behind the stealthy party just in case.  Being that far behind menas you won;t have to worry too much about noise but you will be able to hear us in case we get in over our heads a round or so later to sve our butts.


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Hobbes, Kerlock, and Firavel advance stealthily upon the group that is quickly determined to be 5 ogres.  One of them seems to be speaking to the others, and getting short responces.  It's at this point, as they creap within earshot, that Hobbes catches his foot on a root, and comes crashing down onto several twigs (Nat 1, Oops).  The ogre who was doing most of the speaking looks up, points over at Hobbes and the others around him, and utters "Kill them" before he vanishes.

OOC: Hobbes, Firavel, and Kerlock are about 120' away, the rest of the party is about 300' away from the ogres.  No, I don't have a map, sorry.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

*Selene and Amairgen approach via running, since it'll be two rounds before they reach the battle anyway.*

(OOC: Note, they only do this if they somehow know of all this via Telepathic Communications)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

*Firavel melts into the forest, looking for a better opportunity to strike...keeping his bow to hand.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

(OOC: Added an addendum--they only rush in if they get a telepathic communique to do so )


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Nevermind


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

Nevermind either.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 12, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Nervously Marek begins to make his way towards the encampment the others had warned him about. _Sure 'Join the Hunters' and become the cheese in the mouse trap. It will make a good recruiting poster._ Looking towards his other comapnions as he walks, "Well at least we don't have to worry about being quiet."




OOC - Assuming we don't know yet about the blown sneak attack. If we can hear it from here that I take off at as close to full speed as I can.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 12, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Well this should prove interesting, as Hobbes spews forth a string of words that would embarass even the lowest dock hand.  

Hobbes will then scream at the top of his lungs and guage to see if he can pull his bow out and get a shot off before the ogres close to melee or he will just pull his weapon out and ready and action to striek the nearest ogre.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The ogre who was doing most of the speaking looks up, points over at Hobbes and the others around him, and utters "Kill them" before he vanishes.
> 
> OOC: Hobbes, Firavel, and Kerlock are about 120' away, the rest of the party is about 300' away from the ogres.  No, I don't have a map, sorry.




Kerlokh takes cover behind a nearby oak tree. He holds his crossbow ready, but does not shoot yet. He noticed the Ogre who vanished was carrying a rather large quarterstaff. Kerlokh focuses on his Dragonmark to locate that large quarterstaff.

If he senses the large quarterstaff is in roughly the same area that the Ogre vanished he calls out, "The Fifth One Is Invisible" 

[sblock]Locate Object
Divination
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
Area: Circle, centered on you, with a radius of 400 ft. + 40 ft./level
Duration: 1 min./level

Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
You sense the direction of a well-known or clearly visualized object. You can search for general items, in which case you locate the nearest one of its kind if more than one is within range. Attempting to find a certain item requires a specific and accurate mental image; if the image is not close enough to the actual object, the spell fails. You cannot specify a unique item unless you have observed that particular item firsthand (not through divination).

The spell is blocked by even a thin sheet of lead. Creatures cannot be found by this spell. Polymorph any object fools it.

For the purposes of this spell-like ability, Kerlokh is a 1st level caster [/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 12, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> Hobbes spews forth a string of words that would embarass even the lowest dock hand.
> 
> Hobbes will then scream at the top of his lungs




Hearing the 'scream/battle cry/call to question the ogres parentage' Marek turns to his remaining companions. "I believe the element of surprise has eluded us, my friends." And with that he begins to make his way thru the woods even as he pulls a scroll from his belt. "Do not wait for me I will catch up after I get a bit of protection."



OOC - Move 30' in direction of the ogres. And cast Mage Armor from Scroll (Duration 1 Hr.). Next couple of rounds will move at Full Move as fast as the foliage will let me go. (Hopefully 120')


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

OOC: Combat action deadline is around 9 AM Thursday (Central), when I get home.  I'll handle everything else then.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 13, 2005)

Hearing the commotion coming from the direction of the Ogres Whitlock takes off at a full run, his legs pumping furiously and his urgosh balanced dangerously in his right hand.

OOC: 100' a round and will continue bolting towards them until he can get an attack in.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Hobbes lets out a string of curses and screams as he pulls out his bow and fires at the impending ogres, strikes true, and the ogre falls from an arrow to the eye.  <<



Spoiler



Nat 20, Confirm Crit 14+10=24, DMG 8+7+5+9=29


>>

Marek hears Hobbes cry and the gutteral sound of an Ogre screaming in pain, and rushes forward as fast as he can (closes 120')

The other ogres take pause, and approach more cautiously (close 40' with Hobbes to 80')

Firavel sees that they are closing in on Hobbes and not himself (90' away form him), and spots an opening.  He fires, but misses.  Fortunately, the Ogres don't seem to notice.  <<



Spoiler



Att 4+7=11, Ogre Spot check - Failed


>>

Selene and Amairgen start running.  Amairgen closes quite rapidly (Selene closes 80', Amairgen 160', unless you wanted to stay even)

Whitlok takes off running while Digga dreams of strawberries and female badgers follows closely behind (close 80' (can't run at 5x, so only can close 100'))

Kerlokh touches his mark and concentrates for a second, sinking back into cover.  The Ogres don't seem to spot him at this distance (90'), however, the object he seeks seems to be outside of the grasp of the spell.

Next Round (If I get 4-5 replies, I'll make the next post tomorrow morning around this time.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

(OOC: Let's have them both go at full movement for now, placing Amairgen about 40 feet behind the 'nseaky' PCs and Selene 80 beyond that.  Ideally, Amairgen won't get too far ahead, though, as the plan is to do some fun double-buffing)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 13, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Moving as quickly as the underbrush will allow him, Marek scans ahead with his bow.


OOC - Full Move (120')


----------



## Elocin (Oct 13, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Hobbes lets out a gutteral cheer upon seeing the one ogre fall and laughs as the rest seem to be rethinking their charge.  At which point Hobbes growls once more and dropping his bow and lets out a deep feral growl and charges the nearest ogre, drawing out his weapon on the way.

[sblock](ooc: Raging and shifting during the charge and hoepfully angling enough at the start that when I get there I only get one AOO, I hope.)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

(OOC: You can drop and rage as free actions, and drawing a weapon can be part of a move, so I believe you can do that)


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: You can drop and rage as free actions, and drawing a weapon can be part of a move, so I believe you can do that)



OOC: Yup, I don't see a problem other than the fact that they have the same 10' reach he does and technicaly take up a 10x10 space (My mistake last combat), which actualy means he can charge, attack one, and not be in range of the others, assuming it's the closest.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Let's have them both go at full movement for now, placing Amairgen about 40 feet behind the 'nseaky' PCs and Selene 80 beyond that.  Ideally, Amairgen won't get too far ahead, though, as the plan is to do some fun double-buffing)



OOC: Amairgen can reach the ogres this round but not attack, was that his intent?  Or slow to double move so you can catch up?  (BTW, can you only run 60' in full plate?  Did I mess that up?)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

OOC: Which is fortunate as Firavel didn’t intend to fire, he was to hide/move himself to a better position, somewhere different from where he was when the ogre yelled “kill them” as he was assuming he might have been spotted (guess I should have spelled it out). I would have said if he was going to fire.  

Firavel waits until an ogre comes within his optimum range and releases his first arrow, before ducking behind a tree.

OOC: Firavel waits until an ogre comes to within 30 feet and then fires...can we assume he achieved his goal and moved closer to the ogres unseen as his previous action indicated. Sneak attack +2d6, then Hide again (-20).


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 14, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Hobbes lets out a gutteral cheer upon seeing the one ogre fall and laughs as the rest seem to be rethinking their charge.  At which point Hobbes growls once more and dropping his bow and lets out a deep feral growl and charges the nearest ogre, drawing out his weapon on the way.




_Why couldn't he wait for reinforcements to arrive instead of charging_ Kerlokh thinks to himself.

With Hobbes providing such a distraction, Kerlokh decides he will sneak closer. 
OOC [sblock] Double Move at half speed 30'; Hide +2; Move Silently +2[/sblock] 
He takes cover behind another tree


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Which is fortunate as Firavel didn’t intend to fire, he was to hide/move himself to a better position, somewhere different from where he was when the ogre yelled “kill them” as he was assuming he might have been spotted (guess I should have spelled it out). I would have said if he was going to fire.



OOC: Sorry, I assumed you were waiting for a good shot, and with them ignoring you and dodging oncoming fire from a different direction, you had a shot at one flat footed, which I assumed you'd take given your post of looking for a good opening.  Probably best spell out exactly what you're looking for in a shot next time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

(OOC: I thought we were 300' away from the ogres?  I'll have Amairgen Run but not the maximum distance--give him 120' of movement this round (that way he can charge next round if he must, and he is close to Selene.  Selene can run 80 because her Full Plate is Medium Armour)


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

OOC: He ran at 4x, so closed to 140', and they closed about 40', so he's well within his range to get there, but not attack.  Cool, on the medium armor thing, forgot that.

Ranges away from the ogres (to prevent confusion).  If this is wrong or you didn't want to get that close, I can change it.

Firavel & Kerlokh - 90'
Hobbes - 80'
Amairgen - 100'
Selene, Whitlok & Digga - 180'


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

(OOC: Ohhhhh, he's in range for _next_ round [but only if he accepts an AoO].  Yeah, not going to do that   Amairgen will move 20 feet closer next round, and that's it.  Why that distance?  Selene can then Run next round, being 20 feet behind.  Then the round after, she can move 20 feet forward and cast a spell.  Then he charges )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry, I assumed you were waiting for a good shot, and with them ignoring you and dodging oncoming fire from a different direction, you had a shot at one flat footed, which I assumed you'd take given your post of looking for a good opening.  Probably best spell out exactly what you're looking for in a shot next time.




OOC: Well there's not much point to them being flat footed at that range as I can't sneak attack, and with their Dex being 8 there's no other benefit. As for shooting, well I would have thought disappearing into the forest would have given away that I wasn't going to fire, but I'll make sure to include specifics in future.


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Well there's not much point to them being flat footed at that range as I can't sneak attack, and with their Dex being 8 there's no other benefit. As for shooting, well I would have thought disappearing into the forest would have given away that I wasn't going to fire, but I'll make sure to include specifics in future.



OOC: Cool, sorry, I focused on your wiating for a good shot, not the hiding.  I try to be flexable in a PbP, because of all the potential confusion (Like the distance thing).  No problem, and we'll be good in the future.


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Hobbes screams and charges, muscles rippling under his thick hide, he draws out his... well, he didn't say, but he draws it and misses wildly with it.  (I'm assuming it was the Talenta Sharrash) <<



Spoiler



ATT: Nat 1 - Boy you're extreme


>>

Marrek approaches to a distance of appoxemately 40' form the nearest ogre.

Ogre(2) attacks Hobbes, striking him with a solid blow <<



Spoiler



DMG=12


>>

Ogre(3) moves arround to Hobbes side and attacks , stricking solidly<<



Spoiler



DMG=15


>>

Ogre(4) moves to the other side, and flanks Hobbes, and strikes him with a menacing blow that causes the enraged shifter to scream out in pain, nearly knocking him off his feet <<



Spoiler



Crit Confirmed, DMG=40, Should have 7 HP left


>>

Firavel (at 60', since he wanted to close stealthily last round), sees Hobbes in trouble, and continues to close stealthily, since the ogres are no longer heading his way (another double move sneak) to close to 30'.

Selene and Amairgen close further, though the bear slows down quite a bit.  Selene is at 100', and Amairgen is 20' in front of her.

Whitlok continues to close, keeping up with Selene, with Digga right behind him.

Kerlokh sneaks forward, closing to 60' unseen.

Firavel - 30'
Kerlokh - 60'
Hobbes - 10' (Reach Melee)
Amairgen - 80'
Selene, Whitlok & Digga - 100'

Next Round


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

*Discarding her original plan since Hobbes is in deep trouble, Selene advances 20 feet and summons an Augmented Dire Wolf.*

*Amairgen doesn't want to be the only one to go in there to relieve Hobbes, but if other party members also enter melee, he will too.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel surprised by Hobbes charge finally reaches the position he was seeking. Taking careful aim he targets an ogre and lets fly a shaft towards a vulnerable area, before ducking out of sight.

OOC: Firavel fires at the closest ogre within 30 feet (+7 ranged [1d8; 20/x3; 110 feet; piercing; composite longbow] +2d6 Sneak Attack, then Hide again.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 16, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Dismayed at the direction the melee has taken Marek moves in to help his friend. _Hang on my friend!_ With a few coarse words of Draconic he moves his fingers in an intricate dance. 


OOC - Move 5 feet towards the closest Ogre. And cast Scorching Ray (To-Hit) (1d20+6=13), plus Action Point (1d6=5) for total of 18 on a Ranged Touch Attack. If successful Scorching Ray (Damage) (4d6=14)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 16, 2005)

Kerlokh steps out from behind the tree, moves closer to Hobbes (30' move), and fires his hand crossbow (+3 ranged; 1d4 dmg, +2d6 if it is a sneak attack) at the nearest standing Ogre. 

(OOC: He is maintaining his concentration on the Locate Large Quarterstaff "spell", duration is 1 minute, just in case it does come back into range.)


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 17, 2005)

Whitlok continues to run at top speed, panting and huffing and hoping he can get to the action before any damage is done to his friends.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 17, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Hobbes shields his yes for the briefest moment as he sees a streak of magic strike the ogre net to him he trun and lashes out at that same Ogre.

(ooc: Ow.)


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Hobbes cries out in pain and rage as he attacks, striking one of the ogres(2) <<



Spoiler



ATT: 9+11=22, DMG: 10+7=17


>>

Marrek steps forward and mumbles arcane, striking one of the ogres(2), which cries out as it falls back.  <<



Spoiler



See his post


>>

Ogre(3) attacks Hobbes, stricking solidly and droping the shifter to the ground<<



Spoiler



DMG=12, Hobbes at -5


>>

Ogre(4) looks for a target, and spots Amairgen.  It charges the bear, and strikes it, possibly only making it mad. <<



Spoiler



DMG=15, Amairgen has 17 left


>>

Firavel fires from his concealed spot, and the shot deflects off the ogre's chain shirt.  <<



Spoiler



AT: 8+7=15


>>

Selene begins to comune with nature, calling for allies.

Amairgen steps forward and attacks the ogre(4), striking only with his bite, which the ogre(4) does notice.  <<



Spoiler



Att: 2+8=10, 8+8=16, 19+3=22, DMG: 6+2=7


>>

Whitlok takes a defensive stance as he heads in to help the furry companion.  The ogre(4) misses as he approaches, and Whitlok strikes true, dealing a solid blow. <<



Spoiler



AT: 18+4=22, DMG: 7+3=10


>>

Digga, seeing the ogre up close, is having second thoughts about attacking, so moves closer to Selene to guard her.

Kerlokh moves forward, firing at an ogre(3), missing badly. <<



Spoiler



AT: 2+3=5


>>

Ogre(3)
Firavel - 30'
Marrek - 35'
Kerlokh - 30'
Hobbes - 10' (Reach Melee)

Ogre(4) 80' from Ogre(3)
Amairgen - 5' (Melee)
Whitlok & Digga - 5'(Melee)
Selene - 20'

Next Round


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

(OOC: Why did Amairgen only attack with his Bite?  That's a secondary attack  if the ogre was meleeing, he should have gotten to 5-foot step and full attack)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Why did Amairgen only attack with his Bite?  That's a secondary attack  if the ogre was meleeing, he should have gotten to 5-foot step and full attack)




OOC: Amairgen didn't only attack with his bite, that's just all he hit with.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Cursing his ill luck silently, _damned ogres and their tough hides_, Firavel fires again at the nearby ogre.

OOC: Firavel fires at the ogre within 30 feet +7 ranged [1d8; 20/x3; 110 feet; piercing; composite longbow] +2d6 Sneak Attack (if applicable), then Hide again. If the nearby ogre happens to be down he will turn and fire at the distant orge.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2005)

(OOC: Ohhh, I was confused )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2005)

*When Selene's wolf is summoned, in a position to flank with one of its other friends, it attacks with a Bite +13 Melee (+15 after flanking), almost certainly hitting for 1d8+13 damage and then making an opposed trip attempt at a +13 vs the ogre's +9.  Preference is given to an ogre that isn't already nearly dead.  Selene will move and heal herself with Cure Light Wounds, even though she is not injured, since this also heals Amairgen.*


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 18, 2005)

Kerlokh, concerned for fallen Hobbes calls out "Man Down",  

He drops his hand crossbow and moves forward <<



Spoiler



30', yes I know that's an AoO


>> weilding his truncheon to engage the Ogre (#3) <<



Spoiler



Fighting Defensively: Atk +2 melee *+1d6 Action Dice* (dmg 1d6+3 truncheon), AC 17, touch 12, flat-foot 15


>>

<<



Spoiler



If  Kerlokh takes damage his concentration is +1 to maintain the _Locate Lage Quarterstaff_ divination


>>


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 18, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Moving still closer to his downed friend, Marek again speaks a short guttural phrase in Draconic. _Hold on my friend we are coming!_



OOC - Move forward 10' toward the closest Ogre. Cast Scorching Ray 
(Ranged Touch - +7 to Hit;Use Action Point if within 5 of Target Number; 4d6 Fire Damage)


----------



## Elocin (Oct 18, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Hobbes will continue to bleed, gasp for breath, bleed some more, twitch and spasm with pain and then bleed some more and take one more step toward the awaiting arms of his Uncle.

(ooc: Now at -6 and hopefully I can stabalize this round.  On another note since I went down while raged/shifted the moment I am rought back to life I will drop out of Rag/shifted and lose all my temp HP's which might drop me down to th negatives again.  Ahh, I so love playing Barbarians.  For the Horde!!!!)


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

Whitlok presses the attack on the big nasty in front of him hoping to distract the beast from attacking Armigen (and quickly dispose of it so he can go to the aid of his fallen friend).

OOC: Full attack with Urgosh (+6 hit each end 1d8+4 axe 1d6+3 spike)


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Hobbes bleeds fiercly, in a wild rage. <<



Spoiler



Now at -6


>>

Marek steps forward 10' and mumbles arcane, striking the ogre(3), which cries out as it falls back.  <<



Spoiler



AT: 9+6=15, DMG: 6+6+5+1=18


>>

Ogre(3) steps forward to attack Marek, and swats him with his club for a solid hit<<



Spoiler



DMG: 14


>>

Ogre(4) swipes at Amairgen, and bearly misses 

Firavel can't just seem to find his shot, firing at Ogre(3), but missing wide of Marrek  <<



Spoiler



AT: 9+7-4=12


>>

Selene's call is answered by a viscious Dire Wolf, which bounds over to help the embattled wizard Marek. It hits, tearing visiously at the ogre, and ripping it appart like a rag doll<<



Spoiler



AT:14+13=27 DMG: 6+13=19, Trip: Nat 20


>>

Selene moves forward behind Amairgen and casts a spell of healing, and Amairgen's wounds knit as well <<



Spoiler



Heal 4


>>

Amairgen attempts to maul the ogre(4), striking a tender spot with his bite.  <<



Spoiler



Att: 5+8=13, 7+8=15, Confirm: 18+3=21, DMG: 2+3+4=9


>>

Whitlok makes a full out attack, striking with both heads of his urgrosh, taking the ogre down. <<



Spoiler



AT: Confirm 5+6=11, 19+6=25, DMG: 4+4=8, 5+1=6


>>

Digga bravely guards Selene's behind, in case another ogre tries to sneak up on her.

Kerlokh looks around, but fails to find or sense another target.

Combat over.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

*Selene quickly gives Hobbes a charge of her shiny new wand.*

(OOC: How is it possible that she only healed Amairgen 4 with 1d8+5?  
Anyways, this one is 1d8+1, and she'll heal him again if he's still in the "Dead After Rage" zone)


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

OOC: DR?  Doh, sorry, should have been 9,  Hobes is stable at -1 (Heal 4+1=5)... till he stops raging...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

(OOC:  -1?  So he's still in the dead zone after rage.  Time to feed him one more.  Selene has the Dire Wolf do a victory dance with its remaining 3 rounds of duration  )


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

The dire wolf flails about miserably for a bit before it runs off into oblivion. (Perform Dance: Nat 1)

OOC: OK, I have a potentialy sad question   I count Hobbes with 47 HP normaly, and 74 with a +6 con?  His shifted stats are consistant, so why are his normal HP low?  Anyway, Selene hits him with 2 more jolts, since the second one was almost useless.  (Heal 2+1=3 and 7+1=8, bringing him up to 10, and then back down to -5, as his rage and shifting wear off.)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 19, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Watching as Selene uses her wand on the fallen Hobbes, Jaron pulls a small vial from his bag and leans down to help his friend drink. His normally jovial expression seems a bit stained and forced but a small smiles does peer thru. "Come on Hobbes! If your not here to protect me I am so going to be upset." Taking a moment to let the potion begin working. "You fuzzy maniac! What were you thinking charging a bunch of Ogres?"

OOC - [AC: 15/ HP: 20 of 34] Use potion of Cure Moderate Wounds on Hobbes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

"Wait!  Don't waste that potion--you might need it during battle when I am otherwise indisposed and a more potent healing is necessary.  Let me keep going slow but steady with the wand."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel moves stealthily around the battlefield, checking to make sure nothing else is nearby, before moving out into the open.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 19, 2005)

Kerlokh goes over to where the ogres were having their discusion to look for clues (like a complete map of their complex drawn in the dirt. Hey, it could happen).

He starts with where the Ogre who disappeared was standing OOC (Search +14)


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Selene pokes and prods with her wand till he stirs (2 more, 1+1=2, 8+1=9, Hobbes is at 6, potentialy) before Marek can move to use the potion.  The groggy Hobbes opens his eyes, but is quite fatigued and sore.  (Marek can still choose to use his potion at this point if he wishes)

Firavel circles the field quietly, and spots nothing else of interest.

Kerlokh examines the area in the dirt, and while is tracking skills are far from even passable, he feels fairly confident that no one took a step from the spot he left once he disapeared.  In fact, it looks like he sort of appeared in a spot close to it before disapearing.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 19, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Grabbing my head and shaking it to rid myself of some of the pain. "Ok so my plan did not go off the way I had planned but we still won the day.  These ogres seemed to be a more worthwhile fight and I can not wait till we get to the cave.  The ogre that disappeaerd, is he still around and if I am not mistaken was that not the named Ogre we were told about?"  Grinning enthusiastically, "I have a feeling we might not be able to sneak into the cave system anymore and so this mission might be more fun than I orginally thought."


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 19, 2005)

Seeing that Hobbes is in good hands Whitlok searches the bodies of the ogres and then proceeds to check the area immediately around the camp site for a single set of fresh tracks moving away from the area.

OOC: Checking to see if the ogre that left did so by turning invisible and walking away or if he used some sort of teleportation. Coming to the same conclusion as Kerlokh (I guess) he will then move about 200 feet from the site and will circle around the camp at this distance looking to see if the ogre that disappeared only did a short 'jump'


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 19, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Seeing his friend begin to rouse from unconciousness Marek gets back to his feet and replaces his potion in the haversack. "I was just thinking to help...plus I have a few potions of my own to use in such situations." With that he points to the dark leather potion belt somewhat hidden by his cloak.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

*Selene nods.*

"It is always good to be quick on the draw in a situation like this in case we need the healing quickly.  Fortunately, I reached him with time to spare to use the wand."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 19, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Looking up with his grin returning Jaron moves a couple steps closer to Selene. "Well that is good to know. But if I may I could definitely make use of some of your magic for what this big brute did." With that he indicates his mangled shirt and the bloody flesh behind it. "I am afraid I have not the skill at fighting to dodge as well as I should."




OOC - (HP 20 out of 34)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Well there is no sign of anything else around at the moment, so we should be okay for a while unless their leader comes back.”


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

[sblock=Kerlokh]Indeed, Hobbes has a point, the ogre in question did seem to resemble the drawing that you saw in the briefing.[/sblock]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 20, 2005)

Kerlokh notices Whitlok investigating and points out "Notice how the tracks start here and then stop there where the ogres were talking. I think he transported himself here magically. 

Also when the fifth ogre vanished I used all my senses to try to locate him, he was not within 500 feet of me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2005)

"Hmm, well we had best hope for our sakes that he was barely out of your 500 foot range after using a simple dimension-shifting magic, as anyone who can muster anything more powerful than that would be an extremely difficult opponent even were he not an ogre.  We're also lucky that he didn't stay for a few seconds to blast us with foul magics before he made his escape."


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

OOC: Hearing Kerlokh's response Whitlok will instead do a quick scout around the camp at a distance of 550'


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Whitlok, Kerlokh, I do not suppose Voldor, at least I assume that was him, left anything of himself behind did he?” Firavel asks as he moves towards them to search the ground himself for even the slightest trace of something he can use to aid his scrying.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 20, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm, well we had best hope for our sakes that he was barely out of your 500 foot range after using a simple dimension-shifting magic, as anyone who can muster anything more powerful than that would be an extremely difficult opponent even were he not an ogre.  We're also lucky that he didn't stay for a few seconds to blast us with foul magics before he made his escape."





Nodding his head in agreement as he reaches again into his haversack, pulling forth a small vial. "It is strange that someone with that much apparent power wouldn't have used it in the fight. But then now that I think about it, could it not have been an item that he carried that allowed his escape? There is still much we do not know beyond speculation. Though I would assume he will return with more of his minions." With that he quickly downs the contents of the small vial.


OOC - Potion of Cure Light (1d8+1=8)
[HP 28 of 34]


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

Whitlok does not find anything of note in his scouting at that distance.

Firavel is unable to find anything he could difinitively say came from the other ogre, though one died quite close to where he disapeared.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 20, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger 2/Barbarian 3*

Finally getting back on his feet, "The first thing I think we should do is finish our searching as soon as possible and leave this place.  If that was Voldor there is nothing stopping him from returning with even more Ogres.  I also suggest we swing our progress to the cave to the north and approach the cave from a different direction as I am sure he knows we are coming and will focus from this direction."

With that said I draw out a potion drink it down and move to gather my stuff.

(ooc: Drank a Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+3=9) so now I have 15 HP's.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2005)

"Please people, don't waste the potions!  You need to save them for actual combat situations when I can't be healing you with the wand, and especially for when I'm unconscious," Selene says in alarm as people start trying to drink the potions and she moves to heal them with the wand and stop them.


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

The sun begins to kiss the skyline as you examine the scene and it's surroundings.  You have at most an hour of daylight left.


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Please people, don't waste the potions!  You need to save them for actual combat situations when I can't be healing you with the wand, and especially for when I'm unconscious," Selene says in alarm as people start trying to drink the potions and she moves to heal them with the wand and stop them.



OOC: Roll and heal them.  If they want, you can successfully prevent them from chugging.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2005)

(OOC: Use these until you want to stop, just for Athena's sake stop drinking the durned potions  )


----------



## Elocin (Oct 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Please people, don't waste the potions!  You need to save them for actual combat situations when I can't be healing you with the wand, and especially for when I'm unconscious," Selene says in alarm as people start trying to drink the potions and she moves to heal them with the wand and stop them.




Turning to Selene and addressing her concerns, "I whole heartily agree but at the moment I am not so sure we have the time to wait for you to heal everyone with the wand.  I also do not look forward continuing to slosh through the forest with the wounds I have which is why I wasted one of my potions."
(ooc: after drinking my potion I used the rolls starting at the bottom and working up to the 8+1=9 roll and am currently at 54 hit points.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2005)

"You couldn't wait 12 seconds?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 20, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Looking somewhat embarrassed Jaron turns to Selene. "I have a full dozen of these little things and only thought to give you more time to concentrate with Hobbes. But I see your point and bow to your wisdom in this matter." His usual grin seems to begin reasserting itself before he is halfway thru the apology. Though he attempts to hide it when he fiddles with his haversack stowing the vial.



OOC - I will use these 3 charges to bring myself to full health [7,1] = (8), [4,1] = (5), [1,1] = (2) for a total 15 points. (I was only down 14 originally).


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

*Whitlok*

Whitlok stumps out of the forest surrounding the camp "Well no sign of that darn ogre that disappeared" he says to the group "Let's move out eh?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 20, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Turning upon Whitloks' return, Marek surveys the battle site one more time. "So have we checked the ogres for any and all items of use? If not I am all for that and then Hobbes' earlier idea. Circling around and looking to reach the cave at a different angle I figure it couldn't hurt. But if they have nothing of interest I am ready to go now."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“I was just about to do that,” Firavel says as he moves to search the ogres, starting with the one that fell nearest to the mages disappearance, “Though I do suggest we do not take too long about it. If these ogres were heading in a pretty straight line, then I suggest that we move off that specific line and just head in their general direction of travel a few hundred feet off to one side just so we are not too easy to find.”


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

Hobbes and Whitlok realize that the ogres were heading a bit north of the initial direction the party was heading, so they have strayed from their origional intended path.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 21, 2005)

Kerlokh searches ogres also.


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

On the bodies, Kerlokh finds that each ogre has a Chain shirt, a great club, and 4 javalins.  Other than that, he finds 37 gold, 26 silver, and 56 copper, one potion, and an odd wooden carving, painted in a fairly unique way.  Perhaps some sort of religious or order symbol.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> On the bodies, Kerlokh finds that each ogre has a Chain shirt, a great club, and 4 javalins.  Other than that, he finds 37 gold, 26 silver, and 56 copper, one potion, and an odd wooden carving, painted in a fairly unique way.  Perhaps some sort of religious or order symbol.




"Can anyone tell me if this wooden thing is magical?" He asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

*Selene tries to think if there is any significance of the wooden token in either natural or ogrish organisations.*

(OOC: Knowledge [Nature] +14, which covers both giants and natural stuff)


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

Selene does not think it has any natural or ogrish orginizational ties.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 21, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> "Can anyone tell me if this wooden thing is magical?" He asks.





Pulling a wand from his belt, Marek moves a little closer to examine the token. "Give me a second and I shall see what I can find out."


OOC - Use Wand of Detect Magic. Also use Knowledge - Arcana +9 to see if I might know anything about the object of a non-magical nature.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

Whitlok reports back to the group that he can find no sign of a single set of ogre tracks leaving the area and suggests that they head off before someone is sent to investigate how the 'party' ended.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

After searching the ogres with Kerlokh, Firavel moves back to the tail of the party in preparation of their imminent departure...and to make sure nothing is following them.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 26, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Pulling a wand from his belt, Marek moves a little closer to examine the token. "Give me a second and I shall see what I can find out."
> 
> 
> OOC - Use Wand of Detect Magic. Also use Knowledge - Arcana +9 to see if I might know anything about the object of a non-magical nature.




Marek, is there any way you can "quicken" this spell. It seems to be going very slowly.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Marek, is there any way you can "quicken" this spell. It seems to be going very slowly.




OOC: Apparently the wand is refusing to comply.


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Pulling a wand from his belt, Marek moves a little closer to examine the token. "Give me a second and I shall see what I can find out."
> 
> 
> OOC - Use Wand of Detect Magic. Also use Knowledge - Arcana +9 to see if I might know anything about the object of a non-magical nature.



Using detect magic, there is an odd low level divination magic on the symbol, but it is not a symbol you specificly recognize.  However, after studying it closely, you think you could identify it again fairly easily.

OOC: I somehow missed this last post, my bad.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 26, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Stepping back towards the others Marek slowly begins explaining what he discovered about the symbol. "There is a slight emanation of divination magics but it feels both strange and of low level of power. I am not sure what it is for, but I think I could recognize it if I came across it again." After taking a moment both to let things settle in, and in case of questions, Marek scans the other companions. "So what do we need to do now?"  


OOC - No problem


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

"Divination magic?  It would be very very bad if the ogre leader can spy on these symbols.  We need to destroy them right now."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 26, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Turning to answer Marek pauses while he searches for the correct word. "I agree the leader being able to spy us would be a bad of gigantic proportions. But at the same time I am hesitant to destroy the device without a better understanding of what it can do." Pausing to reflect momentarily. "What we could do is hide and bury the object. That way if he can scry the device he will see only darkness."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 27, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Turning to answer Marek pauses while he searches for the correct word. "I agree the leader being able to spy us would be a bad of gigantic proportions. But at the same time I am hesitant to destroy the device without a better understanding of what it can do." Pausing to reflect momentarily. "What we could do is hide and bury the object. That way if he can scry the device he will see only darkness."




Kerlokh puts his finger to his lips and says, "Shhh", He takes the "odd wooden carving" and puts it back into the pouch where he found it. Ties the pouch tightly closed. Then walks over to Selene with it and whispers, "Are any of these bushes poison ivy or stinging nettle?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

*Selene checks to see if they are, identifying them fairly trivially if so.*


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

His suggestion seeming to be ignored Whitlok moves away from the camp site and starts to scout the way ahead "We could talk about these things as we walk"  he mumbles quietly to himself "Standing there ready to be ambushed, Hanable would be ashamed of them" he grumbles as he wearily and stealthily proceeds down the game trail towards their quarry.

OOC: Moving down the path/trail but won't be going any more than 1000m (having already scouted a ring around the campsite of 500m meters). Urgosh in hand keeping an eye out for possible ambushes.

Move Silently +7, Search +6, Spot +6, Survival +9


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

OOC: The symbol was worn by one of them around their neck, it was not in a pouch.  Just an FYI.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: The symbol was worn by one of them around their neck, it was not in a pouch.  Just an FYI.




(OOC: Can't blame me for trying. Can I at least have some poison ivy bushes?)

So Kerlokh puts it into a pouch that the got from the ogres and ties the pouch tightly closed.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 27, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

After handing off the strange talisman Marek quickly moves to catch up with Whitlok. "I agree my friend, being away from here and a possible counter-attack seems the best course." Steadily moving forward he tries to keep alert for anything strange with his bow at the ready."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

"If the symbol is a possible scry sensor, then he'll be able to Teleport right to it with ogres, so we need to take care of it first."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "If the symbol is a possible scry sensor, then he'll be able to Teleport right to it with ogres, so we need to take care of it first."




"That's what I need the poison ivy bushes for." Wink "If it is destroyed, he will know for sure that the Ogres were beaten. In a pouch, left behind, it may limit what he can detect, so he isn't sure what happened."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel waits patiently at the rear of the group for those in front of him to move out.


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

OOC: If Selene chooses, she can find some poison ivy with little dificulty.

OOC2: I haven't gotten directions you were wishing to travel.  Head back towards the entrance?  Follow where the ogres were going?  Head to Sharn?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: If Selene chooses, she can find some poison ivy with little dificulty.
> 
> OOC2: I haven't gotten directions you were wishing to travel.  Head back towards the entrance?  Follow where the ogres were going?  Head to Sharn?



 (OOC 2: I'm pretty sure it involved going north and around to find a different angle of attack.  It's definitely up there somewhere)


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC 2: I'm pretty sure it involved going north and around to find a different angle of attack.  It's definitely up there somewhere)



OOC: K, just let me know when you're ready to leave, looks like a few of you want to do something first.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 27, 2005)

Kerlokh throws the pouch with the "odd wooden carving" into the bush Selene points out. He then asks Selene "Is there something you can do about our tracks, so they can't tell where we went from here?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

Hearing Marek thumping along behind him Whitlok turns and draws a finger to his lips "sshhhh"  he then stops and waits for his friend to catch up, a big cheesy grin spread across his face.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 27, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Doubling his efforts Marek slows his pace to concentrate more on stealth. In a low tone he adds, "Sorry my friend but stealth is not my forte."  A smile growing on his face Mareks quickly turns to look towards the others before turning back to the dwarf. "Well at least I will not be the first one found."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

"Well, I don't leave any tracks at all, but I can't help with the rest of you without notice--I have a magic that will do the trick but I did not prepare it."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 27, 2005)

Kerlokh quietly catches up with Whitlok


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

The party continues north for almost an hour before the last bits of sunlight begin to fade, and darkness begins to creep up on them.  There are several suitable camp sites availabe if they wish to stop, or you can continue at your leisure north, though the darkness might impeed some of you a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

"Hmm...it's getting harder to see for Marek and myself, and I'm not sure it's best to use my bearform just to be able to see better, so perhaps we should camp carefully in a hidden place soon."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 29, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Looking around and not liking the growing gloom, Marek turns to the other without his usual grin. "That may be the best bet. I am afraid I will be more a hinderance in the dark than a help. And besides that my more powerful offensive spells have been used till I rest."


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 29, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"Hold here a moment while I have a quick look around. It'll be a dark camp though, no light, agreed?"  

Whitlok disappears off the track and scouts around for a defensible camping spot for the evening.

OOC: Survival +9


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 29, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

With his usual grin firmly in place Marek shakes his head slightly before answering. "I am okay with both points. You are definitely better suited for scouting at night, friend dwarf, and I would prefer no fire to mark are passage for the undoubtfully angry ogres looking for us."


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2005)

Whitlok quickly finds a good spot to camp, where the brush rises just a bit to hide the sleepers, but not enough where guards couldn't watch over them.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 29, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

Ushering his friends into the camp site Whitlok plonks himself unceremoniously on the ground, rubbing at his back and grumbling about the rigours of adventuring. He leans back against a tree and pries off his shoes and socks so his toes can wiggle in the evening air.

"I'll guard for the darkest part of the evening, where my darkvision will be at its most useful."  the dwarf says as he digs in his backpack for some rations.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“You do not want to use the watches we organised before we set out?” Firavel asks as he find a spot for his bedroll, before taking some rations from his pack.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 31, 2005)

*Whitlok Dwarf Ranger/Extreme Explorer*

"Yeah sure"  the dwarf replies "which had me guarding in the darkest part of the evening to make best use of me eyesight" he says with a harumph as he triumphantly recovers some wayward rations.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 31, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Well that may be so if you wish to wait until midmorning to set off after the ogres oh grumpy one,” Firavel chuckles, “But since you are scheduled only to take the first watch, and if we wish to rise at dawn you’ll be doing so in the next few hours I am thinking. After that you get to sleep straight through...I know how cantankerous you can be without eight continuous hours of sleep.” At the completion of his statement Firavel has a completely deadpan expression on his face, though the corners of his mouth are beginning to twitch...

Watch schedule for those who may have forgotten...
[SBLOCK]Watches: All watches are 2 hours long, so everyone currently gets 8 hours rest, except for Hobbes and Kerlokh which get 6 hours, and Firavel who gets 4 hours.

1st watch: Marek, Whitlok, Digga
2nd watch: Firavel, Hobbes
3rd watch: Firavel, Selene, Amairgen
4th watch: Firavel, Kerlokh
5th watch: Hobbes, Kerlokh[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 31, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Sitting across a fallen tree Marek begins his meal while making a mental checklist for the next day. "Well at least there are a few less Ogres than when we started today. But is there anything I should specifically try and prepare for tomorrow? Assault? Stealth?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 31, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Sitting across a fallen tree Marek begins his meal while making a mental checklist for the next day. "Well at least there are a few less Ogres than when we started today. But is there anything I should specifically try and prepare for tomorrow? Assault? Stealth?"




Based on so far; if we plan stealth, then best prepare assault. If we plan assault then you prepare stealth.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 31, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Based on so far; if we plan stealth, then best prepare assault. If we plan assault then you prepare stealth.





With his typical grin once again firmly set upon his visage Marek turns to Kerlohk. "Well in that case I think I will look at giving us some bang for the party. Just to be safe."


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

The night passes into the morning quietly and uneventfully.  The sun is beginning to creep up from it's birthplace in the east.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 1, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Retreiving his spell shards from his haversack Marek finds a somewhat comfortable spot and begins to memorize spells for the day.


OOC - Just need to re-memorize the 2 Scorching Ray spells. Otherwise I am good.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 1, 2005)

Whitlok wakes up hale and refreshed, he breaks his fast "Damn ration trails again" and gets his gear sorted and ready for the day ahead.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 1, 2005)

"It was a quiet night, too quiet." comments Kerlokh as he prepares himself for the day.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Emerging from his reverie alert and ready to continue on, Firavel remarks, “Well I am glad it was a quiet night, I would much prefer that than finding ogres coming on our camp in the darkness with only a few of us awake,” while checking his weapons and then the rest of his gear, before chewing thoughtfully on some rations.


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

The morning is here, and you have arisen.  Where do you go from here?

OOC: RA, you all set with your spells for today?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 3, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> The morning is here, and you have arisen.  Where do you go from here?





After finishing his study of his spells Marek stretchs to work the kinks out for the day ahead. As he replaces his spellshards back within his haversack he pulls forth a small bundle of rations and water while he checks his bow and arrows. Turning toward the more wilderness oriented members of the party his expression regains his normal grinning expression. "So gentlemen...and lady, what is the plan for today?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

(OOC: Aye, all set )


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 4, 2005)

With a grin Whitlok turns to Marek "The plan is to kill ogres, come on let's see if we can't find our way to this lair". The dwarf shrugs into his backpack and leads the party back out onto the game trail they were following the previous day.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 4, 2005)

_*Sneak, Sneak, Sneak*_


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel gathers his gear and takes his position at the rear of the formation, slightly worried they may be making themselves too easy a target by staying on the path, but guessing Whitlok knows best in the wilds. His eyes darting everywhere and his ears straining to hear even the slightest noise, he takes an arrow from his quiver and lays it on the string of his bow ready to fire at a moments notice.


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

The men and Amairgen set off silently towards the south west, accompanied by the loud scraping sounds of Selene in her armor.

OOC: Normal marching?  Slightly different?  Prep Spells for the day?  Advance scouts?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

(OOC: Hmm, well we aren't going to be doing much sneaking with Selene clinking around.  And now that the ogres know who we have in our group, it isn't going to surprise them if the other half splits up--it'll just leave us more vulnerable. )


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The men and Amairgen set off silently towards the south west, accompanied by the loud scraping sounds of Selene in her armor.
> 
> OOC: Normal marching?  Slightly different?  Prep Spells for the day?  Advance scouts?




I would guess we are in single file martching order 

[sblock]
When single file
Hobbes
Whitlok
Selene/Amairgen
Marek
Kerlokh
Firavel[/sblock]

Hobbes might be up to 30 feet ahead of Whitlok "scouting" (It is up to him.)
Firavel might be up to 15 feet behind Kerlokh watching our backtrail. (It is up to him.)
The rest of us would be in a single file "fireball formation" (except the bear, not sure where the bear is)


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> The rest of us would be in a single file "fireball formation" (except the bear, not sure where the bear is)



OOC: Isn't that the lightning bolt formation?


----------



## Elocin (Nov 4, 2005)

*Hobbes*

Gatheringhis things together Hobbes address the group "I will glady lead once more and hopefully this day I will concentrate a little mor on the placement of my feet than the killing of ogres."

(ooc: sorry for disappearing and I now see what happens when you do not click on th elink when it comes in your email, you get no other notices of posts.)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

OOC: Firavel takes up a position 20 feet behind Kerlokh as he brings up the rear. MavrickWeirdo, the bear is somewhere around Selene, you do see the name Selene/Amairgen right (Amairgen is the bear) it just means Rystil can decide whether the bear is in front, behind or next to Selene. Well I hope we move in a staggered enough formation that we don’t exactly present a straight line for a lightning bolt formation, that’s saved for corridors that are 5 feet wide.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

(OOC: I hate those corridors with a lightning bolt user at the end of them.  It was worse when they bounced 

Elocin--they will not send you new updates until you visit ENWorld (logged on).  If you set ENWorld as your homepage, for instance, then you should get the messages fine without clicking on the link)


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

The party heads towards trhe southwest, guestimating the exact direction of the entrance.  About 2 hours into their treck, Whitlock notices a single set of tracks heading northwest.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

(OOC: Wouldn't it be funny if the tracks were going northeast (and there were 8 sets)?)


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 5, 2005)

Signalling to those behing Whitlok points out the single set of tracks heading northwest.

OOC: Are they large tracks? Booted?


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Signalling to those behing Whitlok points out the single set of tracks heading northwest.
> 
> OOC: Are they large tracks? Booted?



OOC: You're going to leave hobbes ahead of you in the dark?

After examing them a bit closer, they appear to be several tracks conceled when people steped over the previous tracks.  There's a bit of variation in the pattern that wasn't easy to spot.  The number seems to be hard to determine though, but definately large and humanoid.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

> definately large and humanoid




(OOC: By humanoid do you mean type Humanoid or humanlike but type Giant (note that anything size Large or larger must be type Giant and not Humanoid)?  Knowledge (Nature) if necessary)


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

OOC: I mean humanoid as in human shaped, not nessessarily humanoid typed.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The morning is here, and you have arisen. Where do you go from here?





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> The party heads towards trhe southwest, guestimating the exact direction of the entrance. About 2 hours into their treck, Whitlock notices a single set of tracks heading northwest.





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: You're going to leave hobbes ahead of you in the dark?




OOC: Why is it getting dark when it's around 9am?


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> OOC: Why is it getting dark when it's around 9am?



OOC: I ment by not informing him.  In the dark is a figure of speach.  Refer to what I quoted.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 6, 2005)

Suddenly Hobbes turns around expecting the worse as he can no longer hear his companions around him.  He growls with the possibilities of what might of happened as he back tracks his steps.  Only to come across them all standing around in a circle pointing down at the ground.  silently he creeps up to them as if he was there the entire time.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 7, 2005)

Seeing Hobbes return Whitlok addresses the group "Well this looks promising. What say we follow these for awhile, see where they lead? C'mon Hobbes between the two of us we should be able to make some sense of this. The rest of you follow a respectable distance behind so as not to disturb any trail"

OOC: Track


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

Hobbes, taking a look at the tracks, agrees that they head Northwest, and that they appear to be several creatures steping in the same tracks.  They look older, perhaps half a day old.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 8, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

His head moving from Whitlok to Hobbes and back again, Marek shifts his bag slightly upon his shoulder. "For all my knowledge of woodlore I believe I will just stay here in the back, if you think it best. It is probably the safest bet for all concerned." That said with all seriousness his face quickly splits into his more customary grin.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Sure, I will continue to watch the backtrail,” Firavel responds, from his position about 20 feet from the party where he is still watching for enemies, while everyone else looks at the tracks.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Hobbes and Whitlok follow the tracks, while the rest of the party hangs back a bit.  The tracks continue about 2 hours to the north west, eventualy curving west, till they split up into a camp, which is evident by the fire remains in the middle of all the footprints.  Between Hobbes and Whitlok, they estimate between 4-6 of them, and seem more sure now that they are indeed Ogres.  The tracks continue to the west, and are about 2 hours old.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 8, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Noticing the growing tension as his companions continue to track, the same begins to creep up Mareks spine. The feeling of the forest closing in and strange eyes watching their progression causes him to grip his bow a bit tighter. As the seconds tick away Marek glances furtuvely around for any movement.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Coming into the camp Firavel does a quick search, checking to see if the ogres left anything behind, while making sure to avoid the tracks leaving the campsite to the west.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 8, 2005)

*Hobbes - Ranger/Barbarian*

Moving across the camp to where the tracks enter the forest again Hobbes will attempt to guard the rest of the party as they search about the camp for any further clues.

Smelling blood in the air Hobbes looks forward to battling the enemy and bathing in their blood.  Looking on as his companiosn go about thier duties, this group does well and I hope I do not fail them again...


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Firavel and Kerlokh search the campsite, and find food remains, and evidence that there were bedrolls layed out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Hmm...why would the ogres camp out here when there base was supposed to be in a cave?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 9, 2005)

"Maybe this is a different tribe of Ogres or perhaps we're still quite a way from the cave" Whitlok muses


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Whitlok thinks they are more than half a day away from the cave, though how much more is debatable.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Perhaps they were on a mission out this way...” Firavel interjects.

OOC: Can either Firavel or Kerlokh determine an exact number of ogres from the bedroll positions.


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

OOC: Kerlokh is pretty sure it's 5.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

"Either way, if they couldn't manage to get back to the caves for the night, then they have a significant disconnect in support from the rest.  Perhaps we should pursue and engage?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 9, 2005)

"I concur, hanging around here isn't doing anything but wasting time. We all ready to move out then?"


----------



## Elocin (Nov 9, 2005)

*Hobbes - Ranger/Barbarian*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Either way, if they couldn't manage to get back to the caves for the night, then they have a significant disconnect in support from the rest.  Perhaps we should pursue and engage?"




A grin spreading across his face, "I agree lets run them ito the ground like the devils they are."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 9, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "I concur, hanging around here isn't doing anything but wasting time. We all ready to move out then?"




Aye


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

The group moves west, following the trail of tracks for another hour, before another set of prints appears beside them, takes a few steps, and then vanishes.  At this point, the other tracks split into 5 seperate tracks and head slightly west of south, which Whitlok believes is indeed towards the entrance.

Hobbes looks at the tracks and notes they've picked up speed, and catching them at anything less than a run might be impossable though they look like the tracks are no more than 2 hours old.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 9, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> The group moves west, following the trail of tracks for another hour, before another set of prints appears beside them, takes a few steps, and then vanishes.  At this point, the other tracks split into 5 seperate tracks and head slightly west of south, which Whitlok believes is indeed towards the entrance.
> 
> Hobbes looks at the tracks and notes they've picked up speed, and catching them at anything less than a run might be impossable though they look like the tracks are no more than 2 hours old.





As the company holds while the tracks are investigated, Marek' moves in a small circle his eyes scanning for any sign of movement. "So what is the plan? Do we still follow the original tracks, the new tracks, or head for the cave?"


----------



## Elocin (Nov 9, 2005)

*Hobbes - Ranger/Barbarian*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> The group moves west, following the trail of tracks for another hour, before another set of prints appears beside them, takes a few steps, and then vanishes.  At this point, the other tracks split into 5 seperate tracks and head slightly west of south, which Whitlok believes is indeed towards the entrance.
> 
> Hobbes looks at the tracks and notes they've picked up speed, and catching them at anything less than a run might be impossable though they look like the tracks are no more than 2 hours old.




Calling out and bringing the rest of the group closer, "We have a problem.  The ogres know we are after them.  See these tracks here that appear out of thin air and walk with the group for a few feet then just vanish.  Then the rest of the tracks break their attempt at cover and head straight for the cave.  I think the new tracks are what's his faces and he is solidifying his defenses."  Grinning fiercely, "We are in for a fight tomorrow so make what peace you need to tonight."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel closes the distance between himself and the group, but still watches for signs that there is something untoward going on. “Yes, it appears as if Voldor is shoring up his defenses, though he may have made an error in judgement by showing us the way to his base...of course it could also be a ruse to bring us in just where he wants us...”


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 10, 2005)

"Ruse or not he and his followers are in for a world of hurt" Whitlok says emphatically, a huge grin spreading across his face and with a wink at Hobbes "Let's keep going then eh?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Firavel closes the distance between himself and the group, but still watches for signs that there is something untoward going on. “Yes, it appears as if Voldor is shoring up his defenses, though he may have made an error in judgement by showing us the way to his base...of course it could also be a ruse to bring us in just where he wants us...”




"What if we draw them out?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 10, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> "What if we draw them out?"





Looking up toward Kerlohk with a mix curiousness and apprehension. "You aren't suggesting we try the rabbit in the trap thing again, are you? Because it worked so well the last."  The last said with much Marek' normal grin and jovial spirits.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"I find it unlikely that he would allow his forces to be drawn out so easily...He has all that he needs within to do his research, and when he's done, he can Teleport away as he has been doing so often.  It unfortunately falls to us to stop him before that happens, however, though I'm not sure how we're going to stop him from fleeing via magic if things start going in our favour."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 10, 2005)

"They prepare for us, if we go in it be ugly.

If we 'camp' in sight of cavern, sooner or later they attack.

We 'retreat' to defensable position.

When we 'retreat' it likly draw out more ogres to "finish us off".

We can face them on ground of our choosing, instead of their ground

It would be best if we could somehow trap or tangle them in place so that we can stay out of reach and use missle weapons"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Of course, that will only work if they are being stupid.  If our goal was 'Wipe out the ogres' , and if they didn't have access to teleporting, and if we knew where all the secret exits to the tunnels are, then a siege of that sort could work...But since we need to get to the Voldor and get that statue off of him before he can decipher it, which puts us at a disadvantage, plus they are more familiar with the tunnels and have teleportation magic, which puts us at even more of a disadvantage...It is going to be ugly any way we do it..."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Of course, that will only work if they are being stupid.  If our goal was 'Wipe out the ogres' , and if they didn't have access to teleporting, and if we knew where all the secret exits to the tunnels are, then a siege of that sort could work...But since we need to get to the Voldor and get that statue off of him before he can decipher it, which puts us at a disadvantage, plus they are more familiar with the tunnels and have teleportation magic, which puts us at even more of a disadvantage...It is going to be ugly any way we do it..."




Hanible has "The Statue", Voldor only has documents. Of course they could escape with my plan, but they could just as easily escape if we made a frontal assult. I don't expect to get all the ogres my way, but the more we face on our terms, the fewer we face on their terms."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

"Right, sorry, the documents.  That's what I meant.  If you just wait outside, then unless he's much stupider than he seems, there's no way he's just going to fall into some sort of trap, when he can just lead them away.  Not that a frontal assault against a group of up to 50 ogres is good either.  Perhaps we need stealth or subterfuge?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

_Well, I did not think my call for caution would evoke such a discussion_. Firavel thinks as he watches Kerlokh and Selene talk back and forth, waiting for them both to take a breath before interjecting his own thoughts. “Of course it will probably end up being wipe out the ogres. If Voldor is as smart as he seems I imagine he will try to put all of his minions between him and us, so we will definitely need stealth and subterfuge to get out of this with our skins intact I think. Hence my reason for pointing out it may be a ruse to draw us just where they want us, as I just want to make sure we do not walk into a trap of their design which we will not likely walk out of again, given the resources Voldor possesses.”


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Of course it will probably end up being wipe out the ogres. If Voldor is as smart as he seems I imagine he will try to put all of his minions between him and us, so we will definitely need stealth and subterfuge to get out of this with our skins intact I think. Hence my reason for pointing out it may be a ruse to draw us just where they want us, as I just want to make sure we do not walk into a trap of their design which we will not likely walk out of again, given the resources Voldor possesses.”




Should we scout the area, to see if we can find this "back door" that he might have?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 11, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Should we scout the area, to see if we can find this "back door" that he might have?





Having watched the back and forth between the two members Marek' look brightens at the thought of a 'back door'. "I believe looking for a rear entrance would definitely be worth the time. Voldor probably has the front heavily guarded but with the items we have been supplied with stealth may be our best option." _What I wouldn't give for a wand of fireballs right now!_


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Sounds like we have a plan then,” Firavel remarks, before devoting his attention entirely to watching the surrounding terrain again. _Then I thought we had this plan before we set out after Voldor in the first place._


----------



## Elocin (Nov 12, 2005)

*Hobbes - Ranger/Barbarian*

There is something that I am missing and I am not sure what it is.  All I really want to do is go and track down these ogres and kill them.  I do not like how they track down the weak and ambush them from hiding.  The tactics they are using somewhat reminds me of those goblins many years ago that took my grandfather.  I will have to make it a point to search the cave for any clues.

Still, there is something that I am missing.....

With a guttural growl of frustration Hobbes turns towards Selene, "Selene, you said something concerning tracking that medallion from the last group of Ogres.  Could Voldor be watching us as we move through the forest and saw that we were approaching this group of Ogres and warned them?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

OOC: Ok, I see a plan, search for back doors.  How are you going about doing that?  Normal march?  Spread formation?  Click your heals and think hard?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

OOC: Well I would think getting closer than half a day from the base would be a good start.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Hobbes, I would count on it."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 12, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> With a guttural growl of frustration Hobbes turns towards Selene, "Selene, you said something concerning tracking that medallion from the last group of Ogres.  Could Voldor be watching us as we move through the forest and saw that we were approaching this group of Ogres and warned them?"




"We left Medallion with the dead ogres. I think it tougher for him to track us without it, but not imposible."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“He must be very powerful indeed if he can watch us regularly or for a long period, as it takes me a long time to scry and I can only watch for a few minutes. Of course if he is watching us move through the forest I do not know how he can tell where we are, as there are a distinct lack of landmarks.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 12, 2005)

"Did anyone take anything else from the other ogres?" Whitlok enquires wondering if perhaps the party could be being tracked via the possession of  a weapon or a bag of coin or something similiar.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2005)

"Even if he only saw us, which he certainly did, he could theoretically track us from that..."


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 12, 2005)

"Well in that case there is probably no use standing around here" Whitlok syas "Let's move out, we can finalise the plane once we see the lay-of-the-land closer to our objective"


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

The party follows the tracks uneventfully for another two hours.  They are loosing ground to the ogres slowly, but the tracks are still fairly fresh.

OOC: Further?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

OOC: Unless it’s getting dark yes further I think, we probably want to know we’re near the base before making any other specific plans.

Before they head off after the ogres, Firavel replies, “He could also just be bringing his troops in to prepare against us making an assault on his base. As for items Whitlok, just coins and a vial as far as I know, but there is no need to worry about them as you can only scry creatures, not objects. He could probably use some other form of location magic though, but probably not on coins or an unremarkable vial.”

“Hmm, yes he could certainly track us Selene, but as I said unless he is very powerful he is constrained by the effect I can call up, which takes a long time to call and does not last all that long.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 15, 2005)

Whitlok follows the ogre tracks until they get close to where the party thinks the lair is or it gets dark and a camp needs to be made.


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

The party travels for more than an hour, when the come upon a set of tracks.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 16, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> The party travels for more than an hour, when the come upon a set of tracks.





As the party stops momentarily to check out the tracks, Marek begins scanning the surrounding woods for sign of anything amiss. "Well this looks like a good place for an ambush. Or am I the only one feeling nerves?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 16, 2005)

Too busy examining the new tracks Whitlok doesn't here Marek's question.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 16, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Alert for any kind of disturbance, Firavel grins as Marek voices his anxiety.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

Whitlok examines the trail, which seems to be fresh, within the past few hours, and heads to the south east.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 17, 2005)

"This trail is relatively fresh" the weathered dwarf says as he stands and brushes dirt from his hands "No more than a couple of hours old, they continue to the south-east. Shall we follow or look for a place to make camp?" the dwarf asks as his eyes scan the sky.


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

OOC: It's almost noon


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 17, 2005)

[sheepish]OOC: Yeah, Whitlok's worried about rain[/sheepish]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Does anyone else feel like we are being led in circles?” Firavel asks, as Whitlok comes upon yet another set of tracks changing direction.


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

Actualy, as Whitlok looks up, it does appear as if rain might happin within the next few hours, but it's uncertain.  There are a few dark clouds, but the sun is still visable.

The tracks you were following are still there as well.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 21, 2005)

"Circles it may be boy but unless someone has a better idea it's circles it'll remain" Whitlok says scratching his head. "Looks like rain won't be too far off" the old dwarf says as he clutches at his aching back "Come on let's pick up the pace".

OOC: Survival roll to see if we are being cleverly herded?


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

Whitlok determines that they party was likely following the more recient tracks and that neither of these tracks seem to be left intentionaly, nor did someone attempt to cover them up.  However, simply by looking that the tracks, you are unable to see if you are beeing herded, though you realy don't know how you'd tell from the tracks.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 21, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Who are you calling a boy you daft dwarf, I am twice your age and then some,” Firavel replies, vexed by Whitlok’s comment.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 21, 2005)

"Years walking the world ain't a sign of old age; that comes with maturity" retorts the dwarf with a wry chuckle and a shake of his head "Come on let's get after these beasties"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 21, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Well stop acting the old man then you silly dwarf, after all you are barely old enough to be let out of the clan holdings on your own,” Firavel chuckles in response.


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

OOC: Still heading southwest? Or going southeast now?


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 22, 2005)

His face reddening Whitlok stamps off continuing to follow the tracks, all the time muttering about the many failings of the elven race, particularly the 'young' ones.


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

You continue to head southwest for about 30 minutes before the trail goes cold rather abruptly, as if someone begain to cover their tracks.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You continue to head southwest for about 30 minutes before the trail goes cold rather abruptly, as if someone begain to cover their tracks.




"Does this mean that the entrance we are looking for is close?" Kerlokh asks Whitlok


----------



## Elocin (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger/Barbarian*

"This does not bode well."  As Hobbes fans out from the rest of the group scanning the surrounding forest expecting an attack at any moment.  "As much as I want a fight things do not seem to be on our terms and the element of surprise we were looking for is gone.  As much as I hate suggesting this we might want to back off for now and approach again from another direction later this evening or early tomorrow morn."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

"Agreed.  They absolutely know that we are chasing them now, and they know that we are following this particular path--you don't have a path just disappearing without some doing, quite possibly magic."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Agreed.  They absolutely know that we are chasing them now"




"I disagree, We were looking for the back door. It is likely standard procedure to hide tracks when they get close to it. Does any of you carry a mechanical lock?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

"So you don't find the fact that this set of tracks veered off to a new direction after an encounter with their Teleporting leader to be...curious?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Hobbes examines the tracks closer, and it does look like they began to cover their tracks, he can still follow them for another 40 feet or so, but it's hard after that.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "So you don't find the fact that this set of tracks veered off to a new direction after an encounter with their Teleporting leader to be...curious?"




That was the other set of tracks.

Does any of you carry a mechanical lock?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2005)

> Whitlok follows the ogre tracks until they get close to where the party thinks the lair is or it gets dark and a camp needs to be made.
> 
> The party travels for more than an hour, when the come upon a set of tracks.




(OOC: This set of tracks is just a continuation of the first one, see above)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 23, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“I carry no locks Kerlokh, but I can surely get us past one should we find it,” Firavel calls as he closes within 10 feet the group to speak more easily and quietly, “I agree with Kerlokh about these tracks though, it is probably standard proceedure if they are entering by a secret entrance...not much point it being secret if you show people where it is.”

Turning to Selene he says, “Selene you spoke of asking the animals about an entrance when we got close...hmm, I wonder if there are any hereabout that saw what created those tracks before they became too hard for us to follow and where those creatures went...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2005)

"Oh, I have no doubt that if we strayed from the main entrance then we are approaching a back entrance of sorts.  However, the back entrance that your enemy expects you to use effectively becomes the well-defended main entrance, yes?" Selene asks, as she looks around for any animals to talk to with _Speak with Animals_


----------



## unleashed (Nov 23, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Well I do not expect they know exactly where we are Selene. If they did I would have anticipated an ambush after the ogres we were following were spoken to, rather than a hurried return to their base. It is likely he was just calling them back on the chance we would be assaulting his base soon, and if we had come straight here instead of following their tracks originally, then we may well have arrived first,” Firavel replies.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2005)

"That may be, but until we followed them, we didn't know where here was, right?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 23, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“We had a good idea of where the base was from the briefing and previous exploration by Alia, but not the exact location. So as I said we _may_ have arrived first, but our circuitous route has definitely brought us in behind them now...”


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 23, 2005)

Kerlokh moves to 45 feet past Hobbes and the end of the tracks (in the direction they were going) and activates his dragonmark, to Locate the nearest Mechanical Lock, within 440 ft.

[sblock]Locate Object
Divination
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
Area: Circle, centered on you, with a radius of 400 ft. + 40 ft./level
Duration: 1 min./level

Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
You sense the direction of a well-known or clearly visualized object. You can search for general items, in which case you locate the nearest one of its kind if more than one is within 
range. Attempting to find a certain item requires a specific and accurate mental image; if the image is not close enough to the actual object, the spell fails. You cannot specify a unique item unless you have observed that particular item firsthand (not through divination).

The spell is blocked by even a thin sheet of lead. Creatures cannot be found by this spell. Polymorph any object fools it.

For the purposes of this spell-like ability, Kerlokh is a 1st level caster [/sblock]

He walks in a 45ft diameter circle around the spot where the tracks stopped (i.e. a 45ft circle around Hobbes.) He stops when he gets back where he started (which takes about 1 minute) or when he senses a lock, whichever comes first. My total sensory area is then anything within 485 ft of Hobbes


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 23, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “We had a good idea of where the base was from the briefing and previous exploration by Alia, but not the exact location. So as I said we _may_ have arrived first, but our circuitous route has definitely brought us in behind them now...”





Suddenly snapping out of the logic circle he had found himself inside, Marek turns to face Firavel before turning to the others. "I apologize as my experience in this kind of operation is limited. But the leader is definitely shrewd and his followers most likely a combination of brutes and at least semi-skilled followers. So my thought is that they have indeed brought us near the back entrance, but the previous patrol I personally feel is probably hiding and working their way around. The just seem so much more organized than one would expect from common knowledge. This would seem to have all the earmarks of a classic trap setting. I remember reading something similar in the journal of Erivar Koell...."  Taking a moment before continuing. "The Bandit Mage of Wroat. When he was finally cornered he employed a similar stratagem."  

Watching as the information finishes processing, Marek begins to tune his longbow.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 23, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“There is no denying Voldor is a shrewd being, but bringing us intentionally to his base of operations would run contrary to that heightened intelligence. Considering the effort he has gone to to make it hidden, he would be far better to ambush us away from it...after all we may just be here to locate it for a far superior force. No I definitely think he is just recalling his forces, and we have had the fortune to follow one such group,” Firavel replies, before heading back out to his normal distance behind the party.


----------



## Bront (Nov 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, I have no doubt that if we strayed from the main entrance then we are approaching a back entrance of sorts.  However, the back entrance that your enemy expects you to use effectively becomes the well-defended main entrance, yes?" Selene asks, as she looks around for any animals to talk to with _Speak with Animals_



Selene spots a squirel hiding on one of the trees.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 23, 2005)

Whitlok watches the varying opinions fly around the group. He takes the opportunity to lean his urgosh against a tree and strecth his still aching back.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 23, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “There is no denying Voldor is a shrewd being, but bringing us intentionally to his base of operations would run contrary to that heightened intelligence. Considering the effort he has gone to to make it hidden, he would be far better to ambush us away from it...after all we may just be here to locate it for a far superior force. No I definitely think he is just recalling his forces, and we have had the fortune to follow one such group,” Firavel replies, before heading back out to his normal distance behind the party.




Nodding his head Marek shrugs his shoulders and returns to his scouring the surrounding foliage for signs of trouble. _This is really not my area. Am I just slowing them down?_


----------



## Bront (Nov 23, 2005)

Kerlokh finishes his circle, and turns up naught other than a few snapped branches before the tracks are concealed, likely used to do so.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

*Selene using Wild Empathy to coax the squirrel onto her arm, where she can give an acorn and pet it softly to gain its trust as she casts _Speak with Animals_, intent on a conversation to see if she can discover anything useful.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

-Oh boy, accorns!- says the squirrel.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

-Yep, I hope you like them!  Listen, I was wondering if you might have seen some big scary giants passing by this way?  Even bigger than me, with big tusks and thick muscles.-


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

-Yeah, all the time.  They don't give us accorns-  Replies the squirrel


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

-Well that's not very nice of them, they're mean!  When they pass by, do they go away inside a cave-place near here?-


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

-What's a cave?  You mean a hole in the ground?  No, but they always break branches off and drag them around here.  It's so rude!-


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

-Yes, very rude!  It hurts the poor tree as well as all the animals who make the tree their home.  So where do they go after that if they don't go to any hole in the ground?-


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

-They keep on going that way-  He points southwest with is tail. 

-I don't see where they go, but they aren't bringing accorns there.-


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

"The squirrel says that the ogres pass by here quite a lot, and they keep on going southwest, but they don't enter into the complex from anywhere he can see.  Is there anything else I should ask him?"

-Nope, probably not.  Those big mean ogres like to try to hoard big shiny things instead of acorns--they aren't practical like squirrels, are they?  What will they do with those things when winter comes?-


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 24, 2005)

Whitlok watches the exchange between man and beast with a crooked smile and a twinkle in his eye. He scratches at his nether regions and nods as he listens to the translation.


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

-I thought ogres ate anything?  They sure are big enough too.-  Says the squirrel


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 28, 2005)

"So southwest then people?" Whitlok asks of the silent group.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Yes, it seems our best lead by far, so feel free to forge ahead in your own time,” Firavel calls.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 28, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "So southwest then people?" Whitlok asks of the silent group.





Shaking himself from his own reflections Marek looks up to meet the gaze of his companions. "Sounds like the most appropriate determination. I am ready when you are."


----------



## Bront (Nov 28, 2005)

The party continues southwest, knowing only the direction, and unable to find a trail.  A little more than a half hour later, Hobbes gets and odd feeling and shifts his feet, just in time to avoid a rope snare that springs.  Unfortunately, Whitlok wasn't so lucky, and is hoisted into the air and hurled about 30 feet west, as it appears that the snare's rope came loose form the tree, landing him on the leaf covered ground with a hard thud.

OOC: Whitlock, take 18 points of damage.
[sblock=Firavel, Kerlokh]You are pretty sure the trap was not intended to throw him, but was attached poorly to the tree that was used to spring him up.[/sblock][sblock=Selene]There seems to be a large ammount of leaf cover on the ground in this area, now that you think about it and see a trap sprung.  Not enough to notice unless you had been looking for it, but it's there, and it seems done somewhat deliberately.[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Nov 28, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger/Barbarian*

Going to Whitlock's aid with a grin on his face Hobbes mentions to the party that there might be some traps in the area.  "As mentioned before we are definitely on the right path.  Now all we need do is find that secret entrance.  Selene would talking to an animal that burrows through the ground help a better than a squirrel?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 28, 2005)

Ironicly, Hobbes falls right into a pit, though the leaves, and is tangled in the netting that was holding up the leaves.

OOC: Hobbes takes 5 points of damage.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 28, 2005)

Everyone but Firavel stay put, and be ready. We need to secure the area. If you must move go back the way we came.

Kerlokh moves cautiously forward to Whitlock 

OOC:Search (+14) for Traps every 5 feet


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2005)

(OOC: If I'd been awake, I could have told you about the pit trap )

"Yes, I had thought about a mole or something too, but I couldn't find any.  Unfortunately, my last spell has ended, and I only have one more of them prepared, and every time I speak to the animals, that's one less time I can summon them, so we need to be sure that we're near enough that the animals have seen it--I had no idea we were still a half hour away last time."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 28, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

As Kerlokh moves to help their companions, Marek tightens his grip on his bow and begins to scour the surrounding foliage for any hiding foes.



OOC - Spot (+6)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2005)

"I suppose you boys need some healing?  I'd prefer if you would come over this way first, as it might be tricky to climb out of a pit for me in this armour, but I have the wand ready to go."


----------



## Elocin (Nov 28, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger/Barbarian*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Ironicly, Hobbes falls right into a pit, though the leaves, and is tangled in the netting that was holding up the leaves.




(ooc: At this point Hobbes would need to make a will save to see if he goes into a rage or not from the humiliation and damage from the fall.  I forget what the save would be but it is listed under the rage ability.  Depending on the outcome would be his reaction.)

(ooc: if he fails)

You hear a ferocious howl come from the bottom of the pit followed by the sounds of someone frantically slashing his way free form the ropes.  Shortly thereafter a rather ruffled Hobbes comes climbing out of the pit with a dangerous look in his eyes as he searches for any potential foe.

(ooc: if he makes his save)

You hear a short guttural growl  that is quickly cut off but from what you could make out you would swear any pirates face would have reddened.  You then barely here some muttering with the sound of ropes being cut followed by Hobbes climbing out of the pit with a cold deadly look into his eyes as if he hoped there was an enemy near.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Watching helplessly as Whitlok flies through the air some distance in front of him, Firavel begins to close with the rest of the group, when seconds later Hobbes disappears from view. As Kerlokh calls out for everyone else to stay where they are, Firavel rushes up to the rear of the party where he can see Hobbes has fallen into a fairly shallow pit. As Kerlokh moves off towards Whitlok, Firavel begins his search for more traps around the pit and the party, before searching the trail ahead, “Hmm, I guess someone should throw Hobbes a rope to help him climb out when I see if it is safe around there.”

OOC: Search +12


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 28, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Quickly moving to retrive his rope from his haversack Marek begins to move towards Hobbes position. "I have some right here."

As he moves closer Marek tries to keep his face neutral as he looks over the holes edge toward his fallen friend. "Just a second Hobbes I'll have this down in a second." And with that he tosses one end of the rope down the hole.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

*Whitlock*

Whitlock picks himself up and dusts himself off before cautiously moving back towards Selene "Amazing" he says as he moves over "That seems to have done wonders for my sore back. And if I hear one joke about dwarf tossing there'll be trouble" he says grimly.

OOC: Ouch that hurt, half his HPs. I've adjusted his sheet.


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

OOC: Elocin, your choice to fly into a rage.  per RAW (At least the PHB), there's not accidental rage for a barbarian.  If you want to do the will save, you made a DC20, so likely not a problem anyway.

Hobbes is quite tangled up, and unfotunately does not seem to be freeing himself very effectively.

[sblock=Firavel and Kerlokh]Well, now that you approach, you can see subtle signs that the traps are marked, and can point them out to the others.[/sblock]

Kerlokh make his way easily over to help Hobbes, who is quite tangled up in the netting, and Kerlokh, who is barely 10' from Hobbes.

Firavel heads around, examining the area, and finds a good 10 pits or snares set up near where Whitlok and Hobbes are, but there are a few paths through them.

Marek manages to trip another pit, but keeps his balance as he heads over to Hobbes.  There seems to be quite a few of them, and he's not sure how to spot them himself, only follow the others.

OOC: Daz, it wasn't the the snare, it was the throw.  Snare wasn't that much  as far as damage, but it had a small chance of doing what it did :\


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

"I can't believe we fell for such amateur traps" Whitlock grumbles as he awaits Selene's pleasure.

OOC: yeah Bront that's what I figured, thus the toss reference


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

[sblock=Selene]While you can't spot the individual traps themselves, you can see where they are more likely at, as there are some unnatural signs near a few of them.  You feel you could fairly safely get over to Whitlock[/sblock]

OOC: Having run an adventure where a flaming live pig was launched over a town and into the tavern, dwarf tossing is nothing.  Just wait for the Hammer +2 Dwarf Thrower


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“It certainly seems we are getting closer to somewhere they do not want anyone else to be,” Firavel remarks, as he discovers the large number of traps. Marking a safe path to Whitlok, which he will remove before they move on, he then returns to watching the surrounding environs just in case setting off the traps has alerted something to their presence.


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

Firavel does not see anyone or anything approaching at the moment.

OOC: Bump


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 3, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

Stopping just a moment to catch his breath and ponder the intelligence of his current action, Marek comes to a simple conclsion. _Stupid! That is the last thing you need, for the others to have to rescue a blindly trap tripping mage._ Deciding that discretion is the better part of survival Marek waits for a bit of help from those more practiced in the appropriate skills. "Umh...Friends Kerlohk and Firavel, I would glady appreciate any help you can give so that there are not two in a hole. I am afraid otherwise my efforts are going to come to naught but trouble."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Sure Marek, I will be right there,” Firavel replies as he returns to Marek’s position through the cluster of pits. Marking a safe passage for Marek and Hobbes to leave the pitted area and rejoin the group, before marking a path to take the group past the entire trapped area. When they finally move on, Firavel will remove all of his markings as he will be the last to move through the area.


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

With Firavel's marks, the party should be able to easily and safely traverse the immediate area.

OOC: Sorry, you said you did earlier, I guess I should have mentioned you succeeded to let the others know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2005)

*Selene will use her instincts of the trap locations and unnatural areas combined with Firavel's markings to reach the injured and provide healing until they are feeling okay to go on.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

Selene is easily able to move to Hobbes (who's a bit tangled) and Whitlock while Firavel is marking teritory.  1 casting on Hobbes, and 4 on Whitlock has them back up and only a bit sore.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 6, 2005)

Gritting his teeth and rubbing his back (which seems to be paining him again after the healing, as though whatever was bumped out of place and provided him some small relief was back in the place where it should be) Whitlock warily advances on their target.


----------



## Elocin (Dec 7, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger/Barbarian*

Once rescued from the pit Hobbes stands silently while being attened to by Selene.  Once she is done he moves to the front of the group again and waits for everyone to signal they are ready then moves forward.  He does not say anything at all during all of this but if you were to look into his eyes you would see the seething rage burning there waiting to explode.  Those ogres have much to answer for and he can not wait to set his eyes upon them and let his wrath take form.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

(OOC: Which begs the question--"Which is worse for stealth: The full-plate-wearing druid, or the much stealthier crazed berserker?"  I say the berserker  )


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Once Hobbes is out of the pit, Firavel begins to move around and reset the tripped traps if it is possible. That done he removes all his markers that are not on their immediate path to leave the area and returns to his position at the rear of the party ready to go. “I think it best someone with the talent to spot traps walks up front as well...we do not want a repeat of that again when it might be more critical to our survival,” he says, grinning at last.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

"Agreed.  That is a very good idea.  Shall we continue?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 7, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/ Wizard*

Repacking his rope and setting his pack back upon his shoulder, Marek takes up his bow once more and signals that he is ready whenever the rest of companions are prepared.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 9, 2005)

Kerlokh moves up to the front with Hobbes, but not too close to Hobbes. "If you feel the need to charge someone, try to wait till they are within 30 feet."  *Why do I always end up with a partner who likes to charge?*


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 11, 2005)

Whitlock stamps along, eager to engage their elusive foe and take some revenge for the indignity of the toss.


----------



## Bront (Dec 11, 2005)

The party cautiously heads southwest, Firavel stays behind to remove his markings and catches up quickly.[sblock=Kerlokh]You spot an unnatural rise in the ground some distance south south west.[/sblock][sblock=Selene]You hear some noises coming from a south/southwestern direction.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

"I hear something.  It is coming from south-southwest."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 11, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/ Wizard*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I hear something.  It is coming from south-southwest."





Turning toward the indicated direction Marek' hand tightens slightly on his bow grip. While he begins straining both his ears and eyes for some sign, he whispers to his closest companion. "Do you see anything?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 11, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Turning toward the indicated direction Marek' hand tightens slightly on his bow grip. While he begins straining both his ears and eyes for some sign, he whispers to his closest companion. "Do you see anything?"




"That rise to the south west is too regular in shape to be natural"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Have we found our destination then?” Firavel asks quietly after he closes with the party, his senses alert for any sign of movement or sound.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 12, 2005)

"Only one way to find out eh?" Whitlock asks as he starts to stealthily make his way towards the indicated rise.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 12, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/ Wizard*

Giving his companions time to spread out a bit, Marek makes his way forward as stealthfully as possible.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 12, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Only one way to find out eh?" Whitlock asks as he starts to stealthily make his way towards the indicated rise.




In a quiet, yet insistant whisper Kerlokh says, "DON'T GET AHEAD OF ME, I NEED TO CHECK FOR TRAPS"

OOC [SBLOCK] Intimidate +5, to make sure my teamates don't walk in an area I haven't checked [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Dec 12, 2005)

The party slowly works their way towards the south-southwest.

[sblock=Kerlokh, Whitlokh, Firavel, and Selene]You spot movement up ahead near a now obvious rise in the ground.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

"There's movement.  This is either the ogres in an ambush or else something else..."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Perhaps it is time for those of us with a stealthier bent to check out what is going on ahead then...” Firavel replies, as he moves up to the party from his trailing position once again.

OOC: Is there any cover hereabout or are we on an open area?


----------



## Bront (Dec 13, 2005)

The area is lightly to moderately wooded, probably a bit lighter in this area.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 13, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/ Wizard*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Perhaps it is time for those of us with a stealthier bent to check out what is going on ahead then...” Firavel replies, as he moves up to the party from his trailing position once again.
> 
> OOC: Is there any cover hereabout or are we on an open area?





Turning to watch as Firavel moves forward, Marek whispers. "Well that leaves me out unless we use magic of some form. But I am more than ready to cover whomever does move forward."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 13, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Perhaps it is time for those of us with a stealthier bent to check out what is going on ahead then...” Firavel replies, as he moves up to the party from his trailing position once again.




Be Careful


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Happy to be doing something other than trail the party for a while, Firavel heads stealthily and carefully for the the rise in the ground, using the woods to mask the movements of his approach and watching for any traps or movement.

OOC
[SBLOCK]Hide +11, Listen +10, Move Silently +11, Search +12, Spot +10.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 13, 2005)

OOC: The usual 3?  (Hobbes, Firavel, and Kerlokh)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

(OOC: Selene sez--No Hobbes )


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

OOC: Firavel is happy to go alone or with others, but I assumed from Kerlokh's response he was happy for Firavel to go ahead alone, and after the last time Hobbes may not be the best choice if discovered.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 13, 2005)

Kerlokh, I suppose I should go also, Firavel you take the southern approch, I'll take the western aproach. Hobbes stay here. Remember this is scouting, if you see anything _no sneak attacks_, come back to inform the others. I'll do the same. If you get into trouble use your "Hunter’s Brooch". 

[sblock]Hide +2, Listen +7, Move Silently +2, Search +14, Spot +7 (+11 vs. Disguise)[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

_This pup must think I am some wet behind the ears rookie...you never take anyone out on a scouting run_, Firavel thinks upon hearing Kerlokh’s instructions.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 13, 2005)

OOC: Whitlock has MS and Hide of +7, he's a ranger afterall, so unless there is some violent objections he is, as mentioned above, moving stealthily foward.


----------



## Bront (Dec 13, 2005)

What direction is Whitlock going then?


----------



## Elocin (Dec 13, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Kerlokh, I suppose I should go also, Firavel you take the southern approch, I'll take the western aproach. Hobbes stay here. Remember this is scouting, if you see anything _no sneak attacks_, come back to inform the others. I'll do the same. If you get into trouble use your "Hunter’s Brooch".
> 
> [sblock]Hide +2, Listen +7, Move Silently +2, Search +14, Spot +7 (+11 vs. Disguise)[/sblock]




Growling ever so slightly Hobbes will stay behind for now.  Pulling out his bow he prepares to help anyone that might need it at a moments notice.  Hobbes will also look behind the party every now and then to make sure nothing sneaks up behidn us.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What direction is Whitlock going then?



Moving low to the ground Whitlock heads towards the rise heading in a south westerly direction.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 15, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/ Wizard*

Watching his companions travel toward the voices a short distance away, Marek takes up position behind a tree surrounded by a growth of bushes. After settling in he once again scans the area to both sides.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 18, 2005)

*huff*huff*puff*puff* _"hard stuff working up this hill quietly"_ Whitlock thinks to himself _"and it doesn't help the back pain"_ he grimaces as he reaches around with his free hand to rub his back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

(OOC: Who knows, maybe the back-crack was therapeutic )


----------



## Elocin (Dec 18, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger/Barbarian*

Moving to a nearby tree that will afford him a better view of the hill and his creeping companion putting an arrow to the string Hobbes prepares to shoot the first thing that threatons anyone.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Who knows, maybe the back-crack was therapeutic )



OOC: No the dwarf throwing trap was therapeutic but then when he was healed it started hurting again


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

Kerlokh, Firavel, and Whitlok quietly approach the rise in the ground...

[sblock=Kerlokh, Firavel, and Whitlok]Kerlokh steps on something, but is able to duck behind a tree before he thinks anyone noticed him.  Firavel is quite as he moves forward, and Whitlok is hardly by those who know where he is.

There is some faint conversation going on in Giant, though no one is quite close enough to make out any more than that.

[sblock=Firavel]You spot at least 3 shapes hiding up ahead.  Probably more, but you can't tell where.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Using his hunter’s brooch, Firavel reports his findings, “I can see at least three hiding up ahead, but it sounds like there may be more than that, though I do not know where the rest are.”


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 20, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/ Wizard*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Using his hunter’s brooch, Firavel reports his findings, “I can see at least three hiding up ahead, but it sounds like there may be more than that, though I do not know where the rest are.”




Closing his eyes for a moment and exhaling a breath with some very inventive explicatives, Marek finally turns his attention back to the suspected position of the ogres. Speaking in a whisper to his Hunter's Brooch, "Do you mean three additional or there are three at the position being scouted?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

_Three additional? We had no numbers before scouting...how could they be additional?_

Sounding a little frustrated at the question, Firavel answers, “Ogres, three of them, at the position being scouted of course, although it sounds and looks like there may be others, but I cannot see the others directly.”


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerlokh carefully sneaks forward to try and hear what they are saying
[sblock] Hide +2, Listen +7, Move Silently +2. Kerlokh will use 1 action point on whichever of these rolls is lowest. Kerlokh knows Giantish. [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 20, 2005)

Grinning in anticipation Whitlok attempts to move quietly closer to their enemies.


----------



## Bront (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerlokh disapears from view from the rest of the party as he presses forward.

[sblock=Kerlok]Kerlokh skillfully moves closer, keeping quiet, and gets within earshot.

"Shh, Gorefoot say master call them back cause there intruders in area."

"Why master not have Gorefoot hunt intruder?  Gorefoot good at mmmrffff."

"Shhhhh."[/sblock]

Whitlock heads closer to the rise, rustling some bushes as he goes.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Though he has no chance to understand the ogres ahead, Firavel does manoeuvre stealthily to see if he can find out the exact amount they may be forced to confront.


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

Firavel disapears from sight from the party as he heads towards the mound.
[sblock=Firavel]Firavel sneaks closer quietly.  He gets a better view, spoting 4, no 5 ogres.  One is talking to another, who is trying to get that one to be quiet.  The mound is about 15' around, and rises at most 6' from the ground.

You think you saw a flicker of movement from behind the mound.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

[SBLOCK=Bront]Firavel tries to circle around the mound to see what might have created the flicker of movement, all the while endeavouring to remain unnoticed as he continues to scout.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

[sblock=Firavel]Firavel carefully circles around, but curses himself for a one of his poorer chosen spots as he moves, hoping that his lack of noise did not bring anyone to notice him.  Seeming to catch a break, he continues, and sees that the mound opens on the other side, and one more ogre stands in the opening, which also seems to decend, unless the ogre has nothing below the waist.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

[SBLOCK=Bront]Happy that he has seen all he can without letting anyone know he is there, Firavel stealthily makes his way back to the main party. Once he is out of earshot of he ogres, speaks to the other scouts through his hunter’s brooch as follows.

“Whitlok, Kerlokh, I have finished scouting the situation, there are five ogres hiding in ambush where they were talking, and one guarding the entrance which decends into the ground around the back of the mound. I am returning to the group, join us when you are finished.”

OOC: I’ve posted the talking here just in case something happens and he can’t do it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

Firavel comes into view of the main party again as he takes cover behind a tree while in their view.

OOC: The party is free to read the above Sblock.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 21, 2005)

Hearing Firavel's heads up Whitlock carefully moves back to the main group so they can collectively plan their next move.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 21, 2005)

Kerlokh carefully returns to the group


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

Kerlokh and Whitlok appear back with the rest of the group, seemingly out of nowhere.

[sblock=Kerlokh]You probably seem like a master of stealth, but I didn't roll lower than an 18 on your hide or MS rolls, and even your listen roll was a 16.  Of course, you don't have to tell anyone 

BTW, you didn't use an action point, didn't need to[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 21, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/ Wizard*

Watching as his companions seem suddenly reappear were the rest of the party has been holding, Jaron looks from Whitlok to Kerlohk to Firavel and whispers. "So what is the plan?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 22, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Watching as his companions seem suddenly reappear were the rest of the party has been holding, Jaron looks from Whitlok to Kerlohk to Firavel and whispers. "So what is the plan?"




Our real problem is the ogre in the entrance. If he escapes underground he could bring reinforcements. On the other hand, if we had a way to "freeze" him in the entrance the rest might not be able to get by him.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Yes the ogre in the entrance would be hard to get past, as I could only see it from the waist up,” Firavel interjects.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 22, 2005)

Whitlock concurs, "Immobilising the one at the entrance does make sense although the sound of battle may very well alert those inside anyway. So does anyone have a way of immobilising the ogre and silencing the area?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 22, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Whitlock concurs, "Immobilising the one at the entrance does make sense although the sound of battle may very well alert those inside anyway. So does anyone have a way of immobilising the ogre and silencing the area?"




Looking up at the suggestion, Marek catches Whitlok' gaze. "Well I have a spell that creates a very large web, much like a spiders. It would possibly do the trick, but I would have to see where I am casting the spell." After a moments pause, he continues. "And wouldn't those spheres' that create an area of silence help in our plight? So as long as I am within approximately one hundred feet with a visual of the guard someone could sneak up to the entrance and set off the globe, followed by my spell. Then we can go in and finish the smelly beast." While still whispering Marek stops realizing he has maybe said too much. "I apologize....those were just crude suggestions. I will gladly defer to those with more experience in this area."


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 22, 2005)

"Good suggestions friend Marek, I had forgotten we possessed those spheres. How close would you have to be to seal the entrance with a web and is there any chance that the ogres could just break through it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

"We can mix and match the web with a nice Entangle effect from my friends, the nearby forest plants.  As for the Silence, I suggest centring it on a creature or object rather than a point of space, just in case he does get to move.  However, if we Silence the one, this would hardly stop one of the others, who will surely see us, from running off to alert the others in the underground stronghold."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Well Selene if one of the others did see us it would need to get past the one entrapped by the web, entangle, and the silence globe who would still be in the entrance,” Firavel adds.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

"Is the entrance that narrow then?  Excellent.  Of course the problem is that the Web/Entangle tactic is weakest against enemies with a lot of brute strength or excellent escape artist skills, the former of which, at least, the ogres have.  Still, I can cast my spell from 600 feet away and encompass a forty foot radius.  That means that to it will still take maybe 12 to 18 seconds worst-case scenario for the ogre to get through, which may give us enough time to silence the others and turn to him."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Well the mound is not very high, only 6 feet at its highest point, so if we are fortunate enough we can take the one in the entrance to the mound with bowfire and by using the silence orb in that opening beforehand hopefully no sound from its death would enter the complex or that of our fight against the others as Marek has suggested. After we take that one out, your entangle would then definitely help stop others from easily fleeing into the complex as would Marek’s web,” Firavel expounds.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

"Hmm...in that case we need to get the Silence effect up from afar, so you can place the Silence effect from the orb on an arrow, as long as you're sure that if you miss it will be from the armour and natural armour of the monster and not on a total whizz past the ogre completely.  There's no way the ogre will be able to determine that throwing away the arrow will eliminate the Silence, and doing so in an Entangle and Web is hard enough besides."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Or I could possibly sneak close enough to place it so that it would envelop the entrance, and fire or strike from there where I may be more effective...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

"The entrance is past all the other ogres though, right?  I trust your skill at sneaking past to there, but when the fighting breaks out, if all the ogres decide to converge on you, it could prove...nasty.  Of course, if all goes well, they may never realise you are there."


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "We can mix and match the web with a nice Entangle effect from my friends, the nearby forest plants.  As for the Silence, I suggest centring it on a creature or object rather than a point of space, just in case he does get to move.  However, if we Silence the one, this would hardly stop one of the others, who will surely see us, from running off to alert the others in the underground stronghold."



OOC: The spheres are targeted on the spheres, not another target.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“We could probably all get around the other side of the mound, where the entrance is, if we go widely enough around the ambush. Then we could all assault the one in the entrance and will be together and ready for whatever follows...hopefully they will not know until we fall upon the rest that their ally guarding the entrance is dead.”


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

OOC: Firavel, you're still by the entrance?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

OOC: Nope, I posted Firavel retreating to the party in post #679 and you posted the retreat in post #680.


----------



## Bront (Dec 22, 2005)

OOC: Doh, that's why I asked, wasn't 100% sure, (and I even went back and looked, though stoped short by 1 post, LOL)  Guess you don't get that game breaking clue I was gonna give you on how to kill the big badie using common household tools.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

OOC: That's okay I left my common household tools at home.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 22, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/ Wizard*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “We could probably all get around the other side of the mound, where the entrance is, if we go widely enough around the ambush. Then we could all assault the one in the entrance and will be together and ready for whatever follows...hopefully they will not know until we fall upon the rest that their ally guarding the entrance is dead.”




Looking into the distance for a moment, Marek does some mental calculations. "Well yes as Selene has said brute force can break thru both the web and the entangling effects but the surprise factor coupled with the silence may be enough." Pausing a moment Marek continues. "So if the majority of us travel around to face the entrance, allowing for Selene and I to cast our spells, and Firavel and possibly another sneak to the entrance from here we could set a ambush of our own. Having Firavel set off the sphere, then have Selene cast the entangling spell on the ogres outside the entrance having it reach in if possible, at the same time I cast the web spell on the one guarding the entrance. And since their strength is a problem I will cast the spell to put most of it between him and the rest of the cave. That way he has to either go thru the length of either the web or the entangle to get free. And the sphere can be thrown into the web to give Firavel his hands free to strike free with any ranged weapon of his choice, though I figure we would best be served concentrating on the one in the cave and working out. Plus if any from inside the cave tried to come out the would have to transverse the whole of both effects. But I should warn the webbing of my spell is vulnerable to fire much like a normal web."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

"Hmm...I suppose that could work.  You know, Marek, real spider silk melts when exposed to fire, rather than flashing and burning like a Wizard-Web...I've always wondered why the spell burns like that.  Must be made of something different, I guess."


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 23, 2005)

"How about Firavel and I circle around to come at the ogres from above the entrance? We could activate the silence sphere as we get clsoe to mask our movements and then drop it on th ogres as soon as we see the web and vines start to do their job. Whitlock suggests.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 23, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith - Paragon/ Wizard*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...I suppose that could work.  You know, Marek, real spider silk melts when exposed to fire, rather than flashing and burning like a Wizard-Web...I've always wondered why the spell burns like that.  Must be made of something different, I guess."



His head picking up now that the topic has switched to something he is more familiar. "To tell the truth I am not sure. Though my theory is that the Wizard-Web is made strong by the application an excess of magic. When flame is applied it causes the bonds of that excess magic to weaken and give way. Then the escaping energy takes the form of the catalyst and expands in proportion to the fuel." Stopping and looking at the expressions looking back he quickly shuts his mouth and begins look at the direction of the mound.



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "How about Firavel and I circle around to come at the ogres from above the entrance? We could activate the silence sphere as we get clsoe to mask our movements and then drop it on th ogres as soon as we see the web and vines start to do their job. Whitlock suggests.



Looking back toward Whitlok as he begins talking about a plan. "I would be careful about when you use the sphere as it has a maximum duration of five minutes per day. But to get you in place we also have those potions of Hide and Sneak which last for an hour. Though I doubt it will be necessary we also have four potions of invisibility that lasts for three minutes each. But having a couple in place would greatly increase our chances of keeping them from calling the others."


----------



## Elocin (Dec 23, 2005)

*Hobbes - Shifter Ranger/Barbarian*

Silently watching the debate on what to do, Hobbes finally speaks up.  "There is another option but it might be a tad risky, well risky to me anyway.  I could sneak up with the spheres in hand and using stealth and invisibility I could grapple with the ogre as you cast your spells on us.  This way the Ogre would have to fight the entanglements, spiderwebs and myself.  As soon as those spells are cast the rest of the party attacks from the front to hopefully distract the other Ogres from focusing on me.  I can seal off the underground entrance and make sure no sound travels down the tunnel as the silence effect will be centered on me and I can move accordingly."

With that, Hobbes goes back to watching the surrounding area to make sure no surprises sneak up on them while they are discussing the matter.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 23, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> "There is another option but it might be a tad risky, well risky to me anyway.  I could sneak up with the spheres in hand and using stealth and invisibility I could grapple with the ogre as you cast your spells on us.  This way the Ogre would have to fight the entanglements, spiderwebs and myself.  As soon as those spells are cast the rest of the party attacks from the front to hopefully distract the other Ogres from focusing on me.  I can seal off the underground entrance and make sure no sound travels down the tunnel as the silence effect will be centered on me and I can move accordingly."




Do you know the saying "That's so stupid it might work."? Well, I don't think that plan is stupid enough to qualify.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 23, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“I do not think so Hobbes, we do not want you trapped with the one in the entrance when we may need to fight the other five. Do we have a plan of action then...are we going to dispose of the one in the entrance via silence, web, and missile fire, before Selene casts her entangle, then take on those set up in ambush, or does someone else have a better plan?” Firavel asks, before continuing, “Whatever the case, the stealth potions should probably be used at the start of this assault as Marek suggests, as we should enter the complex quickly and quietly once we have secured the area.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 24, 2005)

Whitlock nods his head in agreement with Firavel "So who's the forward scouts or are we all just going enmasse?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 24, 2005)

*Marek Tolin d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*

After taking a moment to process all the input Marek turns to the party. "I like the idea of Firavel and Whitlok sneaking into position at the mound as the rest of make our way around. Then when we are in position they release the sphere' magical silence and both Selene and I cast our spells. Then with missile fire we take out the sentry and work our targets to the outside. But by using both the Web and Entangling spells at once we can hopefully catch the ogres napping." Pausing for a moment, Marek continues. "But we have to be as fast as possible with our targets. We will be working against both the durations of the spells and the brute force of the ogres trying to break free."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

"As long as we are definitely going to do this assault either all in the next five hours or at least either within five hours or we back off and continue the assault tomorrow, I could transform into a bear for the next five hours, which will increase our stealth factor quite a bit, without my clanking armour and all."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 24, 2005)

*Marek Tolin d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "As long as we are definitely going to do this assault either all in the next five hours or at least either within five hours or we back off and continue the assault tomorrow, I could transform into a bear for the next five hours, which will increase our stealth factor quite a bit, without my clanking armour and all."




Shrugging his shoulders Marek looks toward Selene. "Can you split up your time in Bear form? Or can you cast spells while in your ursine body? I was just thinking that I would prefer the ogres outside the cave not getting a chance to tear the webbing to pieces."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

"The time in bear form must be continuous.  However, I can use magic unimpeded while in the form of the bear."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“Well that sounds good except I do not know if you will be able to use the entrance in bear form...can you climb a ladder Selene if it is required, as I did not get close enough to determine the exact method they use to enter?” Firavel asks, concern clear in his voice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

"I suppose I can try.  It would certainly be difficult for a bear, but perhaps not much more difficult than climbing in my full plate, I would guess."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

“From what I saw I would hope it was stairs, but I cannot be sure so I wanted to raise the possibility just in case you would prefer to save your transformation until we enter the complex. If you think you might be able to navigate a ladder in bear form though, then your transformation before we confront the ogres outside would surely be a great help. I just hope Amairgen knows not to get frisky,” Firavel says laughing softly.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 27, 2005)

"Well then time is wasting, shall we make our move?" Whilock asks shuffling from foot to foot, it is obvious that the prospect of engaging in battle as him on edge.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 27, 2005)

*Marek Tolin d'Cannith - Paragon/Wizard*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Well then time is wasting, shall we make our move?" Whilock asks shuffling from foot to foot, it is obvious that the prospect of engaging in battle as him on edge.



Marek looks to Whitlok while he strums his bow string absently. "I am ready to begin."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 27, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Well then time is wasting, shall we make our move?" Whilock asks shuffling from foot to foot, it is obvious that the prospect of engaging in battle as him on edge.




I'm behind ya


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 27, 2005)

Whitlock gathers up one of the silence spheres and starts to quietly move towards the mound, working his way stealthily behind it so as to come at the ogre that gaurds the entrance from above and behind. As he moves off he says "We'll let you know when we're about to activate the sphere via the brooches. Once we do you should make your move, as soon as we see the web and entangle spells go off we'll drop the sphere into the mess"

OOC: We'll want to activate the silence sphere to mask our approach so when where within hearing distance we'll do it and then quickly move to our positions. We'll get as close to the entrance as we can without enclosing the gaurd in the sphere. As soon as we are able to see the affects of the spells we'll move on the ogre.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 27, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel shakes his head as Whitlok reveals his plan, “Selene please do not cast your _entangle_ until after we have time to back away from placing the spheres, as I do not wish to be trapped along with the ogre, and everyone do not forget to move into position yourself so we can all attack the ogre with missile weapons when Marek casts his _web_...we do not want to risk it escaping into the complex,” before he takes a silence sphere himself and retraces his path to the ogre guarding the entrance.

OOC: When they get close enough and warn the rest they’re about to activate the spheres Firavel will immediately activate his, not waiting for the spell to go off so the ogre has a chance to warn his allies, and try to roll the silence orb as close to the edge of the entrance as possible but out of sight of the ogre. He will attempt to remain unseen while doing so, so he can make a sneak attack with his bow once Marek casts, firing from as far away as possible (but within 30 ft.).


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 27, 2005)

Whitlock looks at Firavel "I thought we were deploying the silence spheres by lobbing them into the web and entangling undergrowth after the spells had gone off. That way we didn't need to get close enough that we'd need to back away from the spheres - seems the less dangerous way of doing things to me"

OOC: I thought we were approaching the cave from above so that it would be a case of dropping them off the bluff into the spells in the cave mouth?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 27, 2005)

OOC: The entrance is in a mound 6 feet high and 15 feet around, so going on top of it would just show everyone we’re there. The plan at least as I’ve always stated it was to have everyone move to the side the entrance is on, web and silence the entrance, kill that ogre with everyone using missile weapons, then have the entangle cast on the mound before taking on the rest, so they have a good deal of trouble getting any sort of warning into the complex.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 27, 2005)

OOC: Is the mound uncovered? There's no shrubberies??


----------



## unleashed (Dec 27, 2005)

OOC: I have no idea (I would assume some concealment though), but it would mean sneaking very close to the ogre guarding the entrance, rather than behind a tree or something 20 feet away (which puts us even further away from the other ogres by lucky coincidence as Firavel had to circle around the mound from where he was observing the other ogres to find the entrance).


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 27, 2005)

OOC: That's why I thought we were using the spheres before we got there, to assist with the sneaking so we could get close enough?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 27, 2005)

OOC: Well the sphere will stop us being heard, but not seen, and being on top of the mound will allow the possibility of the five ogres waiting in ambush to see us...which they likely won't if we're on the entrance side of the mound. Also don't forget that the _entangle_ will effect the mound completely as it has a 40 ft. radius spread (so we'd then need to lob the spheres from 40 ft. away at best), that's the reason I don't want it cast until we withdraw. Ideally I'd like to save the _entangle_ to be used to trap the five ogres in ambush exactly where they are if we don't bring them down on us taking out the entrance guard (if that doesn't come off though, casting it as they charge around the mound at us will work too). So do we need to go over the plan again before we move to a resolution?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 27, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Well the sphere will stop us being heard, but not seen, and being on top of the mound will allow the possibility of the five ogres waiting in ambush to see us...which they likely won't if we're on the entrance side of the mound. Also don't forget that the _entangle_ will effect the mound completely as it has a 40 ft. radius spread (so we'd then need to lob the spheres from 40 ft. away at best), that's the reason I don't want it cast until we withdraw. Ideally I'd like to save the _entangle_ to be used to trap the five ogres in ambush exactly where they are if we don't bring them down on us taking out the entrance guard (if that doesn't come off though, casting it as they charge around the mound at us will work too). So do we need to go over the plan again before we move to a resolution?




OOC - That is why I had mentioned possibly using the Hide/Sneak potion and/or the potion of Invisibility for the two who went to the top of the mound (I am more than happy to add my own potions to the job.). I had planned to throw the web but target a space behind the sentry ogre (to put more web between him and reinforcements). Then at the same time had thought Selene could cast Entangle in such a way that would possibly create a space between both spells effects. 

Basically we all move out keeping in touch with the brooch, on a go signal the mound duo activate the sphere and the casters spell-ify the area, then the others missile fire as possible. Round two we add everyone else we can to the missile fire concentrating on the sentry and working out (attempting to beat the spell durations).


----------



## unleashed (Dec 27, 2005)

OOC: I ignored to potion suggestions, because Firavel never intended to go on top of the mound...as I've said numerous times he was intending on apporaching a position in front of the entrance before throwing the silence sphere near the entrance so the ogre on guard couldn't call out before hopefully firing with his sneak attack bonus at least once before retreating and firing. If we go with people being on top of the mound those two people are useless for taking down the guard, plus when the _entangle_ goes off it will have them stuck on top of the mound unless it's all cast in the area in front of the entrance coming back toward the people casting and firing (which would be a waste in my opinion and will limit the effectiveness of it stopping any ogres entering the complex). Ideally taking out the sentry will not alert the other ogres, but if the _entangle_ is cast it may alert them (assuming it encompasses the mound).


----------



## unleashed (Dec 27, 2005)

*Firavel d’Thuranni, Male Elf Rogue/Dragonmark Heir*

Firavel tosses his hands up in the air as he mutters, “It is so much easier working by yourself, at least then everyone understands the plan you describe,”  before he starts drawing his plan on the ground for all to see, “Seems we are not quite ready to move off yet after all Whitlok, as no one has the same plan in mind...here is what I proposed before. Obviously Marek casts his _web_ in the entrance with the guard, while Selene waits to cast her _entangle_ until I retreat, centred on the mound so the other ogres have great difficulty getting to the entrance for assistance.”


----------



## Bront (Dec 28, 2005)

Generaly, the area is light to moderate forrest, though it's a bit clearer near the entrace, and indeed, there is no shrubbery (Or white picket fences) within 15-20' of the mound.

OOC: Once you have a plan, I just want to see a few people post, we're going with X Plan, and it can even be in the IC thread.  Untill then, go nuts, and I'll answer any questions you may have if you know.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 29, 2005)

Whitlock looks at the map scrawled in the dirt and then nods his head "OK, if that's the way ya wanna run it then that's fine with me. Means there's no need for me to be sneaking up on them. I'll prepare my bow with the others" with that Whitlock slings his Urgosh over his shoulder and unhooks his crossbow from his belt. He then ensures that his bolts are easily accessible and prepares to move out to the indicated area of the map.


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2006)

FYI, this game is going to be officialy closed.  I need to back off of my DMing commitments at the moment.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 10, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI, this game is going to be officialy closed.  I need to back off of my DMing commitments at the moment.




Deja'vu

just kidding, we understand


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 10, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI, this game is going to be officialy closed.  I need to back off of my DMing commitments at the moment.





Take care of you and yours. While enjoyable RL gets priority over games.


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2006)

It's more a matter of having bit off more DMing that I could chew.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 10, 2006)

It was good Bront, thanks dude.

Catch ya around

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 10, 2006)

I concur with D20Dazza. 

And I can certainly understand the biting thing.  

See you around.


----------



## unleashed (May 10, 2006)

Firavel, I hardly knew him...

I enjoyed what I got to play though.


----------

